# PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2011)

*PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen


----------



## Poempel (24. November 2011)

*PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Aktion


----------



## Knobelmann (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Japp schöne Aktion. Die Frage ist nur: Was muss man dafür tun um mitmachen zu können? 

So eine Asus GTX560 ist ja schon reizvoll.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nette Preise! 



> - Mindestalter: 18 Jahre


Öha! Das ist aber neu.^^


----------



## Itzel (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nice 
Tolle Preise


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Man sollte mal machen das man ähnliche Regeln wie im MP erstellt!! Sonst melden sich irgentwelche Leute an, räumen alles ab, und lassen sich nie wieder blicken 

Ansonste eine nette Aktion


----------



## Shinchyko (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nice^^

PCGH: Ihr seid die besten

Mindestalter ist gut, schränkt die Leute ein xD Ne scherz beiseite. Wehe ich gewinne nix


----------



## joel3214 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Man sollte mal machen das man ähnliche Regeln wie im MP erstellt!! Sonst melden sich irgentwelche Leute an, räumen alles ab, und lassen sich nie wieder blicken
> 
> Ansonste eine nette Aktion


 
Voll deiner Meinung  mann müssten min paar Monate Angemeldet sein und auch schon so 100 Beiträge oder mehr haben.
Ansonsten frei ich mich schon drauf und hoffe auf ne 560 oder 580 
 Pcgh


----------



## Stevii (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie viele sich jetzt wohl wieder neu anmelden werden und sich nie blicke lassen... x)

Naja ich werd mein Glück natürlich trotzdem versuchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schick schick, im Kalender schon mal notiert. Nette Aktion.
Mal schauen ob Fortuna mal Zeit hat


----------



## matti30 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

mach evtl. auch mit, viell. schenkt mir Fortuna ja ne 580 GTX? ;o)

Ich glaub nicht dran, denn bei sämtl. Weihnachtskalenderaktionen, wo ich letztes Jahr mitgemacht hab, hatte ich soooo wahnsinnig viel Glück... *Ironie off*


----------



## Airboume (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

sehr nice sache 
bei sowas bin ich immer dabei!
aber ich hab noch nie was gewonnen  -.-
was muss man denn machen um ne chance zu haben? geht nicht draus hervor...
und ansonsten trifft Dr Bakterius wie immer den Nagel aufn kopp:


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob Fortuna mal Zeit hat


----------



## Der-Bert (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wers nicht versucht kann nicht gewinnen 

Fortuna wird keine Zeit haben zuviele Anfragen auf Unterstützung .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Der-Bert schrieb:


> Wers nicht versucht kann nicht gewinnen
> 
> Fortuna wird keine Zeit haben zuviele Anfragen auf Unterstützung .



Pffft dann erfinde ich eben schnell meinen Gewinn - O - mat


----------



## GTA 3 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr was gewinnen werde.. letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht geklappt...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Für die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel schalten wir eine eigene Seite (laut Falk ist ein Forenaccount notwendig, um mitmachen zu können!) - dort muss man sich nur eintragen.


----------



## RedBrain (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hm... es sind hunderte Users hier im Forum unterwegs. Mein Chance, ein tolles Gewinn zu ergattern liegt es bei 1% (!).


----------



## violinista7000 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Für die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel schalten wir eine eigene Seite (laut Falk ist ein Forenaccount notwendig, um mitmachen zu können!) - dort muss man sich nur eintragen.


 
ist die Teilnahme auf DE begrenzt, oder kann man aus der CH teilnehmen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schade da es erst ab 18 ist.


----------



## Jamrock (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was gilt für Forenmitglieder wie mich dier erst im Dezember 18 werden ? 
Dürfen die auch mit machen das die Gewinne erst anfang 2012 verschickt werden oder muss ich die Tage noch warten bis ich mitmachen darf 

MfG Jamrock


----------



## Airboume (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Schade da es erst ab 18 ist.


 keine ellis die das für dich annehmen, wenn du was gewinnen solltest und nicht ich das bekomme?


----------



## Vhailor (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr was gewinnen werde.. letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht geklappt...


 
...und das Jahr davor, und das davor, und ... ach was solls


----------



## Pokerclock (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Jamrock schrieb:


> Was gilt für Forenmitglieder wie mich dier erst im Dezember 18 werden ?
> Dürfen die auch mit machen das die Gewinne erst anfang 2012 verschickt werden oder muss ich die Tage noch warten bis ich mitmachen darf



Wenn dann wird der Zeitpunkt der Teilnahme maßgeblich sein. Sprich du kannst/darfst erst beispielsweise am 18.Dezember teilnehmen, wenn du dann 18 wirst.


----------



## AMD (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sehr schöne Aktion PCGH


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Man sollte mal machen das man ähnliche Regeln wie im MP erstellt!! Sonst melden sich irgentwelche Leute an, räumen alles ab, und lassen sich nie wieder blicken
> 
> Ansonste eine nette Aktion



Kannst ja mal als Vorschlag weitergeben, ich wäre für sowas

tolle Aktion


----------



## alm0st (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sehr geil!  Freu ich mich schon richtig drauf und hoffe endlich auch mal was zu gewinnen


----------



## 3uzz (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja die sollte lieber ein Weihnachtlichen Wettbewerb machen wo man was kreatives machen muss, Patz 1 bis 24 bekommen dann ein Preis. Das macht mehr spass als jeden Tag irgendwo auf gut glück seine Adressdaten preiszugeben, die dann möglicherweise auch noch an Dritte weitergegeben werden. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was, bis jetzt gab es fast jedes Jahr so ein Wettbewerb zur Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## Naicheben (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schade. Kann leider nicht mitmachen :/


----------



## hanfi104 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tja was will ich mit einer 580 oder 560, ich brauch das bessere Model der beiden, die 570! 

/Spaß
Klasse Aktion PCGH 

Ich will auch was gewinnen xD


----------



## Blutengel (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Coole Sache das


----------



## Grunert (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Naicheben schrieb:


> Schade. Kann leider nicht mitmachen :/


 bei mir wird es zeitlich auch knapp... wieso nicht schon ab 8 Uhr? ^^


----------



## XD-User (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Au ja da freue ich mich natürlich 

Letztes Jahr habe ich zwar nichts gewonnen, aber vllt wird es ja dieses Jahr was.

Auf jeden Fall tolle Sache PCGH


----------



## B3RG1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hat es einen bestimmten Grund wieso man erst ab 18 mitmachen darf?


----------



## Research (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem letzten Gewinnspiel geworden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Welches Gewinnspiel meinst Du?


----------



## Spherre08 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sehr schöne Idee !


----------



## Naicheben (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Grunert schrieb:


> bei mir wird es zeitlich auch knapp... wieso nicht schon ab 8 Uhr? ^^


 Ich kann nicht mitmachen, da ich nicht 18 bin, sondern 13.


----------



## danomat (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> Hat es einen bestimmten Grund wieso man erst ab 18 mitmachen darf?


  denk mal wegen dem unergründlichen rechtsuniversum in deutscheland


freu mich auch schon.  montag bis mittwoch cyber monday amazon und dann gleich hier weiter. irgendwann hab auch ich glück


----------



## derP4computer (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich bin im Vorfeld schon so entäuscht, da gewinnen alle, nur ich nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Preise, gefallen mir. und die Mach Xtreme Technology DS Turbo Series 120 GB SSD, wäre ein Traum.


----------



## DjKaTa (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Aktion, bin dabei

eine GTX560 würde mir vollkommen reichen 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Coole Sache, mal sehen ob's dieses Jahr besser für mich läuft ^^

Aber das mit Mindestmitgliedschaft, Forenbeiträge und/oder Multiaccountnutzung ist ein heikles Thema.


----------



## Wincenty (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

bin auch dabei ich hoff ich kassier ne 580 und ne SSD

ich muss endlich mal die 9800GTX+ die ich ausgeliehen eingebaut hab zurückgeben

und ne SSD wäre interessant den ich kann jedes mal aufs Klo ein riesen Geschäft durchziehen bevor mein Schnarchnase mal sich bis zum Desktop mal durchgeblättert hat


----------



## Bennz (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ui geschenke schön schön schön. 



Wincenty schrieb:


> ne SSD wäre interessant den ich kann jedes  mal aufs Klo ein riesen Geschäft durchziehen bevor mein Schnarchnase mal  sich bis zum Desktop mal durchgeblättert hat


 
ich komm nur bis zum reißverschluss


----------



## DonBes (24. November 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:


> bin auch dabei ich hoff ich kassier ne 580 und ne SSD
> 
> ich muss endlich mal die 9800GTX+ die ich ausgeliehen eingebaut hab zurückgeben
> 
> und ne SSD wäre interessant den ich kann jedes mal aufs Klo ein riesen Geschäft durchziehen bevor mein Schnarchnase mal sich bis zum Desktop mal durchgeblättert hat


 
Na einer der sein pc so behandelt wie du der hat es nicht verdient was zu gewinnen für sein pc. So!
Haha ne viel Glück euch allen und pcgh gj


----------



## DjKaTa (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Wincenty schrieb:


> bin auch dabei ich hoff ich kassier ne 580 und ne SSD
> 
> ich muss endlich mal die 9800GTX+ die ich ausgeliehen eingebaut hab zurückgeben
> 
> und ne SSD wäre interessant den ich kann jedes mal aufs Klo ein riesen Geschäft durchziehen bevor mein Schnarchnase mal sich bis zum Desktop mal durchgeblättert hat


 
Selbst mein altes Sockel 775 System schaffte es mit einer normalen HDD sogar in der zeit das ich nicht mal zum Klo kam, da war er hochgefahren.
Da musst ja ne echt uralt Möhre haben 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Heretic (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So eine GTX 580 könnte ich zum Fest gut gebrauchen , dann macht Anno und Skyrim bestimmt doppelt so viel Spaß.

mfg Heretic


----------



## winner961 (24. November 2011)

Ganz kurz mal ne Frage werde dieses Jahr erst 16 und kann ich dann durch eine Einverständnisse meiner Eltern teilnehmen ? 

PS : PCGH wieder eine tolle Aktion von euch


----------



## guna7 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Eine Teilnahme ist jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr möglich.


Wieso das denn?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



winner961 schrieb:


> Ganz kurz mal ne Frage werde dieses Jahr erst  16 und kann ich dann durch eine Einverständnisse meiner Eltern  teilnehmen ?



Mach es dir doch einfach und lass deine Eltern gleich selbst teilnehmen. Wird doch kein Problem darstellen, oder?


----------



## winner961 (24. November 2011)

Geht das überhaupt pokerclock da sie doch gar nicht registriert sind ? Oder können die über meinen Account teilnehmen ?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der Teilnehmer am Gewinnspiel muss über 18 Jahre sein, heißt Eltern füllen die Teilnehmerfelder aus und hinterlegen ihre Daten.  Ich denke es wird unschädlich sein, wenn hierfür der Account des Sohnes verwendet wird.

EDIT

Der Daniel hat seinen Post geändert. Daher nochmal eine eigenständige, verständlichere Antwort.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na? Das Gesetz wird umgedreht bis es nicht mehr geht...


----------



## Research (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@ PCGH_Thilo 11/2011


----------



## Airboume (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welches Gewinnspiel meinst Du?


ja, das mega gewinnspiel vom 11/2011, das das die 3 seiten mit preisen gefüllt hat, das, wo nach der teilnahme eine abwesenheitsmeldung kam 
nicht alles behalten, ja?


----------



## Stevii (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hoffe ich kann über den Browser meines Handys teilnehmen.., bin in der Zeit immer auf Arbeit.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schöne aktion

so eine 580er wäre schon etwas sehr feines, aber wie all die letzten jahre und gewinnspiele werde ich wohl wieder absolut nix gewinnen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hoffentlich gewinn ich auch mal was.
Ich will auch mal sagen können "Yeeha Ich hab gewonnen".


----------



## MonGoLo (25. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nette aktion! na ma gucken...


----------



## FlyKilla (25. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

"Eine Teilnahme ist jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr möglich"
 Na danke, in der Zeit bin ich am arbeiten. Ganz toll.........


----------



## steveO (25. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

oooooh dood -.- , ich hab noch ne 9800gt drinn !!! was soll ich sagen ? xD , gute aktion , glaub aber kaum das ich gewinne =(


----------



## Raeven (25. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Aktion , nur bei der Teilnahmezeit solltet Ihr bitte nachbessern,  z. B. bis 20.00 Uhr  , dann sollte es wohl jeder schaffen.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

das ist cool  vor allem weil ich sowieso einen neuen PC brauche  
werde aufjedenfall jeden Tag dabei sein  und jeden Tag beten


----------



## Airboume (26. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AbsolutStorm schrieb:


> das ist cool  vor allem weil ich sowieso einen neuen PC brauche
> werde aufjedenfall jeden Tag dabei sein  und jeden Tag beten


 joo, bei mir der gleiche fall - aber wegen der hdd preise verschieb ich das ganze immer weiter nach hinten...
aber mit ner schicken graka oder ssd vorraus werde ich das ganze doch schnell in angriff nehmen


----------



## sfc (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon kein Glück


----------



## boehmer_dce (27. November 2011)

Tolle Aktion, tolle Preise!!!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> - Mindestalter: 18 Jahre



Wieso das denn?


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?


Glücksspiel?!?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Normalerweise doch erst, wenn es einen Einsatz gibt, oder?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dann soll sich halt der Papa registrieren , für die Verlosung. So könnten auch 12 jährige indirekt mitmachen 

Ich find´s ne tolle Aktion.

Muss ja mal richtung Asus und Caseking meinen Respekt aussprechen, dass sie so eine Aktion möglich machen und natürlich thx PCGH ! 

Das sind ja mal echt richtig sinnvolle , gute Gewinne die da möglich sind.

Werd´ auch mal mein Glück versuchen ( am besten jeden Tag ^^ ) 

Drück uns allen die Daumen ! 

Und schonmal schöne Adventszeit an alle !


----------



## Milkyway (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die neu Anmeldungen regen echt auf.. (Auch wenn ich jetzt auch nicht soo aktiv hier bin.. aber ein PCGH Abo eicht wohl?  )
Aber sonst.. gute Aktion, ich werd teilnehmen


----------



## LordYoichi (27. November 2011)

schön ein gewinnspiel  bin dabei
bin gerade in gewinnform, hab beim samsung gewinnspiel ne 2gb mikro sd karte gewonnen


----------



## Airboume (27. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



LordYoichi schrieb:


> schön ein gewinnspiel  bin dabei
> bin gerade in gewinnform, hab beim samsung gewinnspiel ne 2gb mikro sd karte gewonnen


 
dann brauchste ja jetzt nichts mehr


----------



## The_Checker (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall teilnehmen, auch wenn ich noch nie was gewonnen habe.
BTW - Wie erfolgt den die Altersprüfung? Also ich bin zwar in einem teilnahmeberechtigten Alter, aber woher wisst ihr das???


----------



## Research (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



The_Checker schrieb:


> []BTW - Wie erfolgt den die Altersprüfung? Also ich bin zwar in einem teilnahmeberechtigten Alter, aber woher wisst ihr das???


 
Mit Hilfe des Facebook-Cokies und google Suchprofilen recherchiert man deine Identität.
Computec fordert dann, zur Kontrolle, beim BND deine Daten an. 
Dann legt man ein neues Profil von dir an. 
Falls du alt genug bist und teilnimmst musst du, im Falle eines Gewinnes, so nicht einmal deine Adresse angeben.

Und da sag noch einer mal was von der Servicewüste...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe des Facebook-Cokies und google Suchprofilen recherchiert man deine Identität.
> Computec fordert dann, zur Kontrolle, beim BND deine Daten an.
> Dann legt man ein neues Profil von dir an.
> Falls du alt genug bist und teilnimmst musst du, im Falle eines Gewinnes, so nicht einmal deine Adresse angeben.
> ...



Der war nicht schlecht !


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Da sind wir dabei!!! 

[X] Dabei 
[X] Gewinnen

Schade das es nicht so leicht ist!
Aber der Versuch ist das was zählt... 

Grüße und viel Glück an alle wünscht
EDDIE


----------



## _PeG_ (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> ja, das mega gewinnspiel vom 11/2011, das das die 3 seiten mit preisen gefüllt hat, das, wo nach der teilnahme eine abwesenheitsmeldung kam
> nicht alles behalten, ja?


 
Gewinnspiel 11/2011: Preise sind teilweise verschickt, der Rest geht diese Woche raus: Die stressige Abgabewoche ist geschafft und die PCGH 01/2012 bei der Druckerei - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern - Bildergalerie - 2011/11/IMG_8679.jpg

Marco


----------



## XXTREME (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tolle Aktion 

Ich kann zwar nicht unbedingt was von den Preisen gebrauchen (außer vielleicht die SSD) aber ich mache trotzdem mal mit. Sollte vielleicht auch ich mal Glück haben was zu gewinnen, freut sich der Marktplatz .


----------



## Airboume (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel 11/2011: Preise sind teilweise verschickt, der Rest geht diese Woche raus [...]


mist, dann hab ich wieder nichts gewonnen 
Ich will auch was ham! 
Villeicht hab ich ja jetzt endlich mal Glück 

Air


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich finde es eine richtige frechheit, dass ein Mindestalter einschränkt..
Viel besser währe es, wenn man z.b. 100 Beiträge oder 2 Monate angemeldet sein muss, ansonsten extrem Assi z.b. mir gegenüber, da ich "erst" 14 bin, trotzdem aktiv hier bin...
Hoffe, dass sich die Redaktion vielleicht darauf einlässt und das noch schnell ändert!


----------



## Chicago (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine richtige frechheit, dass ein Mindestalter einschränkt..


 
Das liegt wohl eher an der Gesetztgebung als an der Willkür der Redakteure.


----------



## guna7 (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich finde es eher eine Frechheit, dass eine Teilnahme nur zwischen 10 und 18 Uhr möglich ist. Warum? Bisher hat das niemand beantwortet!


----------



## Theodor der II. (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also 10 bis 18 Uhr finde ich eigentlich okay. Heutzutage besitzt doch fast jeder ein Smartfone  also ist alles möglich 
ich bin leider krank geschrieben die woche von daher passt es mir ganz gut ^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Aber halt nicht jeder...


----------



## The_Checker (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe des Facebook-Cokies und google Suchprofilen recherchiert man deine Identität.
> Computec fordert dann, zur Kontrolle, beim BND deine Daten an.
> Dann legt man ein neues Profil von dir an.
> Falls du alt genug bist und teilnimmst musst du, im Falle eines Gewinnes, so nicht einmal deine Adresse angeben.
> ...



Hahaha..... wie geil. Ich hab aber trotzdem vorsorglich mal den Bundestrojaner installiert - falls Ihr über Origin noch nicht alle meinen Daten bekommen habt.


----------



## doenertier84 (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was muss man tun um teilzunehmen!!!??? Nur hier was posten oder son facebook gedöns? Dann verzichte ich lieber, trau dem Laden nicht. Das wurde hier schonmal gefragt, bin aber zu faul alle Seiten auf eine Antwort abzuklappern weil ich finde diese Info gehört in den Artikel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ihr bekommt einen Adventskalender auf unserer Seite zu sehen, wo ihr als eingeloggte User vorerst nur 1x klicken müsst.


----------



## Clonemaster (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt einen Adventskalender auf unserer Seite zu sehen, wo ihr als eingeloggte User vorerst nur 1x klicken müsst.


 
Und das steigert sich dann... am 24ten, 24mal klicken  

Morgen gehts los !!


----------



## Rurdo (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Chicago schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl eher an der Gesetztgebung als an der Willkür der Redakteure.


 Ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein einziges gewinnspiel wo das Mindestalter 18 war... Ich finde es trotzdem eine Frechheit "unsererseits (leute unter 18)" gegenüber...


----------



## Research (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der Rest ist dann wie vorher erklärt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

da mach ich auf alle fälle mit...

nur eine frage hät ich (gabs nirgenst gelesen) : 

wo, welches unterforum, wird das stattfinden?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich find das mit dem mindestalter garnicht so schlimm 

tut mir leid für euch die nicht 18 sind...das wird aber wohl leider seine gründe haben


----------



## Hidden (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also, ich hätten dann gerne:
2x GTX580
1x SSD
1x RAM
1x Netzteil
und als Sonderpreis hätte ich dann gerne noch 1x Mainboard + 1x CPU


Vllt. gewinne ich ja auch mal was (irgendwann muss ich ja mal was gewinnen, nach so vielen nicht-gewinnen bei allen mögliche gewinnspielen)
Freu mich schon drauf (Morgen erstmal Punkt 10 Uhr nen Klick machen )
Achja:


BTW: gegen nen Schutz gegen Neuanmeldungen hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. (Wie wärs mit 50 Beiträgen und 2 Monaten?)
BTW2: Kann man mehr als 1x gewinnen?


----------



## Research (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> []
> BTW2: Kann man mehr als 1x gewinnen?


 
Kann man wenigstens einmal gewinnen?


----------



## Hidden (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Kann man wenigstens einmal gewinnen?




Ich fange mit großen Hoffnungen an, wenn ich dann enttäuscht werde kann ich immernoch 1x gewinnen. Wenn ich mit dem gedanken beginne: ich gewinne 1x und werde dann enttäuscht gewinne ich garnicht


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So, und wie funktioniert das ganze nun?!?


----------



## djnoob (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Caseking hauts mal wieder raus. Schade das manche u18 Jährige nicht dabei sein können , aber wie heisst es so schön, dabei sein ist alles


----------



## guna7 (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber halt nicht jeder...


 So ist es!

Außerdem soll es auch Leute geben, die während dieser Zeit arbeiten (hab ich mal gehört).


----------



## Da_Obst (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Oh, da darf ich morgen in der Mittagspause nicht verpennen... D:

Bin schon gespannt um wieviel die 1Post Acc. Zahl steigt, gibts da auch schon ne Dunkelziffer? 
^^


----------



## djnoob (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ist jeder bei der Verlosung dabei, der ü. 18 ist und hier registiert ist? hab das nicht so richtig verstanden jetzt?


----------



## exa (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich bin im Vorfeld schon so entäuscht, da gewinnen alle, nur ich nicht.



wer nicht mitmacht, hat schon verloren!



XXTREME schrieb:


> Tolle Aktion
> 
> Ich kann zwar nicht unbedingt was von den Preisen gebrauchen (außer vielleicht die SSD) aber ich mache trotzdem mal mit. Sollte vielleicht auch ich mal Glück haben was zu gewinnen, freut sich der Marktplatz .



Genau so Leuten wie dir Wünsche ich, dass sie nix gewinnen!!! Es gibt Leute die freuen sich wirklich über die Sachen (ich zb) und da kommen dann welche wie du die nur geldgeil sind!



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Oh, da darf ich morgen in der Mittagspause nicht verpennen... D:
> 
> Bin schon gespannt um wieviel die 1Post Acc. Zahl steigt, gibts da auch schon ne Dunkelziffer?
> ^^



Tja, ist denke ich aber auch teilweise beabsichtigt... denn mehr User=bessere Chancen für Werbeträger=mehr Werbeinnahmen... aber hey, für uns ist die Seite und das Forum kostenlos, macht aber trotzdem ordentlich Arbeit, sollte also verschmerzbar sein.

Andererseits wärs was anderes bei Abonnenten, die ja das ganze erst möglich machen...


----------



## Da_Obst (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@djnoob
Automatisch ist man nicht dabei, man muss dann einen Adventskalender auf der Main anklicken... 

@exa
Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen...


----------



## djnoob (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich sehe da kein Adventskalender, wo ich drauf klicken kann..


----------



## exa (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ist denn heute der 1.12??? also abwarten!


----------



## djnoob (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

habe es mir schon gedacht .


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was solls dann mach ich da auch mal mit. Eins der gehäuse wäre für den neuen PC meiner Freundin den ich im kommenden Jahr bauen soll ein guter Anfang - die 580er und das 1000er NT sind da aber eher Overkill


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. November 2011)

Hail hail hail, so noch 20minuten dann will ich den anmelde - mitmach Seiten link sehen *evil* xD

Echt Klasse Aktion von euch.^^

Thx PCGH.


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich sehe auch nüchts . Da pennt einer schon, weil er früh aufstehen muss .


----------



## DjKaTa (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also ich weiß nicht ob ihr übermüdet seid, aber der "Button" (Klickfeld) zum Kalender ist schon seit 22min On 

Tipp: Unter das Feld mit den Benachrichtigungen schauen 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Augen auf. Dort steht allerdings nächste Verlosung 9h 35m xxs, das heißt jetzt ist da noch nix zu holen


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DjKaTa schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht ob ihr übermüdet seid, aber der "Button" (Klickfeld) zum Kalender ist schon seit 22min On
> 
> Tipp: Unter das Feld mit den Benachrichtigungen schauen
> FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


 ich sehe immer noch nichts, hast mal nen screenshoot?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Reicht das hier, ganz rechts da steht Advendskalender


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja danke, jetzt sehe ich es auch. Ich sehe eine Grafikkarte . 
Das heisst also, jeder user hier ab 18 ist automatisch in der verlosung dabei. man muss nirgendwo was anklicken


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß ich bin ungeduldig, xD
Aber wenn man dann auf den Kalender klickt passiert rein garnix, muss man da noch irgendwas machen um sich zu regestrieren oder geht das Gewinnspiel erst in 9stunden los?


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

DU hast meine frage schön nachgefragt .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Ich sehe eine Grafikkarte


Ja, eine GTX 560


> ...muss man da noch irgendwas machen um sich zu regestrieren oder geht das Gewinnspiel erst in 9stunden los?


Ich würde mal sagen es startet zum 1. oder 2. Frühstück. Hier ist ja nicht Kabel 1 mit dem Western " die Geier warten schon "


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie genau funktioniert das jetzt? Um die Urzeit kann ich gar nicht online sein Oo


----------



## Rayken (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich glaube alle im Forum registrierten User ab 18 können in der Zeit von  10:00 - 18:00 das Bildchen anklicken, sofern Sie natürlich dann auch  eingeloggt sind um für den jeweiligen Tag
im Los-Topf zu landen. Und bevor jemand fragt, nein die Gewinner werden nicht veröffentlicht... siehe unten fett gedrucktes

Schön wäre es wenn Foren Accounts die nach dem 1.Dezember 2011 erstellt wurden sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen sind, dann bleiben die 
Gewinne wenigstens in der Community und mehrfach Teilnahmen werden dadurch auch eingeschränkt. 

Fänd das nicht so toll wenn jemand sich extra einen Foren Account  erstellt nur um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und sich dann nie mehr  wieder im Forum blicken läßt..



@coxxone ich denke mal das beantwortet deine Frage^^, man kann es glaube ich auch aus dem Artikel rauslesen...

_"Um Ihnen die Zeit bis Weihnachten zu versüßen, gibt es vom 1. bis zum  24. Dezember täglich ein tolles Hardware-Produkt zu gewinnen. *Eine  Teilnahme ist jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr möglich!!!* und setzt einen Account  in unserem Forum voraus. Bereits zehn Minuten nach Teilnahmeschluss wird  der Gewinner von unserem System automatisch ermittelt und per E-Mail  benachrichtigt.
*Eine öffentliche Bekanntgabe der Gewinner erfolgt also nicht. Pro Tag  ist nur eine Teilnahme an der Verlosung erlaubt, Mehrfachteilnahmen  werden gelösch**t*__"_


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wer denkt sich sowas aus?


> Eine Teilnahme ist jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr möglich ...



Wer arbeitet, muss nichts gewinnen, der kann sich den Kram ja selber kaufen, oder wie?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wer denkt sich sowas aus?
> 
> 
> Wer arbeitet, muss nichts gewinnen, der kann sich den Kram ja selber kaufen, oder wie?


 Gibt doch genug Arbeitslose Volljährige die zwischen der Zeit mit Sicherheit zu Hause herum lungern  Der Sinn dafür erschließt sich mir so nicht. Ab 18 Jahren und nur zwischen 10 - 18Uhr. Und auch nur wenn es -5°C ist und die Sonne 3/4 vor Mond steht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mir ist es egal, ich kann zum Glück auf der Arbeit auf PCGHX.de  Wenn das nicht so wäre, ist es schon ärgerlich.
Das mit ab 18 macht schon Sinn.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, ich kann zum Glück auf der Arbeit auf PCGHX.de  Wenn das nicht so wäre, ist es schon ärgerlich.
> Das mit ab 18 macht schon Sinn.


 
sehe ich genauso.. 
dann viel glück 


*EDIT: *ich wusste, dass dir das gefällt freakslikeme ^^


----------



## Bu11it (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie kann ich teilnehmen ich drück auf das Türchen und es passiert nix?!


----------



## TSchaK (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Bu11it schrieb:


> Wie kann ich teilnehmen ich drück auf das Türchen und es passiert nix?!


 Zum Beispiel erst mal lesen:


> Eine Teilnahme ist jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr möglich und setzt einen Account in unserem Forum voraus.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Bu11it schrieb:


> Wie kann ich teilnehmen ich drück auf das Türchen und es passiert nix?!


 
Lesen hilft  Das Gewinnspiel ist immer zwischen 10-18 Uhr

Edit:

Da war einer schneller ^^



_PeG_ schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso..
> dann viel glück
> 
> 
> *EDIT: *ich wusste, dass dir das gefällt freakslikeme ^^


 
hehe  Hätte glatt nochmal gefällt mir gedrückt wegen dem Satz


----------



## Hackintoshi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Welch überraschung. Ein adventskalender!
Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar beiträge lesen. Am arbeitsplatz ist das eine schöne abwechslung. Und dazu gibts als bonus noch eine gewinnchance.


----------



## LaCroato (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*Dürfen Österreicher eigentlich teilnehmen!?*


----------



## Bu11it (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Lesen hilft  Das Gewinnspiel ist immer zwischen 10-18 Uhr
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 a  lesen


----------



## Rohstoff (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Stevii schrieb:


> Wie viele sich jetzt wohl wieder neu anmelden werden und sich nie blicke lassen... x)


 
Ich darf mich an der Stelle mal vorstellen, Rohstoff mein Name . Ich bin schon seit einer Weile stiller PCGH-Leser und hab mich jetzt durch den Adventskalender zu einer Registrierung verleiten lassen (@PCGH: Euer Konzept geht auf...). Ihr werdet also in nächster Zeit den einen oder anderen Kommentar von mir ertragen müssen 

Ich wünsche allen Konkurrenten viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gleich geht´s los ! *freu*

Danke nochmal an die edlen Spender und PCGH für die nette Aktion. 

Und ne schöne Adventszeit.

Drück´ uns allen die Daumen.

P.s.: Zum Glück hab ich Schichtdienst und kann dadurch entweder vor meiner Schicht , oder danach mitmachen. 

Gleich 10 Uhr ! Juhu !


Edit : Ähm .... irgendwie passiert bei mir nichts, wenn ich auf das Bild klicke, außer dass das ganze Fenster nach oben hüpft. Woran sieht man denn,  dass es registriert wurde ?


----------



## Scorpio360 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Klasse Sache und tolle Sachpreise. Viel Glück allen, trotzdem hoffe ich selbst auch was zu gewinnen. Eine neue Grafikkarte könnte ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Konkurrenten


 

hier im forum sind wir mitSTREITER


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wir haben grad noch ein technisches Problem, stay tuned!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben grad noch ein technisches Problem, stay tuned!


 

Ah ..... ok ...... wir sind geduldig 

Danke für die schnelle Info !


----------



## AssassinPK (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich finde solche Aktionen auch toll, das hebt deutlich die Stimmung


----------



## Papzt (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



			
				Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben grad noch ein technisches Problem, stay tuned!





> Der Wettbewerb kann jederzeit abgebrochen werden, beispielsweise, wenn technische Probleme auftreten sollten.



gutes Zeichen


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich warte..


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

XD

Währe auch zu cool, jedes Große Event hat kleine Probleme!

THX für die Info


----------



## Theodor der II. (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

achso will keiner die gewinne teilen?! oO


----------



## Shinchyko (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

AQhhh.. war mich schon am wundern... einfach link klicken und dan gewinnt man evtl was oder wie?^^


----------



## Sand0r (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

AHHHHHHHH, es geht immer nochnicht!


----------



## Sanherib (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hmm, wie funktioniert das jetzt?


----------



## michelthemaster (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wie soll das jetzt funktionieren? Wenn ich auf die "1" drücke, passiert einfach mal garnix 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Ansonsten nette Aktion


----------



## dirtyoetker (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

^^^Jup das habe ich auch gemerkt


----------



## Papzt (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Es wurde doch eben schon gepostet, dass es leichte technische Probleme gibt


----------



## cinemile (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bin ich zu Blöd oder wie nimmt man da Teil?


----------



## Theodor der II. (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

LESEN! Es gibt noch Probleme


----------



## rocky68 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hab mir extra den Wecker gestellt..naja, wird schon noch klappen


----------



## Hidden (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben grad noch ein technisches Problem, stay tuned!


 
Wie könnt ihr es wagen 

Hoffentlich gehts bald


----------



## BB144 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hallo Forum,

ich mache auch gerne mit.


thx


----------



## Shinchyko (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Theodor der II. schrieb:


> LESEN! Es gibt noch Probleme


 
Sagt uns dan bitte wenns funzt... *schon nervös an den Fingernäglen kaut*


----------



## Theodor der II. (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Warum Wecker stellen?! Jeden Tag zwischen 10-18 uhr ist also total wumpe wann du das im laufe des Tages erledigst


----------



## rocky68 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Es funzt!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na super hier sind sie schon.. Sich nicht einmal im Forum blicken lassen, aber die ersten in der Schlange wenns darum geht was zu bekommen...


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Äh. es ist nach 10 Uhr und es passiert immer noch nichts :O.

Nehm ich automatisch teil, wenn ich aufs Bild klicke, ohne Rückmeldung ?


----------



## doceddy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jetzt gehts, danke!


----------



## gustavj (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jetzt gehts!


----------



## Bennz (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

geht


----------



## reflex. (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei mir hat es soeben geklappt, habe erfolgreich teilgenommen


----------



## Godaishu (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank PCGH, sowas nenne ich eine tolle Aktion!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jetzt gehts....es kann losgehen.


----------



## Scorpio360 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jup, es funktioniert nun.


----------



## Papzt (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Whua  Viel Glück euch allen


----------



## rocky68 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja, Euch auch viel Glück, auch wenn man als seltener Forumsgast aber regelmäßiger PCGH-Leser hier nichts so gerne gesehen ist.


----------



## Shinchyko (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Uiii.. die GTX 560 wird verlost.. also dan liebe Kollegen.. Papa braucht ne neue Grafikkarte


----------



## DeineLtan (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hoffe natürlich auch auf eine gtx580. sehr coole aktion von euch


----------



## michelthemaster (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schade eigentlich, das AMD und Intel nicht vertreten sind...

Gruß

Micha

PS: So ein E350 Board wäre zB auch ein super Gewinn


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, woran seh ich, ob ich am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe, weil mit meinen E66 ist das irgendwie komisch


----------



## cinemile (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dann heissts warten ^^
Wie wird überprüft ob man 18 ist oder nicht?


----------



## Eddy83 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tolle Aktion, ich hoffe doch alle Jahre wieder 

Lg, der Ed


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben grad noch ein technisches Problem, stay tuned!



Habt Ihr ja schnell behoben. Klasse.

Ich bin dabei. Hat funktioniert. Toll ! Macht Spass ! Allen viel Glück !


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Viel Glück an alle PCGH User... 

Auf ein tolles Weinachten... 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, woran seh ich, ob ich am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe, weil mit meinen E66 ist das irgendwie komisch


 Einfach noch mal auf das Türchen klicken, dann kommt eine entsprechende Meldung, dass Du bereits teilgenommen hast.


----------



## Antichrist (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich vermisse auch eine einfache und zuverlässige Teilnahmebestätigung per PN o. ä., dass man auch sicher in der Auswahl dabei ist!

Ein zweiter Klick beim Gewinnspiel reicht mir da nicht als Aussage, wer weiß, womöglich wird das gar als doppelt teilgenommen gezählt?


----------



## fRamER007 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sehr schöne Preise.
Ich fordere mal mein Glück herraus und warte noch mit dem Kauf ,meiner neuen GTX 580. Wer weiß, vllt kann ich mir die 500 Euronen sparen. 
Ist echt ne super Aktion.


----------



## TheEngine01 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Auch von mir: 

eine super Sache und viel Glück ( ich hoffe für mich am meisten  )


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

LOL
viele User bekommen in diesem Thema ihren ersten Post!!!


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> LOL
> viele User bekommen in diesem Thema ihren ersten Post!!!


 Schande über die leute die nur auf die Hardware aus sind, und uns die schancen verkleinern...
Ach, auch wenn ich 13 bin, "meine Mutter" hat auch mal mitgemacht  (Ich darf ja nicht, aber der Account meiner Mutter darf ja... D
Ach, jetzt kommt mir in den sinn, dass es sicher etliche leute gibt die sich mehrere accounts machen, um ihre chance zu erhöhen...


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

bin auch dabei, tolle aktion 

viel glück an alle


----------



## Psychodelity (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das sind echt Tolle Preise,vielleicht hat man ja auch mal Glück 

also viel Glück an alle *und mir besonders*


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



dj*viper schrieb:


>


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tolle Aktion das!!!
Bin auch dabei, auch wenn die Chancen gering sind.
Drücke Euch allen die Daumen!


----------



## ViP94 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> LOL
> viele User bekommen in diesem Thema ihren ersten Post!!!


 ich nicht!
Hier komme ich mir schon fast wie ein PCGH-Urgestein vor.


----------



## Ford_Prefect (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ahoi,

Auch wenn ich - der Meinung einiger Genossen entsprechend - zur Community 2'ter Klasse zähle ...

Tolle Aktion 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Muss auch sagen super Aktion. 

Aber wenn man das hier sieht... fast jeder Beitrag von einen "Neuling". Danach sieht man die meisten wahrscheinlich nie wieder, oder erst zum nächsten Gewinnspiel


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja ist echt schade...


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der eine oder andere Neuling hier wird auch schon länger mitgelesen haben und hat sich durch das Gewinnspiel halt auch mal motivieren lassen sich anzumelden. Da gibt es schlimmeres, z.B. die Sorte die systematisch alle verfügbaren Gewinnspiele abgrast und von vorne herein vorhat evtl. Gewinne zu verhökern. Die werden aber kaum hier posten.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ganz ehrlich mich reizt auch "nur" die gt580, denn mein system ist soweit optimiert für meine bedürfnisse.. bf3 läuft optimal, was will ich derzeit mehr?? 

und ich habe auch erst 667 beiträge verfasst und bin recht frisch im forum, aber dieser hinweis, dass sich einige gleich mehrere konten anlegen, ist schon nicht von der hand zu weisen..

aber was solls.. ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen, vielleicht ja diesmal..


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche sind laut Forenregeln Mehrfachaccounts nicht gestattet. Ich hoffe doch das sich PCGH die Mühe macht das auch auf Gewinnspiele anzuwenden.


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche sind laut Forenregeln Mehrfachaccounts nicht gestattet. Ich hoffe doch das sich PCGH die Mühe macht das auch auf Gewinnspiele anzuwenden.


 wie soll das den funktionieren? Wenn ich z.b. meinen "Rurdo" Acc hab, und ne x-beliebige email adresse erstelle und dann unter irgendeinem anderen namen mich hier nochmal anmelde... 
Dann kann man fast nicht herausfinden das mir die zwei accounts gehören, ausser wenn man die ip´s vergleicht... naja und das ist bei einem so großen nutzeraufkommen relativ schwierig...


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Davon habe ich keine Ahnung. Frag einen Mod.


----------



## Kuschluk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hey ! Super Aktion  freu !

wäre es evtl. möglich auf der Adventskalender seite irgendwo nen Login Button zu platzieren ? Sonst muss man extra ins Forum glaube ich (vllt hab ichs auch verpeilt  )


----------



## hundElungE (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na, das ist ja echt benutzerfreundlich  Schicker Kalender dieses Jahr - tolle Aktion. Viel Spaß allen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*zustimm*
selten so eine benutzerfreundliche Verlosung gesehen. Sehr nette Abwechslung zum sonst üblichen "bitte tragen sie ihren gesamten Lebenslauf ein, vielleicht gibts dann später einen USB-Stick. Oder doch eher nicht"-Nummern.


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wenn wir irgendwie erfahren, dass es Doppel-Accounts sind werden die Accounts natürlich gesperrt und können nicht an der Verlosung teilnehmen. Wer sich jedoch neu anmeldet (und das Gewinnspiel vielleicht nur der letzte Grund war sich anzumelden): der ist Willkommen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *zustimm*
> selten so eine benutzerfreundliche Verlosung gesehen. Sehr nette Abwechslung zum sonst üblichen "bitte tragen sie ihren gesamten Lebenslauf ein, vielleicht gibts dann später einen USB-Stick. Oder doch eher nicht"-Nummern.



Jepp very simpel. Dann allen Viel Glück, und vielleicht bleibt ja der eine oder andere hier hängen. Wir kriegen sie doch ehh alle


----------



## locojens (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sehr schöner Adventskalender dieses Jahr, muß ich auch sagen! 
Und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt TOLL das man nicht seinen kompletten "Lebenslauf" einfügen muß!


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

locojens schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Adventskalender dieses Jahr, muß ich auch sagen!
> Und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt TOLL das man nicht seinen kompletten "Lebenslauf" einfügen muß!


 
Naja, wer Gewinnt muss uns schon ein paar Daten mitteilen - und registrieren mit zwei Stunden gültiger Wegwerfadresse ist vielleicht auch nicht so schlau 



Antichrist schrieb:


> Ich vermisse auch eine einfache und zuverlässige Teilnahmebestätigung per PN o. ä., dass man auch sicher in der Auswahl dabei ist!
> 
> Ein zweiter Klick beim Gewinnspiel reicht mir da nicht als Aussage, wer weiß, womöglich wird das gar als doppelt teilgenommen gezählt?


 
Nein, noch mal aufs Türchen klicken zählt nicht als doppelt teilgenommen - da kommt dann nur der entsprechende Hinweis, dass du schon teilgenommen hast.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Falk schrieb:


> Nein, noch mal aufs Türchen klicken zählt nicht als doppelt teilgenommen - da kommt dann nur der entsprechende Hinweis, dass du schon teilgenommen hast.


 
gut zu wissen!!


----------



## DjKaTa (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Aktion da wird mir jeder zustimmen. 
(Hab auch fleißig teilgenommen )

Nur eins Frage ich mich (vlt. hab ich es auch überlesen):

Wie wird kontrolliert wer U18 oder Ü18 ist? 


Und kann mir einer das hier erklären (Hab ich auch unter Chrome)???? ==>> FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Ahtlon (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gleich auf das Türchen geklickt, einfach.

Viel Glück alle.


----------



## mkashifhanif (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Aktion


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hab auch teilgenommen!!!

find ich ne super aktion!


----------



## Airboume (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich will endlich mal was gewinnen!!!
ne moment: ich möchte gerne 

lieber pcgh weihnachtsmann....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DjKaTa schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion da wird mir jeder zustimmen.
> (Hab auch fleißig teilgenommen )
> 
> Nur eins Frage ich mich (vlt. hab ich es auch überlesen):
> ...



Es wurde ja schon einmal erwähnt das man im Falle des Gewinns ein paar Angaben machen muß, darunter könnte natürlich die Anfrage des Geburtsdatums und dem warum sein. Mögliche wäre auch die Großmutter zur Bestätigung per E Mail hochzuladen
Warte einfach ab was passiert


----------



## BxBender (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Lasst mich einfach auch mal was gewinnen, dann passt dat schon...


----------



## Equilibrium (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schöne Aktion. Bleibt also nichts weiteres zu tun als teilzunehmen und- abzuwarten.
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Simlog (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> ich will endlich mal was gewinnen!!!
> ne moment: ich möchte gerne
> 
> lieber pcgh weihnachtsmann....


 
Daumen drücken heißts da wohl und hoffen dass man nicht die Rute bekommt.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Warum Teilnahme ab 18 ? 

Ich will auch mitmachen !


----------



## GAMango (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Reicht es wenn ich in meinem Profil meine E-Mailadresse hinterlasse oder soll ich meine Anschrift auch noch angeben. Oder wie wollt ihr bei Gewinn die Anschrift herausfinden?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Daumen drücken


----------



## BlueLaser (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

viel Glück


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So mal als kleiner Insider-Tipp: Morgen gibt's eine Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 zu gewinnen... insgesamt wird die GTX 580 5x verlost  So mehr verrate ich aber nicht


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> So mal als kleiner Insider-Tipp: Morgen gibt's eine Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 zu gewinnen... insgesamt wird die GTX 580 5x verlost  So mehr verrate ich aber nicht


 
wenn ich die nicht gewinne, dann werde ich jeden thread voll spammen 
späßchen, danke für den tipp!!


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> So mal als kleiner Insider-Tipp: Morgen gibt's eine Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 zu gewinnen... insgesamt wird die GTX 580 5x verlost  So mehr verrate ich aber nicht


 
*_*

BTW:
Ist es eigentlich möglich mehr als einmal zu gewinnen, also rein theoretisch?


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Reicht es wenn ich in meinem Profil meine E-Mailadresse hinterlasse oder  soll ich meine Anschrift auch noch angeben. Oder wie wollt ihr bei  Gewinn die Anschrift herausfinden?


ich hab mal bei nem gewinnspiel alice : madness returns gewonnen!

ich bekam eine PN an meinen account hier, wo sie fragte wie alt ich bin/ adresse...

die treten an dich heran, keine sorge das musst du nicht im profil preis geben - die fragen da schon nach!



> So mal als kleiner Insider-Tipp: Morgen gibt's eine Asus ENGTX580  DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 zu gewinnen... insgesamt wird die GTX 580 5x verlost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hört sich prima an!

man o man ich find die aktion echt klasse von euch!



> Ist es eigentlich möglich mehr als einmal zu gewinnen, also rein theoretisch?



gute frage?

würd mich auch interesieren!


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*




GoldenMic schrieb:


> *_*
> 
> BTW:
> Ist es eigentlich möglich mehr als einmal zu gewinnen, also rein theoretisch?


 
Na vom Prinzip her kannst du jeden Tag was gewinnen, wenn du das nötige Glück hast. Gib es doch zu du willst nur alle GTX 580


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

da muss man schon gustav gans heißen^^

aber sollte ich gewinnen - himmel auf erden!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Na vom Prinzip her kannst du jeden Tag was gewinnen, wenn du das nötige Glück hast. Gib es doch zu du willst nur alle GTX 580


 
Wer will das nicht?

Edit.: Frage um 18.30Uhr wird der Gewinner bekannt gegeben oder ?


----------



## Mko (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schönes Gewinnspiel, da lohnt es ja sich hier mal wieder anzumelden 

Großes Lob übrigens dafür, dass das hier nicht zum üblichen Datensammeln für Werbezwecke verwendet wird und auch die unbedingt notwendigen Kontaktinformationen wieder gelöscht werden. Sowas sieht man heutzutage leider ziemlich selten...


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Na vom Prinzip her kannst du jeden Tag was gewinnen, wenn du das nötige Glück hast. Gib es doch zu du willst nur alle GTX 580


 
Meim Mainbaord würde maximal 2 Grafikkarten unterstützen


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Meim Mainbaord würde maximal 2 Grafikkarten unterstützen


 
Na dann viel glück, wenns gut läuft bekommste wenigstens eine


@ Eddie

Mir würde schon eine reichen, für 5 fehlt mir grad das nötige AKW


----------



## Poempel (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Mko schrieb:


> Schönes Gewinnspiel, da lohnt es ja sich hier mal wieder anzumelden
> 
> Großes Lob übrigens dafür, dass das hier nicht zum üblichen Datensammeln für Werbezwecke verwendet wird und auch die unbedingt notwendigen Kontaktinformationen wieder gelöscht werden. Sowas sieht man heutzutage leider ziemlich selten...


 
Deswegen war ich eben auch positiv überrascht


----------



## LaCroato (1. Dezember 2011)

Bin von Deutschland nach österreich gezogen. Hätte aber auch 'Ne deutsche Adresse. Können Österreicher auch mitspielen?


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja klar können wir auch mitspielen!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Na dann viel glück, wenns gut läuft bekommste wenigstens eine
> 
> 
> @ Eddie
> ...



Ich habe gehört in Japan soll es günstige AKWs geben!!!


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört in Japan soll es günstige AKWs geben!!!


 
sowas ist nicht lustig!!


----------



## Sight (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was solls, auf iwelchen Schnäpchenseiten wird das gepostet und dann melden sich 100 Leute an und die Forenmitglieder haben meist am wenigsten Chancen.
Solche Aktion ist doch für uns Forenmitglieder eigentlich bestimmt, warum nicht so machen (wie schon mal erwähnt), dass sich erst die Leute dafür qualifizieren können die zB schon 100 Beiträge haben oder 50 (wie auch immer). Dann wären die Gewinne vor allem für die Community bestimmt.
Das wäre eine super Aktion! (Ist die Aktion ohne hin ja schon  )


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Oh wie schön ...

So eine neu schicke 560er gegen meine alte 260er wär schon was schönes.

Viel Glück uns allen !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Sight schrieb:


> Was solls, auf iwelchen Schnäpchenseiten wird das gepostet und dann melden sich 100 Leute an und die Forenmitglieder haben meist am wenigsten Chancen.
> Solche Aktion ist doch für uns Forenmitglieder eigentlich bestimmt, warum nicht so machen (wie schon mal erwähnt), dass sich erst die Leute dafür qualifizieren können die zB schon 100 Beiträge haben oder 50 (wie auch immer). Dann wären die Gewinne vor allem für die Community bestimmt.
> Das wäre eine super Aktion! (Ist die Aktion ohne hin ja schon  )


 
Das wird nicht die letzte Aktion dieser Art gewesen sein. Und natürlich werden wir auch Aktionen machen, die auf Leute beschränkt sind, die bestimmte Postingvoraussetzungen geprüft werden.

Wir wollten beim Prototypen (da steckt eine Menge Technik und viel Vorbereitung drin) aber nicht noch komplizierte Sachen einbauen, sondern erst einmal einen Testlauf machen.


----------



## EvoX!6 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Klare sache, ist natürlich wieder mal nen Top Ereigniss.
Aber das kennt man ja nicht anders von PCGH. 
Aber wie schon viele vor mir sagten melden sich auch viele einfach so an nur um die preise abzuräumen....
Halt schade um die schönen Preise   NVIDIA & PCGH FTW


----------



## Rohstoff (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Sight schrieb:


> Was solls, auf iwelchen Schnäpchenseiten wird das gepostet und dann melden sich 100 Leute an und die Forenmitglieder haben meist am wenigsten Chancen.
> Solche Aktion ist doch für uns Forenmitglieder eigentlich bestimmt, warum nicht so machen (wie schon mal erwähnt), dass sich erst die Leute dafür qualifizieren können die zB schon 100 Beiträge haben oder 50 (wie auch immer). Dann wären die Gewinne vor allem für die Community bestimmt.
> Das wäre eine super Aktion! (Ist die Aktion ohne hin ja schon  )


 
Naja, Weitsicht? Mama hat gesagt, dass nur ich ganz alleine damit spielen darf... Du würdest die 24 Türchen doch am liebsten alleine öffnen 
Für die Community bestimmt? - Vielleicht lockt man mit der Aktion neue Mitglieder?  Qualifizieren? - Auf 50/100 Beiträge zu kommen dauert nicht lange und sorgt für Spam 

BTW, here I am! Schmeisst mit Steinen!


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Naja, Weitsicht? Mama hat gesagt, dass nur ich ganz alleine damit spielen darf... Du würdest die 24 Türchen doch am liebsten alleine öffnen
> Für die Community bestimmt? - Vielleicht lockt man mit der Aktion neue Mitglieder?  Qualifizieren? - Auf 50/100 Beiträge zu kommen dauert nicht lange und sorgt für Spam
> 
> BTW, here I am! Schmeisst mit Steinen!


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja oder halt nach Zeit angemeldet/verfasste Beiträge gemessen zum Beispiel...

Übrigens super sache der AK. Gerade mitgemacht


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> sowas ist nicht lustig!!


 

Jetzt Spiel nich die Moralapostel, ich habe jeden Tag mit den Folgen dieses Ereinisses zu tun!
Daher ich muss drüber lachen sonst müste ich, jeden Tag in Mitleid versinken.

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Jetzt Spiel nich die Moralapostel, ich habe jeden Tag mit den Folgen dieses Ereinisses zu tun!
> Daher ich muss drüber lachen sonst müste ich, jeden Tag in Mitleid versinken.
> 
> Grüße EDDIE


 
das hat nichts mit moralapostel zu tun..
fand es nur nicht lustig, mehr wollte ich damit nicht zum ausdruck bringen!!


----------



## Sight (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das wird nicht die letzte Aktion dieser Art  gewesen sein. Und natürlich werden wir auch Aktionen machen, die auf  Leute beschränkt sind, die bestimmte Postingvoraussetzungen geprüft  werden.
> 
> Wir wollten beim Prototypen (da steckt eine Menge Technik  und viel Vorbereitung drin) aber nicht noch komplizierte Sachen  einbauen, sondern erst einmal einen Testlauf machen.


 
War ja auch nicht negativ gemeint, ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen das  da ne Menge arbeit hinter ist. Aber ich finds gut das ihr auf solche  Vorschläge auch eingeht 




> Naja, Weitsicht? Mama hat gesagt, dass nur ich ganz alleine damit  spielen darf... Du würdest die 24 Türchen doch am liebsten alleine  öffnen
> Für die Community bestimmt? - Vielleicht lockt man mit der Aktion neue Mitglieder?  Qualifizieren? - Auf 50/100 Beiträge zu kommen dauert nicht lange und sorgt für Spam
> 
> BTW, here I am! Schmeisst mit Steinen!



Steht irgendwo irgendwas von Geiz in meinem Post? Das war nur eine 'konstruktive/r Kritik/Vorschlag' ... wenns dir Spass macht Beiträge ins lächerliche zu ziehen.... na dann viel Spass


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit moralapostel zu tun..
> fand es nur nicht lustig, mehr wollte ich damit nicht zum ausdruck bringen!!



Ist auch von meiner Seite nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

i know!! 

von meiner auch nicht!! 


back to topic:

*ABER ICH WILL EINE GTX580!! *


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

du hast doch schon eine 570


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Leute, bleibt mal ganz entspannt.

Gewisse Anzahl an Beiträgen, lange angemeldet sein, PCGH-ABO haben ...

Dann kann man die Preise auch gleich einzelnen Leuten schenken, weil nur eine Handvoll User alle Kriterien erfüllen würde.
Mit einen Job und einer Familie etc. hat man halt nicht soviel Zeit im Forum zu schreiben, wie z.B. ein 14Jähriger Teen. Gebt jedem die Chance auf einen Preis, ist beim Lotto auch nicht anders .


----------



## Rohstoff (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Sight schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo irgendwas von Geiz in meinem Post? Das war nur eine 'konstruktive/r Kritik/Vorschlag' ... wenns dir Spass macht Beiträge ins lächerliche zu ziehen.... na dann viel Spass



Es war mehr eine Antwort auf den ca. zwanzigsten "Na toll, jetzt bin ich schon seit 400 Jahren aktives Mitglied und dann kommt ein neuer und schnappt mir den Gewinn weg"-Beitrag. Genau das ist nämlich lächerlich  Vielleicht ist die PCGH-Community, von der du redest, größer als nur der Kreis der aktiven Schreiber... vielleicht... 

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Dezember 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:
			
		

> du hast doch schon eine 570



nehme auch eine gtx 580 sehr gern....


----------



## Airboume (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich hab die ja wohl am nötigsten - 7900gs 
noch eine halbe stunde!!


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> ich hab die ja wohl am nötigsten - 7900gs
> noch eine halbe stunde!!


 ich gönns dir , wenn du dir eine neue cpu kaufst, dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hat jeder User eine Chance etwas zugewinnen? Mir ist nicht ersichtlich was man dafür machen muss

Okay, ich habs raus. Ich gewinne sowas nicht. Also allein viel Erfolg, mir wirds reichen wenn ich die ganzen Prüfungen in der Uni schaffe^^.


----------



## Ford_Prefect (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ahoi,

Ich bekomme es auch nicht in mein Hirn, dass es scheinbar einige "Veteranen" gibt die gern mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger gegen die "Neulinge" wettern.  Schon interessant, dass man den Community-Status allein an der Anzahl der geschrieben Beiträge fest macht. Genau jenes Verhalten fördert das "gespamme" und nicht das sich ein paar Leute neu anmelden um an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können.

Es ist eine tolle Aktion wo man eben nicht erst nen Seelenstriptease, Ausweiskopie und Blutprobe einschicken muss 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Dann kann man die Preise auch gleich einzelnen Leuten schenken, weil nur eine Handvoll User alle Kriterien erfüllen würde.
> Mit einen Job und einer Familie etc. hat man halt nicht soviel Zeit im Forum zu schreiben, wie z.B. ein 14Jähriger Teen. Gebt jedem die Chance auf einen Preis, ist beim Lotto auch nicht anders .


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich würde trotzdem eine Grenze gewählt haben (lustige Zeitform das ja schon gegessen is eigentlich ), nur eben eine sehr niedrige.
Beispielsweise mindestens 24 Tage angemeldet, sonst nichts (die Anzahl der Beiträge ist ja völlig irrelevant). Das schafft auch der Familienvater der nur alle 3 Monate mal nen Beitrag schreibt oder ähnliches - es geht ja nur darum nicht unzählige Mitbewerber zu haben die ein Konto (oder gar mehrere!) eröffnen, sich einschreiben und dann nie wieder hier gesehen werden da das Gewinnspiel ja wie ich das verstehe für die PCGH-Community sein soll.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe auch mal mitgemacht auch wenn ich noch nie in meinem Leben etwas von Wert gewonnen habe. Falsch eines habe ich gewonnen: meine Frau


----------



## Pal_Calimero (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal mitgemacht auch wenn ich noch nie in meinem Leben etwas von Wert gewonnen habe. Falsch eines habe ich gewonnen: meine Frau


 
Da hast du doch gerade noch so gerettet


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal mitgemacht auch wenn ich noch nie in meinem Leben etwas von Wert gewonnen habe. Falsch eines habe ich gewonnen: meine Frau


 
Bei welchem Gewinnspiel gabs die denn?


----------



## The_Checker (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hmmm.... heut noch ne GTX 560Ti abstauben, dass würde mir den Feierabend schon versüßen.


----------



## McBen (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

gerade noch geschafft nach den weihnachtseinkäufen LOL =D


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich gehe so fest davon aus dass ich nichts gewinne, dass ich mich sogar jetzt für die 560 eingetragen habe obwohl ich Null Verwendung für so ne "lahme" Karte hab 
Die würd ich im Ernstfall wahrscheinlich nem Freund geben... für 5-10 Kästen Bier oder so


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei welchem Gewinnspiel gabs die denn?


 
Das Gewinnspiel nannte sich RealLife


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

Airboume schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die ja wohl am nötigsten - 7900gs
> noch eine halbe stunde!!



jajaja  ich hab ne Ati x1650


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel nannte sich RealLife


 
WTF?! Link? 
Nö Quatsch - aber ne Idee: Im falle dass ich die karte bekomm schenk ich sie meiner Freundin - dann muss ich nur noch den ganzen Rest vom neuen PC gewinnen...


----------



## The_GTS (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich könnte ne neue Graka gut gebrauchen, bin nähmlich onboard unterwegs.


----------



## Dayst (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na dann drück ich mal allen die Daumen und Viel Glück


----------



## JackOnell (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tolle Sache vllt. habe ich ja mal glück und ich hoffe es gibt nicht all zu viele neuanmeldungen
Danke
 PCGH rocks


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wurde der Gewinner schon ausgeschrieben  bin ja so gespannt


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Wurde der Gewinner schon ausgeschrieben  bin ja so gespannt


 
Der Gewinner wurde gezogen, ob er sich aber hier im Thread meldet ist ihm selbst überlassen (wie beim 6er im Lotto).


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na? Wer schreibt gleich hier hin "ICH HAB SIE! DA IS DAS DING!!!!1eins" ?


----------



## joel3214 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also ich habe keine Mail bekommen bis jetzt


----------



## timbola (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Falk schrieb:


> Der Gewinner wurde gezogen, ob er sich aber hier im Thread meldet ist ihm selbst überlassen (wie beim 6er im Lotto).



ich war es leider nicht 

klingt vlt komisch, aber bin froh darüber... will lieber eine von GTX580 haben oder eine von den SSDs

spätestens jetzt bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr


----------



## Clonemaster (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



timbola schrieb:


> ich war es leider nicht
> 
> klingt vlt komisch, aber bin froh darüber... will lieber eine von GTX580 haben oder eine von den SSDs
> 
> spätestens jetzt bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr



am besten beides.... oder... alles  

Hab auch nix bekommen


----------



## Mystik (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch keine mail^^

naja sind ja noch 23 tage = 23 Chancen


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hmmm schade naja noch 23 changsen

Edit:  2 dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Maffer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

leider auch keine Mail


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wieder hat die Glücksfee ihren Tribut gezollt:

1x 

und 5000x


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

Tja morgen ist ja auch ein Tag...


----------



## Shooter (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wer hat gewonnen, ?


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

spätestens in drei wochen wissen wir -per marktplatz- wer die GTX 580 gewonnen hat .D
Naja, noch 23 Chancen.. freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi hi oder es gab wie heute Morgen einen Technischen Fehler!!!

Man darf ja noch träumen.

Vieleicht lesen wir am 25Dec. "Pc spieler stürtzen sich in den Tod"


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Shooter schrieb:


> Wer hat gewonnen, ?


 Ich leider nicht...... aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.....


----------



## Deniz Ok (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

lol hatte mich eig für was anderes angemeldet hab´s aber leider verpasst heute x) morgen auf arbeit keine zeit ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner, wer auch immer das sein mag!


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich öffnete gmx, loggte mich ein und sah auf mein postfach, und es stand da : 

1 neue Nachricht!

voller eifer öffnete ich mein postfach - es lud und lud - und dann der spannende moment!





























































































Fotobuch Aktion von Amazon....

-.-



aber naja was solls!

23 chancen hab ich noch - vlt verwerte ich eine davon!

dem gewinner wünsch ich alles gute und hab spaß damit!


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wh0t ich hab noch keine Mail :O Systemfehler  Morgen Gewinn ich aber


----------



## Hidden (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich wars auch nicht.
Aber in gewisser weise stimme ich timbola zu:


			
				timbola schrieb:
			
		

> klingt vlt komisch, aber bin froh darüber... will lieber eine von GTX580 haben oder eine von den SSDs


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Systemfehler


seh ich genauso!

[ironie an] 

da stimmt bestimmt irgendwas nicht - tyüisch, wie bei den meisten gewinnspielen

[/ironie aus]



> klingt vlt komisch, aber bin froh darüber... will lieber eine von GTX580 haben oder eine von den SSDs



man kann so oft gewinnen wie es die glücksfee will oder kann man max 1x gewinnen?


----------



## Communicator (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich würde mal gerne wissen warum die Gewinner nicht veröffentlicht werden.... Hat PCGHX Angst, dass die Gewinner Opfer eines Überfalls werden?
Undurchsichtig und nicht nachvollziehbar.

Man kann ja ein Gewinner-Thread öffnen, da meldet sich dann der Gewinner/in, falls sie es möchten.

Gruß.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und was geht dich das an wer gewonnen hat und wer nicht?

vlt gibts irgendeinen der sich aufregt und bla bla bla...

wenn sich der gewinner melden will wird es schon tun, und wenn nicht - who cares???

edit : das war nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

das halte ich auch für eine gute Idee. Die Gewinner sollten mal veröffentlich werden, egal ob der Gewinner Zustimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Mystik (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Communicator schrieb:


> Man kann ja ein Gewinner-Thread öffnen, da meldet sich dann der Gewinner/in, falls sie es möchten.
> 
> Gruß.


 
wer es möchte wird sich wohl auch hier melden wenn er gewonnen hat


----------



## DeFab (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

 vll ist die mail nicht angekommen ^^ vll wird das hier auch als PN verschickt


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich werde es aufjedenfall tun, auch wenn es ein Anspitzer ist, den ich gerade brauche


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> das halte ich auch für eine gute Idee. Die Gewinner sollten mal veröffentlich werden, egal ob der Gewinner Zustimmt oder nicht.



und was soll das für einen sinn machen???


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gegenfrage, warum sollte es nicht veröffentlich werden? Ist ja nur eine Comunnity und wer das nicht so denkt, der gehört hier in die Comunnity nicht her. So sehe ich das.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Gegenfrage, warum sollte es nicht veröffentlich werden?



weil es vlt keinen was angeht ob man gewonnen hat oder nicht???

ich mein hallo...



außerdem WAS macht dich so heiß drauf zu wissen wer gewonnen hat???


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte auch nicht unbedingt, dass hier mein Name groß steht wenn ich etwas gewinne. Es hat niemanden zu interessieren ob und was ich gewinne. Was geht es dich denn an was hier jemand gewinnt und bekommt? Datenschutz ist nicht so dein Fall, oder?


----------



## Airboume (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch keine mail nur eine von amd 
aber noch 23 tage... spätestens am 24sten hätte ich aber trotzdem gerne was....


----------



## Memphis_83 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schon 18:42 und ich hab immernoch keine email bekommen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Beruhigt euch Jungs. Seid froh das ihr teilnehmen dürft und mit etwas Glück, was gewinnen könnt. Der Rest ist so banal, das glaubt gar keiner!

BTW: Zählt ein Nick eigentlich unter Datenschutz, ich meine den Rest kann du ja "verschleiern" bzw. nicht sichtbar machen oder?


----------



## Hellforce (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

In sonem Fall melded man sich aber auch nicht in einem Forum an ^^ ...ich sehs genauso das zumindest der Forenname genannt werden könnte.


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mich interessiert nicht, wer du bist, wie du mit Vornamen heist. Darum gings ja auch garnicht

Es geht nur darum, welcher User hier Was gewinnt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch Jungs. Seid froh das ihr teilnehmen dürft und mit etwas Glück, was gewinnen könnt. Der Rest ist so banal, das glaubt gar keiner!


 
So ist es!


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich stimme Kaktus vollkomme zu!

ich mein das wäe so wie wenn man auf facebook 1.000.000€ verlosen würde und der gewinner wird auf dieser seite bekanntgegeben - ich mein hier ist es natürlich nicht so arg aber ich will immer noch entscheiden können ob ich es hier sagen will oder nicht!!!



> schon 18:42 und ich hab immernoch keine email bekommen


schon 18:45 und ich hab auch keine mail!

iwas passt da nicht^^

edit : ja langsam weiß ich es auch das wie hier uns freuen können und und und...

dagegen sagte ich auch nie was!

aber es ist doch egal ob man weiß wer gewonnen hat oder nicht - es hat doch jemand gewonnen und darum gehts!


----------



## Communicator (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> edit : das war nicht böse gemeint!



Das weiß ich.

Diese Gewinnspiele haben für mich immer einen faden Beigeschmack. Nix gegen PCGHX. 
BTW, diesen Eindruck habe ich aber auch bei ein Herz für Kinder, Geld für Afrika und so weiter.
Man weiß nie ob es ankommt, wer das Geld bekommt und ob den Armen es zugute kommt.
Wer weiß, vllt. kriegt PCGHX auch Geld für Klicks auf den Kalender.
Man hat doch nix zu verlieren, den Nicknamen zu posten.....
Gruß.

Habe heute aber auch teilgenommen....


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ok, wenn das so ist, ich habe auch keine mail gekriegt


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nunja, hier bekommt man sicher was, ich glaub kaum das die uns verarschen^^

nur das mit der hilfsorganisation stimmt - da weiß man nie obs ankommt oder nicht!

aber ich denke manche wollen unerkannt bleiben - ich presönlich werde es posten wenn ich gewinnen sollte, keine angst^^

achja, PCGH, es ist nun schon 18:49 und ich hab immer noch keine mail!
langsam wärs angebracht^^


----------



## Hidden (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sollte ich irgendwas gewinnen, werde ich dafür sorgen, dass ihr alle erfahrt, dass ich es war 
(Alleine durch meine Jubelposts in diesem Thread)
Seit ihr dann glücklich?


----------



## Hellforce (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Diese Gewinnspiele haben für mich immer einen faden Beigeschmack.



du meinst so in der art 9live fakegewinner?


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

kriegt man auch ne mail, wenn man bei der verlosung von heute nicht gewonnen haben sollte?


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> kriegt man auch ne mail, wenn man bei der verlosung von heute nicht gewonnen haben sollte?



ich glaub die server würden heiß laufen^^


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Sollte ich irgendwas gewinnen, werde ich dafür sorgen, dass ihr alle erfahrt, dass ich es war
> (Alleine durch meine Jubelposts in diesem Thread)
> Seit ihr dann glücklich?


 
Glücklich wenn du etwa gewonnen hast?  Sag mir wo du wohnst und ich hau dich um  ICH muss was gewinnen  (Spaß)


----------



## Mystik (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



djnoob schrieb:


> kriegt man auch ne mail, wenn man bei der verlosung von heute nicht gewonnen haben sollte?


 
ich glaub die Belastung des upstreams sparen die sich^^


----------



## DeFab (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nicht einmal Batman kann das Rätsel lösen, wer der Gewinner ist


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mal ne Frage: Was ist eigentlich der grund das das Gewinnspiel nur von 10-18 Uhr geht?


----------



## Mystik (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DeFab schrieb:


> Nicht einmal Batman kann das Rätsel lösen, wer der Gewinner ist


 
aber Chuck Norris weiß es!!!! 

(er verrät es nur nicht)


----------



## DeFab (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

die PCGH hat ab 18uhr feierabend


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DeFab schrieb:


> Nicht einmal Batman kann das Rätsel lösen, wer der Gewinner ist


 
Chuck Norris gewinnt 24 mal hintereinander! (OHNE teilzunehmen!)


----------



## Airboume (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DeFab schrieb:


> die PCGH hat ab 18uhr feierabend


 wenn die auch erst so spät anfangen, bestimmt!


----------



## Mystik (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> Chuck Norris gewinnt 24 mal hintereinander! (OHNE teilzunehmen!)


 
schon wieder DU!
ich mach mir sorgen... 

OK, nicht ganz gleich, aber fast^^


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DeFab schrieb:


> die PCGH hat ab 18uhr feierabend


 What schon um 18 Uhr ? Man sind die faul!


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

also ich bin mal gespannt ob ich hier gewinne^^

mich würde es nur mal zugut interessieren wie viele da mitgemacht haben^^


----------



## DeFab (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Chuck Norris bei the Expendables 2, ich denk nur WTF, und ja jetzt hat bestimmt jemand gewonnen, der es aber erst morgen liest ^^


----------



## Communicator (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hellforce schrieb:


> du meinst so in der art 9live fakegewinner?



Ganz so weit möchte ich nicht gehen.....


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> mich würde es nur mal zugut interresieren wie viele da mitgemacht haben^^


 

Das würde mich zugegeben auch interessieren^^


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Um Verwirrungen zu vermeiden: wie schon vorher geschrieben ist der Gewinner schon benachrichtigt worden (ob er sich allerdings schon gemeldet hat weiß ich nicht), das macht das System automatisch. Es gibt keine Mail, wenn man nichts gewonnen hat. Die Uhrzeiten sind zufällig gewählt. Und ob Daten wie Teilnehmerzahl veröffentlich werden muss der große Meister entscheiden - aber vierstellig war es.

Morgen gibt es dann die nächste Chance.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> What schon um 18 Uhr ? Man sind die faul!


 
Die werden morgens um 4 aus ihren Feltbetten im Keller geschmissen, haben 30 Minuten Zeit für Frühstück, waschen und anziehen, dann gibts um 4:30 Raport beim Stallmeister und ab an die Rechner. 18 Uhr ist dann Feierabend, dann dürfen sie wieder aufs Klo, essen und ein bisschen au dem eingezäunten Hof entspannen. 30 Minuten herumlaufen, bevor es dann wieder in den Keller schlafen geht.


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

manche arbeiten ja auch bis halb 8....und der glückliche weiß es noch gar nicht


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@Falk : ich glaub das ob man ne mail kriegt wenn man nicht gewonnen hat war eh nur ein witz^^


----------



## NanoSoldier (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich bin es mal nicht


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die werden morgens um 4 aus ihren Feltbetten im Keller geschmissen, haben 30 Minuten Zeit für Frühstück, waschen und anziehen, dann gibts um 4:30 Raport beim Stallmeister und ab an die Rechner. 18 Uhr ist dann Feierabend, dann dürfen sie wieder aufs Klo, essen und ein bisschen au dem eingezäunten Hof entspannen. 30 Minuten herumlaufen, bevor es dann wieder in den Keller schlafen geht.


 

Ja bei dem Kunkurrenzkampf heutzutage in einem Gewerbe wie PC Hardware kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.


----------



## JackOnell (1. Dezember 2011)

Mystik schrieb:
			
		

> aber Chuck Norris weiß es!!!!
> 
> (er verrät es nur nicht)



Und wenn er es verraten würde wäre man eine Sekunde später TOT


----------



## AMD (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie viele Leute am 1. Tag mitgemacht haben?


----------



## Da_Obst (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich würd zu gern mal wissen was Chuck Norris dazu sagt das man mit ihm solche "Witze" macht... 
Schäte ja schon das er das mitbekommen hat...^^

Und an den Gewinner, falls der Glückliche es überhaupt schon weiß, 
Glückwunsch


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

villeicht kommt nach weihnachten ja ne statistik raus...


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wann werden eigentlich die jeweiligen tagesgewinner bekannt gegeben?
Oder bekommt nur der gewinner ne mail?
und wenn ja wann?


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Du bekommst direkt nach 18 Uhr eine Mail wenn du gewonnen hast. Ansonsten gibt es keine weiteren Infos. Also wenn du keine Mail hast, hast du auch nichts gewonnen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

es bekommt nur der gewinner eine emial und wird auch nicht öffentlich bekannt preisgegeben!

das passiert laut angaben PCGH meist schon 10min nach 18uhr!

also wird der glückliche gewinner schon ne email haben!

edit : da war einer schneller^^


----------



## exa (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ich hab sie!!!!!








































































...nicht


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mich wunderts übrigens das hier noch keiner gemeckert hat das keine AMD GPU zu gewinnen ist, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mich wunderts übrigens das hier noch keiner gemeckert hat das keine AMD GPU zu gewinnen ist, oder hab ich was verpasst?


 
Ne, da haste nix verpasst!


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja... wenn man jetzt fies wäre, könnte man folgendes sagen.... die AMD Karten gehen weg wie warme Semmeln, so dass nVidia seine karten verschenken muss damit die Bestände runter gehen


----------



## Airboume (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hat das nicht eher was mit asus als mit nvidia zu tun?


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Asus hat AMD wie auch nVidia Karten im Programm.


----------



## mramnesie (1. Dezember 2011)

10-18 Uhr?... Nichts fuer die arbeitende Gesellschaft - schade...


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@mramnesie : wieso, du wirst ja nicht durchgehend arbeiten oder?

außerdem kannst ja mal kurz hier vorbeischauen und mitmachen - außer du hast keinen bürojob...


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes!    
Ich hab sie 



Spoiler



Nicht!


----------



## JackOnell (1. Dezember 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:
			
		

> 10-18 Uhr?... Nichts fuer die arbeitende Gesellschaft - schade...



Gut das ich nachtschicht habe


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Naja... wenn man jetzt fies wäre, könnte man folgendes sagen.... die AMD Karten gehen weg wie warme Semmeln, so dass nVidia seine karten verschenken muss damit die Bestände runter gehen


 
Wenn ich mir die Verfügbarkeit der AMD Karten im Asus Design der letzten Monate ansehen könnte das sogar stimmen.
Ehrlichgesagt glaube ich aber eher das AMD zu wenig Chips ausliefern kann...würde auch eher erklären warum ne Karte wie die 6870 Hawk von MSI so früh eingestellt wird.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> Ich hab sie
> 
> * SPOILER *



Glückwunsch


----------



## Kaktus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Es gibt genug Leute die um 9 anfange und um 18 Uhr erst nach Hause kommen. Daher finde ich die Uhrzeit auch etwas unpassend, dürfte hier aber nicht ganz so viele stören. 

@GoldenMic
Ich würde bei der MSI eher sagen das sie sich nicht so gut verkauft hat. Eine Karte die einen guten Abverkauf hat, wird nicht einfach eingestellt. Oder sie wid abverkauft um ien Redesigne zu bringen.


----------



## mramnesie (1. Dezember 2011)

....also i.d.R. bin ich zw. 10 und 18 Uhr im Buero.... privat werde ich da sicher kaum zum surfen kommen, verboten ist es üblicherweise ja auch..., bleibt das Wochenende. Also für mich ist die Regelung doof..


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Glückwunsch


 Er meinte doch nur den Büro Job oder nicht?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

mramnesie schrieb:
			
		

> ....also i.d.R. bin ich zw. 10 und 18 Uhr im Buero.... privat werde ich da sicher kaum zum surfen kommen, verboten ist es üblicherweise ja auch..., bleibt das Wochenende. Also für mich ist die Regelung doof..



Ich darf surfen auch privat im Büro


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Glückwunsch



den spoiler evtl anschauen^^



> privat werde ich da sicher kaum zum surfen kommen, verboten ist es üblicherweise ja auch



keine 2min zeit?

in der pause evtl?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:
			
		

> den spoiler evtl anschauen^^
> 
> keine 2min zeit?
> 
> in der pause evtl?



Den spoiler sehe ich nich mit dem Handy... Aber trozdem hgw. Zu was auch immer.


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja, man müsste schauen, ob es mit der App geht.
Hab nächste Woche 10-18, hock im Büro und alles was mit games zu tun hat ist gesperrt!

Danke!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

vtunnel.com ftw @ Scorpio78


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mit der App geht es nicht, aber mit dem Handy sollte es gehen auf der regulären Seite.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Falk schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeiten sind zufällig gewählt.


Warum dann gerade eine Zeitspanne, in der viele nicht teilnehmen können?
Ich geh um 6 aus dem Haus und bin meistens erst zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr wieder zuhause.



Falk schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es dann die nächste Chance.


Schön wärs.


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

du brauchst doch nur PCGH aufzurufen, dich einloggen, auf das jeweilige kästchenzu klicken und dich wieder ausloggen. das dauert nich mal 10 sekunden und danach kannste ja den verlauf löschen...


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> vtunnel.com ftw @ Scorpio78


 
Also ich weiss nicht wie das bei dir in der IT-ist, aber im Bankwesen achtet man recht gut auf den Traffic.
Keine Lust mir hinterher nen neuen Job zu suchen,...


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Warum dann gerade eine Zeitspanne, in der viele nicht teilnehmen können?
> Ich geh um 6 aus dem Haus und bin meistens erst zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr wieder zuhause.



wahrscheinlich darum dass nicht so viele mitmachen können^^

war jetzt nicht böse gemeint...

aber mal ehrlich, in der mittagapause kann man doch kurz da ran gehen oder?


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> du brauchst doch nur PCGH aufzurufen, dich einloggen, auf das jeweilige kästchenzu klicken und dich wieder ausloggen. das dauert nich mal 10 sekunden und danach kannste ja den verlauf löschen...


Es soll Leute geben, die während ihrer Arbeitszeit keinen internetfähigen PC zur Verfügung haben. Es gibt sogar Jobs, wo man überhaupt nicht mit einem PC arbeitet. 

Außerdem: warum soll man solche Umstände oder irgendwelche arbeitsrechtlichen Risiken in Kauf nehmen, wenn die Zeiten doch willkürlich festgelegt wurden?
Da hätte man doch genauso 04.00 bis 18.00 Uhr oder 10.00 bis 22.00 Uhr beispielsweise wählen können und hätte sich diese Verärgerung erspart.


----------



## Hidden (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Jobs, wo man überhaupt nicht mit einem PC arbeitet.


 
Echt 
Hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Was macht man denn da?


----------



## XXTREME (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der letzte Scheisss....bis 18 Uhr....WTF


----------



## mramnesie (1. Dezember 2011)

....also die App geht irgendwie nicht bei mir, vllt. morgen.... aber ich kann mir das im Job nicht leisten, zumal ich denke die Seite wird gesperrt sein..


----------



## winner961 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

also ganz ehrlich die Zeiten sind ein wenig bescheiden gewählt ich geh immer um sechs uhr morgens zur Schule um kmm erst um 18:30 wieder heim. Kann also nur am Wochenende teilnehmen , weilich die Aktion wirklich gut finde . Könnte man vlt die Zeiten ein wenig verändern so von 10-20 Uhr ?


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe das Problem mit dem Zeitraum an die zuständigen weiter gegeben, vielleicht lässt sich da noch etwas machen. Aber versprechen kann ich da nichts.


----------



## Hidden (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nö, nix mit der Zeit machen, dann sinken meine Chancen nur noch weiter


----------



## winner961 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hidden denk nicht immer nur das sich die Welt nur um dich dreht es gibt auch noch andere Menschen auf diesem riesigen Planten die auch gerne teilnehemen würden 

falk danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## McZonk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Der letzte Scheisss....bis 18 Uhr....WTF


 Entschuldigung, dass PCGH überhaupt ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet...


----------



## Airboume (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich find das nicht schlimm, dass das "nur" bis um 18°° geht.
Einerseits weiß man dann schon früher, dass man nichts gewonnen hat
und andererseits wie *Hidden *sagte, sind die Gewinnchancen höher 
Aber ich kann auch gut die Kehrseite verstehen.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist:
warum benutzen die, die nicht bis um 18°° @home sind, kein Handy?
URL einspeichern, 1mal klicken und fertig.
Freunde? Bekannte? Frau/Freundin? Könnten die nicht eben klicken?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



McZonk schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, dass PCGH überhaupt ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet...


 
Wie könnt Ihr nur? Schämt ihr euch nicht? XD


----------



## IronManHH (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

weiss man denn jetzt wer die 8 Karten gewonnen hat???


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Dezember 2011)

IronManHH schrieb:
			
		

> weiss man denn jetzt wer die 8 Karten gewonnen hat???



Haha you made my Day!!!! Hast es nich wirklich verstanden.


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dieses Gewinnspiel ist _*nur*_ für Schüler und Studenten geeignet.


----------



## IronManHH (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja ich werde es schaffen, jeden Tag mich für das Gewinnspiel anzumelden... und ich bin kein Schüler oder Student ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



IronManHH schrieb:


> weiss man denn jetzt wer die 8 Karten gewonnen hat???


 
Die 8 werden ingesamt verlost. Aber immer nur eine pro Tag


----------



## Rayken (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wenn du aufmerksam den Artikel gelesen hättest wüsstest du, die Gewinner werden nicht öffentlich bekannt gegeben.

Daher bekommst du fürs Lesen eine 6 und darfst dich wieder setzen

Aber was will man den von jemanden erwarten der sich nur fürs Gewinnspiel im Forum angemeldet hat xd
Mitglied seit 1.12.2011 sagt ja wohl alles...


----------



## NZHALKO (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Dieses Gewinnspiel ist _*nur*_ für Schüler und Studenten geeignet.


 
und für leute die zu faul sind zu arbeiten

Aber wie wird überhaupt ausgelost? Gibt es da einen Losungsbot für oder hat PCGH ein prog. selbst geschrieben?


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja das mit de urhzeit ist für die einen bldö für die anderen nicht - mir ist es egal aber so bleiben meine chancen höher!


----------



## Falk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> Aber wie wird überhaupt ausgelost? Gibt es da einen Losungsbot für oder hat PCGH ein prog. selbst geschrieben?



Naja, es wird per Zufall aus allen Teilnehmern des jeweiligen Tages verlost. Das ist nicht so kompliziert zu programmieren


----------



## Nimsiki (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tolle Aktion, vielen Dank dafür!
Ich habe heute leider auch nicht gewonnen, letztes Jahr übrigens auch nicht. 

Teilnehmerzahlen fände ich auch mal ganz interessant!
Wofür ich auch wäre, dass die Teilnahme an Voraussetzungen (Postings/Mitgliedsdauer) geknüpft ist. Leider sind viele Schmarotzer und Abgreifer unterwegs. Aus rechtlichen Gründen darf man erst ab 18 teilnehmen. Nun hat man hier schon den einen oder anderen aktiven und enttäuschten u18 jährigen gelesen, der meiner Meinung nach einen Gewinn eher verdient hätte, als jemand, der sich extra für das Gewinnspiel hier anmeldet, abgreift und danach wieder weg ist. Und die Leute, die durch das Gewinnspiel zum Anmelden motiviert werden, haben ja nun mehr Interesse an der Community und sind bestimmt voll damit einverstanden, wenn sie erst nächsten Jahr teilnehmen dürfen.


----------



## Killertofu (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja dabei sein is alles  wobei gewinnen tu ich eh nix, schwachsinn^^ brauch ich nicht ma zu fortuna beten oder sonsties, die hat mich glaube auf igno^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

^^

die wahrscheinlichkeit hier zu gewinnen ist schon gering aber ich mach mit - kann ja nichts verlieren eh nur gewinnen^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> kann ja nichts verlieren eh nur gewinnen^^



So seh ich das auch. Wär doch lustig wenn auf einmal ne Mail kommt :"Hey, Du hast bei der Adventsaktion einen tollen Gewinn gemacht." ... und man hat echt nicht mit gerechnet.

Muss ja nicht gleich ne GTX 580 sein. Ne kleinere Sache wär´ ja auch schon toll.

Macht doch Spass. Is ne nette Aktion , bei der man nur gewinnen kann ... und wenn nicht , ist es auch nicht schlimm.

Und irgendwie fühl´ich mich bei der Adventsaktion echt ein bißchen in Adventsstimmung .... nach dem Motto : Es gibt Geschenke zu verteilen.  Und von Tag zu Tag rückt Weihnachten näher.


Feini. Ich freu mich. 


Edit : Es is ja schon nach 0Uhr ! Gleich mal das nächste Türchen aufmachen. Hui ! Das sieht ja feini aus! *freu*


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Edit : Es is ja schon nach 0Uhr ! Gleich mal das nächste Türchen aufmachen. Hui ! Das sieht ja feini aus! *freu*



geht erst ab 10:00uhr^^

ich geb dir vollkommen recht


----------



## DjKaTa (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Edit : Es is ja schon nach 0Uhr ! Gleich mal das nächste Türchen aufmachen. Hui ! Das sieht ja feini aus! *freu*


 
Japp, da kommt man ins  

Würde mir reichen 
Meine HD5750 reicht vorne und hinten nicht mehr 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> geht erst ab 10:00uhr^^



Hab ja nur schonmal geschaut


----------



## Deniz Ok (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

haha ich hab eine hd 5770 ^^ aber mitmachen kann ich leider nicht höhstens am wochenende


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na toll, Kalender für Kinder, Schüler und Studenten:


> Eine Teilnahme ist jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr möglich


Zu der Zeit muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## Bennz (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ne 580er heute na wenn das nich was ist.


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

na da ist aber dann meldepflicht für den gewinner!

580!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So heute gewinn ich mal die 580er  Hab ich mir mal vorgenommen 

Hab mir auch vorgenommen mit 18 eine Frührente im Lotto zugewinnen, aber das hat nicht geklappt... deswegen muss es die 580er werden


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

aha noch so einer der den leichteren (fauleren) weg vorzieht


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mhh also dafür das es erst die Zweite Tür ist schaut es sehr lecker aus!

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Joa das wär der Hammer!!!


----------



## Grav3 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Funtkioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht... 
Wenn ich auf die Zahl vom Tag klicken, scrollt der nur hoch... 
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

es ist noch nicht 10


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So, auf vielfachen Wunsch hin geht der Adventskalender ab sofort von 10 bis 20 Uhr.


----------



## Krabbat (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wie sieht das mit der altersprüfung eingendlich aus?
wird man schon vorher aussortiert, wenn man kein geburtsdatum beim account angegeben hat, oder muss man erst im falle eines gewinnes namen, geburtsdatum, adresse usw. angeben?
denn diese daten habe ich für meinen account nicht angegeben und würde dies auch gerne weiterhin nicht tun


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hey da werden sich einige freuen das es jetzt bis 20 uhr möglich ist, teilzunehmen


----------



## legendan (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

eine GTX 580 wäre klasse, da könnte mein altes Eisen endlich in Rente !


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, auf vielfachen Wunsch hin geht der Adventskalender ab sofort von 10 bis 20 Uhr.


 Eine vernünftige Verbesserung


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So, a





> uf vielfachen Wunsch hin geht der Adventskalender ab sofort von 10 bis 20 Uhr.



und einige nicht da jetzt die gewinnchancen sinken^^

aber mir ist das egal!

aber so ne 580er wär schon ganz super!

achja, viel glück euchallen, hab grad teilgenommen^^


----------



## Da_Obst (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So, bin extra on gekommen 

Wünsch euch allen auch viel Glück


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*02. Dezember*

Verlosung: 10:00 - 20:00 Uhr


Nice PCGH, echt super  Gleiche Changcen für alle! 


Grüße und viel Glück an alle
EDDIE 

ps. GTX 580 währe super, aber was will man machen dabei sein ist alles!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

24x die Chance auf einen Gewinn!  Ich würd ja meinen Kaffee drauf verwetten, das ich 24x nix gewinne. Aber das wäre ja Pessi-Denken.  

Daher: 

Viel Glück @ all!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, auf vielfachen Wunsch hin geht der Adventskalender ab sofort von 10 bis 20 Uhr.


 
Mich hat´s zwar nicht betroffen, weil ich Schichtdienst hab, aber ich freu mich , dass jetzt noch mehr Leute die Chance haben. Nett ! 

Viel Glück und schöne Adventszeit !


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



<Painkiller> schrieb:


> Ich würd ja meinen Kaffee drauf verwetten, das ich 24x nix gewinne.


 
Du gewinnst an Erfahrung  ...das gewinne ich auch immer bei Verlosungen


----------



## MonGoLo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

epic... FALLS ich mal was jewinne... erfahrung +24. win... ^^'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Du gewinnst an Erfahrung  ...das gewinne ich auch immer bei Verlosungen



Woher kenn ich das nur?!  Naja, immerhin bringt mich der Kalender dazu, überhaupt in die Arbeit zu gehen. 
Motivation FTW!


----------



## Equilibrium (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die Karte wär ja ein echt genial verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## afrotobi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Daich gerade versuche mir n neuen Rechner zusammen zu schrauben wäre das echt ne feine Sache mit der 580 

GL @ all


----------



## dj*viper (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

heut ist ein schöner tag zum gewinnen 

good luck @ all 

achja, wenn ich ne GTX580 gewinne, werde ich meine hd5850 hier im forum verlosen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich Skill mal schnell alla Fallout3 mein Glück auf... XD
Also ich habe jetzt Geld über die Schulter geworfen... Schwarze Katzen vermieden, einem Kaminfeger die Hand geschüttelt (Nachtbar) wen das jetzt mal nicht ausreicht!


----------



## MonGoLo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@viper
haha genau wenn ich auch eine gewinne schmeiß ich meine olle 5850 dazu


----------



## Boffboff (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich wollte gern die 560ti haben, würde mir scho reichen. wenn ich nu die gtx580 gewinn wird mein vater dann sicher wollen dass ich was von den stromkosten abdrücke


----------



## Benne74 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Eine GTX 580...

Das wäre mal ein Volltreffer! Da hätte ich mind. die nächsten 1,5 Jahre ausgesorgt. *schwärm*


----------



## Psychodelity (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

gedrückt und hoffen


----------



## XeQfaN (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hat schon jemand gestern was gewonnen ?


----------



## _PeG_ (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so dann auf ein neues.. WEHE DAS WIRD WIEDER NICHTS 
viel erfolg (_für mich!!_) 



--> bitte nicht die klammer markieren


----------



## DF_zwo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Man man man...da macht jemand schon so ein Gewinnspiel, was ich auch wirklich gut finde, und wirklich in jedem zweiten Beitrag liest man nur pessimistisches und negatives...

"ich gewinne doch eh wieder nicht"
"letztes mal habe ich leider nichts gewonnen"
"man sollte regeln einführen (thema beitragszahl o.ä.)"

Wirklich nur rumgeheule weil ihr noch nichts gewonnen habt. Na und? Dann ist das eben so. Davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Und mit solchen Regeln Leute auszuschließen, nur damit IHR bessere chancen habt ist einfach nur egoistisch und nicht der Sinn eines Gewinnspiels. Kommt mal klar...es ist nur ein SPIEL.


----------



## NanoSoldier (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Man man man...da macht jemand schon so ein Gewinnspiel, was ich auch wirklich gut finde, und wirklich in jedem zweiten Beitrag liest man nur pessimistisches und negatives...
> 
> "ich gewinne doch eh wieder nicht"
> "letztes mal habe ich leider nichts gewonnen"
> ...


 
Es ist eine GTX 580, kein Spiel


----------



## Pumpi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei 440€ hören die spielchen auf 

Ich würde sie zeitweilig einbauen, immer dann wenns nicht so viel Vram braucht, also meistens 

So in ein bis zwei Jahren würde sie dann mit meiner verrenteten Sandy einen office PC formen


----------



## Boffboff (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Bei 440€ hören die spielchen auf
> 
> Ich würde sie zeitweilig einbauen, immer dann wenns nicht so viel Vram braucht, also meistens
> 
> So in ein bis zwei Jahren würde sie dann mit meiner verrenteten Sandy einen office PC formen



ich denke mal ich kann mit der karte mehr anfangen als du xD außer du verkaufst sie.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Würde ich sie gewinnen kann sich schonmal jemand mit ner KFA GTX 580 Anarchy bei mir zum tauschen melden


----------



## kuer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ziemlich coole Aktion von PCGH  Danke dafür und viel Glück an alle


----------



## Allwisser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wat muss ich tun, um hier was abzustauben?

hoffe hier nen sinnlostext zu hinterlassen ist ausreichend.

also her damit!!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Zu faul um zu gewinnen...

Geh nochmal zum Startpost und da auf den Link und lies dir alles gaaaaaanz in ruhe durch..


----------



## Boffboff (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Zu faul um zu gewinnen...
> 
> Geh nochmal zum Startpost und da auf den Link und lies dir alles gaaaaaanz in ruhe durch..



ich würd eher sagen: wer es nicht hinbekommt an dem gewinnspiel teilzunehmen hat die preise nicht verdient


----------



## montecuma (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mal großes Lob zur Umsetztung. So geschmeidig läuft das sonst nirgenwo ab (nur ein Klick und done ). Und die Preise sind vermutlich auch die besten im gesamten Internet, die man in einem solchen Adventskalender gewinnen kann. Echt prima


----------



## Rayken (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Boffboff schrieb:


> ich würd eher sagen: wer es nicht hinbekommt an dem gewinnspiel teilzunehmen hat die preise nicht verdient


 
Sehe ich genauso eine Grundvoraussetzung sollte ja schon gegeben sein... das richtige Lesen wie das Gewinnspiel funktioniert^^ 

Es steht ja alles im Artikel, etliche Posts gabs dazu auch schon mit Antworten warum einige anscheinend diese und die Anleitung nicht richtig lesen können ist mir schleierhaft...

vielleicht haben wir deshalb in der PISA Studie so schlecht abgeschnitten... oder die Leute sind einfach zu Faul, dann haben Sie zu recht nix verdient...


----------



## Mystik (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rayken schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso eine Grundvoraussetzung sollte ja schon gegeben sein... das richtige Lesen wie das Gewinnspiel funktioniert^^
> 
> Es steht ja alles im Artikel, etliche Posts gabs dazu auch schon mit Antworten warum einige anscheinend diese und die Anleitung nicht richtig lesen können ist mir schleierhaft...
> 
> vielleicht haben wir deshalb in der PISA Studie so schlecht abgeschnitten... oder die Leute sind einfach zu Faul, dann haben Sie zu recht nix verdient...


 
wohl wahr.... 


aber btw. ich hab's heut auch wieder versucht


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe.

Wenn das stimmen würde könnte ich, rückblickend, einen Harem aufmachen.

Dies ist (leider) nicht der Fall.

Bleiben noch 23 Enttäuschungen.

Was hilft dagegen: Davon ausgehen das man nichts gewinnt. So ist man nie Enttäuscht. Und darüber freuen das wenigstens die Möglichkeit besteht etwas zu gewinnen.

Super Action.


----------



## Grav3 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

gut.. gestern konnte ich nicht teilnehmen... heute hat es funktioniert.. rafiniertes System habt ihr da entwickelt 5/5 Sternen


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hab ja erst das G930 Headset gewonnen. Damit dürfte mein Glück für die nächsten 20 Jahre aufgebraucht sein. 

Mitgemacht wird aber dennoch.


----------



## flinx1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie heißt es so schön: "Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen..."


----------



## ViP94 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hoi
Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

geklickt und eine weitere hoffnung auf einen gewinn 
heut ist ja noch besser als gestern :o


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe.
> 
> Wenn das stimmen würde könnte ich, rückblickend, einen Harem aufmachen.



Das stimmt auch nicht, das Sprichwort heißt richtig: Pech im Spiel, Glück an der Theke


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hab ja erst das G930 Headset gewonnen. Damit dürfte mein Glück für die nächsten 20 Jahre aufgebraucht sein.
> 
> Mitgemacht wird aber dennoch.


 
Wenn du doch gewinnen solltest, darfst du den Gewinn gerne an mich übermitteln, damit dein Glück nicht für 40 Jahre aufgebraucht ist


----------



## Allwisser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wenn etwas nicht sofort eindeutig erkennbar ist, dann ist es einfach falsch gemacht.

fertig.

ich wälz mich doch nicht durch x absätze um zu wissen wie es geht.

auf der startseite ein großer unübersehbarer gewinnspielbutton FERTIG.

hier ploppt doch sonst xmal werbung und riesenanzeigen vor meinem auge auf
aber für ein gewinnspiel kriegt man es nicht hin...

oh man...lummerland....


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Allwisser schrieb:


> wenn etwas nicht sofort eindeutig erkennbar ist, dann ist es einfach falsch gemacht.
> 
> fertig.
> 
> ich wälz mich doch nicht durch x absätze um zu wissen wie es geht.[...]


LOL
Das kann ich mal garnicht nachvollziehen!
Wer hat denn keinen Webeblocker aufm PC?
bzw. Wer hat keine Moglichkeit sich einen zu besorgen?
Das ganze sind 2-3 absätze und das ganze ist alles superkurz geschrieben.
Selbst wenn man das nicht durchließt kann man, wenn man nach unten scrollt und die augen aufmacht, auch teilnehmen....


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Man sieht es auf der Startseite, sorry aber wer kein bisschen EInsatz zeigt hat auch nichts verdient.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Allwisser schrieb:


> wenn etwas nicht sofort eindeutig erkennbar ist, dann ist es einfach falsch gemacht.
> 
> fertig.
> 
> ...



@ Mod 

Wiso dürfen solche Leute am Gewinspiel teilnehmen? 

@ Allwisser 

egal was, nim weniger davon! 
3 Mausklicks fehlen dir zu deinem Glück. Und den Weg dahin sage ich dirch sicher nicht 
und ich hoffe auch kein anderer.
So Menschen wie du haben es nicht verdint hier mitspielen zu dürfen!


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Alleswisser = Nüxwisser? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## montecuma (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich muss sagen diese ganzen Beschwerden bzw. Fragen wie man denn teilnehmen kann verwirren mich etwas...
hab ich was übersehen? Muss man die Lösung auf ein bisher ungelöstes mathematisches Problem irgend wohin mailen o.Ä.?
Oder sind die ganzen Leute die es nicht packen teilzunehmen 'zu doof', um eingeloggt zu sein und dann auf das Fenster des jeweiligen Tages und dann auf Teilnehmen zu klicken?


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

1. Werbung finanziert diese Seite.
2. Sie ist KOSTENLOS.
3. Wer nicht in der Lage ist die Seite eine Minute anzusehen..
4. Wer die Suchfunktion nicht nutzt....


@Allwisser

Dein Komment ist schon fast beleidigend.
PCGH setzt sich hin, investiert viel Arbeit das dies läuft UND besorgt SUPER Preise.
Alles was man braucht ist ein Account und 3 Klicks.

Und jetzt beschwerst du dich das es dir nicht sofort auf dem Platintablett serviert wird?
Mit Leuchtender, blinkender Umrandung?
Mit Soundhinweis?

Dabei gibt es mehr sehens-/lesens-wertes auf PCGH als dieses Gewinnspiel. Schön ist es trotzdem. Auch wenn ich nichts gewinnen sollte. Es ist eine Nettigkeit, eine Aufmerksamkeit, ein GESCHENK.

Vielleicht sollten einfach ale die registriert sind automatisch teilnehmen?
Auch die die nie/nicht mehr on gehen?

@ all Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso das Gewinnspiel für manche zu kompliziert ist. Man bekommt etwas geschenkt. Und dafür nicht mal nen Finger krum machen können und die Augen über Text schweifen lassen wollen?

Irgendwie habe ich Angst vor der nächsten PISA Studie. Und um meine Rente. Und meine Altersversorgung. Allgemein um die Zukunft dieses Landes.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



montecuma schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen diese ganzen Beschwerden bzw. Fragen wie man denn teilnehmen kann verwirren mich etwas...
> hab ich was übersehen? Muss man die Lösung auf ein bisher ungelöstes mathematisches Problem irgend wohin mailen o.Ä.?
> Oder sind die ganzen Leute die es nicht packen teilzunehmen 'zu doof', um eingeloggt zu sein und dann auf das Fenster des jeweiligen Tages und dann auf Teilnehmen zu klicken?



ACH so geht das!!! 
[Ironie Off]

Jetzt hast du es ja doch verraten wie es geht...


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So heute ist es soweit und ich Krall mir die 580 und fahre dank
PCGH mal gut gelaunt zur Nachtschicht

ne im ernst @ all

DIE IS MEIN


----------



## Blutengel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich mach sie Dir streitig


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wie denn, wenn ich die schon reserviert habe


----------



## Fatalii (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das glaub ich nicht Jack  

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, warum hier so viele unnütze Fragen gestellt werden.
Wer Lesen kann ich klar im Vorteil und Lesen bildet.

MfG


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nix da, dieses jahr bin ich mal dran! 
wenn schon keine graka, dann wenisgtens n lutscher oder sowas  ich will bloß einmal was gewinnen


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> nix da, dieses jahr bin ich mal dran!
> wenn schon keine graka, dann wenisgtens n lutscher oder sowas  ich will bloß einmal was gewinnen



Da ich die 580 heute ja gewinne mach ich dir ein gutes angebot meiner 10 Tage alten 570 zum trost


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Da ich die 580 heute ja gewinne mach ich die ein gutes angebot meiner 10 Tage alten 570 zum trost



Du siehst das falsch, ich bekomm die GTX 580 und geb dir meine 570


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich nehm wohl die 570er


----------



## doenertier84 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich glaube ich würde lieber meine 570 behalten und die 580 verticken..bringt neu & originalverpackt viel mehr Geld ein...der Leistungsunterschied ist soo riesig auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



doenertier84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich würde lieber meine 570 behalten und die 580 verticken..bringt neu & originalverpackt viel mehr Geld ein...der Leistungsunterschied ist soo riesig auch wieder nicht.


 

Dann schick sie doch mir glücklosen.



Ich glaube dies wir ein neuer Rekord für den größten Thread mit den meisten Antworten/Klicks/Besuchern.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



doenertier84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich würde lieber meine 570 behalten und die 580 verticken..bringt neu & originalverpackt viel mehr Geld ein...der Leistungsunterschied ist soo riesig auch wieder nicht.


 

Dah geht es doch nicht ums geld sonndern um den gewinn


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich würde es mir ganz einfach machen, die 580er in meinen Rechner bauen und die 570 nen User geben der ne schwache Karte hat

wenn man schon mal sowas Gewinnen sollte und schon ne starke Karte hat schwertzt sowas nicht mehr

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die 570 gibt doch ne Super Physx Karte ab neben der 580 als Main Karte


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

es tud mir ja leid für euch aber ich gewinne heute^^

ne spaß beiseite, wenn ich gewinnen sollte, ich wüsste nicht was ich machen soll^...


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bitte mir geben.

Tausche gegen Lindt-Schokolade.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> es tud mir ja leid für euch aber ich gewinne heute^^
> 
> ne spaß beiseite, wenn ich gewinnen sollte, ich wüsste nicht was ich machen soll^...



Erst mal schreien und dich dann hier auten


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich würd sie dem gewinner sogar GRATIS abnehmen!!!



> Erst mal schreien und dich dann hier auten



sry check ich nicht^^

was meinst du damit?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die 570 gibt doch ne Super Physx Karte ab neben der 580 als Main Karte


 
Dann bekommst du den Killerblick von jedem, der "nicht mal" eine 570 hat


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Dezember 2011)

mein lukü rechner aka 3. rechner hat noch keine graka darum bin ich dran =P scherz beiseite aber ich will auch mal was gewinnen beim modding wettbewerb welcher bei 3/4 nicht gut wurde wollten sie mich schon nicht also bitte jetzt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na du sollst schreien vor Glück und dich dann als Gewinner hier bekannt machen!
Das wir uns alle mit dir freuen können und dann sagst du uns wo du wohnst!
Damit wir uns noch mehr freuen können mit dir zusammen!
XD
(Spaß bitte nicht böse anehmen)


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich würd sie dem gewinner sogar GRATIS abnehmen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Um alle hier zu beruhigen würde ich hier "ich hab se " posten


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Dezember 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> Na du sollst schreien vor Glück und dich dann als Gewinner hier bekannt machen!
> Das wir uns alle mit dir freuen können und dann sagst du uns wo du wohnst!
> Damit wir uns noch mehr freuen können mit dir zusammen!
> XD
> (Spaß bitte nicht böse anehmen)



war das auf mich bezogen? falls ja meine rechner sind in einer glas vitrine mit alarmanlage  das würde sich wirklich fast lohnen ^^


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hm, noch 2 Stunden und 13 min, jetzt 14


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Meine Güte, nach dem vielen geheule und "was mache ich wenn...", "was tue ich damit ...", "ich gewinne eh nichts ..." möchte ich mich dem mal Anschließen 

- Ich gewinne eh nichts, bin ich gewohnt und geht mir dementsprechend dort vorbei wo nie die Sonne hin scheint.

- Was mache ich wenn ich gewinne? Weiter Atmen fürs erste mal und mich an der Luft und Liebe wie gehabt erfreuen.

- Was tue ich mit der Grafikkarte. Auspacken, anschauen, einpacken und zu den 8 AGP Grafikkarten in meiner Ausstellung stellen. Sie wäre meine erste PCIe Austell- Grafikkarte. Jeden Morgen nach dem aufstehen stehe ich vor der Grafikkarte und erfreue mich eine mehr in der Historie zu haben. 

Ide


----------



## djnoob (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Um alle hier zu beruhigen würde ich hier "ich hab se " posten


 ebenfalls.


----------



## KillerCroc (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wunderschöne Sache 

dann wünsche ich uns allen viel Glück


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

"*ich habe Sie*"

Ohh zu früh seid ihr trozdem alle beruhigt?


----------



## Leberwurst (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hatte sowieso schon länger vor mich anzumelden habs jetzt dann doch mal gemacht da ich eh jeden tag hier bin. Aber ich hab eine Frage ich hab jetzt schon beim gewinnspiel mitgemacht hab die altersbeschränkung überlesen bin aber nicht 18 darf ich fals ich doch was gewinnen sollte die Daten von meinem Vater angeben? Weil sonst erstell ich für meinen Vater einen Extra acc aber der wäre dann nur für den Advenzkalendar und würde sich danach nichtmehr blicken lassen. Deswegen frag ich.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Ich hatte sowieso schon länger vor mich anzumelden habs jetzt dann doch mal gemacht da ich eh jeden tag hier bin. Aber ich hab eine Frage ich hab jetzt schon beim gewinnspiel mitgemacht hab die altersbeschränkung überlesen bin aber nicht 18 darf ich fals ich doch was gewinnen sollte die Daten von meinem Vater angeben? Weil sonst erstell ich für meinen Vater einen Extra acc aber der wäre dann nur für den Advenzkalendar und würde sich danach nichtmehr blicken lassen. Deswegen frag ich.


 
Manchmal ist es im Leben besser einfach mal nichts zu sagen.
An deine IP hätte die Crew von PCGH sicher nicht lesen können das du keine 18Bist jetzt hast du es schwarz auf weiß hier stehen.
Du musst beim Adventskallender einfach nur auf das Türchen 2 klicken! Dann machst du mit und bist dabei...

Aber auch ein LOb andieser Stelle für deine Erlichkeit!

Rein rechtlich müsste dein Vater das andere Konto erstellen...


----------



## Leberwurst (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort ich bin nunmal ein ehrlicher mensch. Naja mich würde auch noch die meinung von nem Admin oder so interessieren die sollten es ja auf jeden fall wissen.


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

^^gestern war die aufregung 50 minuten vor schluss größer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Ich hatte sowieso schon länger vor mich anzumelden habs jetzt dann doch mal gemacht da ich eh jeden tag hier bin. Aber ich hab eine Frage ich hab jetzt schon beim gewinnspiel mitgemacht hab die altersbeschränkung überlesen bin aber nicht 18 darf ich fals ich doch was gewinnen sollte die Daten von meinem Vater angeben? Weil sonst erstell ich für meinen Vater einen Extra acc aber der wäre dann nur für den Advenzkalendar und würde sich danach nichtmehr blicken lassen. Deswegen frag ich.


 
Solange Dein Vater alles Weitere übernimmt (Im Falle eines Gewinns also Adresse usw. übernimmt), geht das.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Dein Vater alles Weitere übernimmt (Im Falle eines Gewinns also Adresse usw. übernimmt), geht das.



Mach dir keine sorge ich gewinne so oder so.


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

xD stimmt nicht...
rat mal, wer das gerade schon abgeklärt hat


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> ^^gestern war die aufregung 50 minuten vor schluss größer


 Tja jetzt geht es ja auch noch ca 2,40Std.


----------



## Thunder1978 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gewonnen hab ich noch nie was, mache zwar mit mal sehen


----------



## riotmilch (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gute Idee, vllt hab ich ja Glück *hoff*


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Thunder1978 schrieb:


> Gewonnen hab ich noch nie was, mache zwar mit mal sehen


 
Ich habe das auch lange Zeit gedacht und letztens, siehe da!, habe ich tatsächlich in einem Preisausschreiben was gewonnen: Aqua Doodle® | ministeps® | Große Marken | Shop | Ravensburger.de Doll, ne?


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Tja jetzt geht es ja auch noch ca 2,40Std.


stimmt ja 
ups, fail


----------



## Floppy90 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich bin erfreut, dass PCGH die Teilnahmezeit von 18 auf 20 Uhr verlängert hat – gestern habe ich es einfach vergessen, rechtzeitig das Türchen zu öffnen.


----------



## Shooter (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Floppy90 schrieb:


> Ich bin erfreut, dass PCGH die Teilnahmezeit von 18 auf 20 Uhr verlängert hat – gestern habe ich es einfach vergessen, rechtzeitig das Türchen zu öffnen.


 
Ich nicht, jetzt bin ich umsonst Online gekommen


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2011)

Floppy90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin erfreut, dass PCGH die Teilnahmezeit von 18 auf 20 Uhr verlängert hat  gestern habe ich es einfach vergessen, rechtzeitig das Türchen zu öffnen.



Ne echt jetzt wollte gerade Email checken


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

dito 
ich meinte ja auch schonwieder, dass das ganze um 18°° fertisch ist (man scrolle nach oben )


----------



## Hidden (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Thunder1978 schrieb:


> Gewonnen hab ich noch nie was, mache zwar mit mal sehen


Ich auch nicht, darum Maximiere ich dieses Jahr meine Gewinnchancen.
Ich mache bei ca. 10 Adventskalender-Gewinnspielen mit, irgendwann muss ich ja mal was gewinnen


----------



## Someguy123 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Habe auch tatsächlich mal was im ersten Anlauf bei CHIP gewonnen. Allerdings nur ne Laptop Tasche und ich hab nicht mal ein Laptop  Naja die ging auf ebay 

So ne GTX580 wär ja mal echt NICE


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hmmm, verlängert auf 20h?
Sauber!


----------



## Shantyboost (2. Dezember 2011)

Ist mit sofort die heutige Verlosung gement oder die nächste? Geht die heute schon bis 20 uhr?


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> Ist mit sofort die heutige Verlosung gement oder die nächste? Geht die heute schon bis 20 uhr?


 
Also Thilo schrieb sofort, also ab heute!


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

steht auch auf der main seite


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> steht auch auf der main seite


 
Unter anderem!


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

^^
nur noch 1std und 10 minuten bis ich ne E-mail bekomme :o


----------



## Thunder1978 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, darum Maximiere ich dieses Jahr meine Gewinnchancen.
> Ich mache bei ca. 10 Adventskalender-Gewinnspielen mit, irgendwann muss ich ja mal was gewinnen



 dafür hab ich nicht wirklich Zeit Arbeiten arbeiten arbeiten


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Thunder1978 schrieb:


> dafür hab ich nicht wirklich Zeit Arbeiten arbeiten arbeiten


 
Jaap, auch einer mit dem leidigen Los.
Aber von nix, kommt nix


----------



## Leberwurst (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> ^^
> nur noch 1std und 10 minuten bis ich ne E-mail bekomme :o


 Ich glaube da hast du dich vertan weil ich ne email bekommen werde


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*


wir teilen uns die


----------



## Hidden (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> wir teilen uns die


 Ich stelle meine Stichsäge zur Verfügung 

(Würd nen geiles Youtube-Video werden: GTX580 Cut in two pieces ^^ (auf die Kommentare wär ich gespannt))


----------



## joel3214 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ah 
18.10 bekomme ich ne Mail von euch wollte schon Tanzen da ist es nur der Newslater


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Ich stelle meine Stichsäge zur Verfügung
> 
> (Würd nen geiles Youtube-Video werden: GTX580 Cut in two pieces ^^ (auf die Kommentare wär ich gespannt))


 ich nehm aber die platine und die Leberwurst bekommt den kühler 
wenn du auchnoch eine schöne kamera hast xDD


----------



## montecuma (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> ^^
> nur noch 1std und 10 minuten bis ich ne E-mail bekomme :o


 
"Sie haben heute leider nichts gewonnen."


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



montecuma schrieb:


> "Sie haben heute leider nichts gewonnen."


nix da 
ich hab ein teil von einer gtx580 gewonnen
"sie müssen den gewinn leider mit einem weiteren mitglied teilen" -.-


----------



## Leberwurst (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also gegen teilen hab ich ja nix aber über die aufteilung müssen wir nochmal reden also ich würd eher sagen das du den kühler bekommst oder wir teilen schön die platine in der mitte dann kann keiner mehr was damit anfangen.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich benötige 2 RAM Chips  Dann kann ich meine Karte zur 470 wandeln ... damit wäre ich auch schon zufrieden^^


----------



## Pal_Calimero (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> ich benötige 2 RAM Chips


 
Dann nimm ich die ganzen Schrauben


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich nehm dann die Packungsbeilage dann hab ich wenigstens was zum lesen 
Während ihr am umlöten seid


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Also gegen teilen hab ich ja nix aber über die aufteilung müssen wir nochmal reden also ich würd eher sagen das du den kühler bekommst oder wir teilen schön die platine in der mitte dann kann keiner mehr was damit anfangen.



aber dann können wir auch gleich den kühler mitteilen
20:00 Uhr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simlog (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Dann nimm ich die ganzen Schrauben


 
Nehm die Aufkleber vom Kühler un mach au meiner normalen 470 ne DCII .

Wer hat eig. die 1. gewonnen ?


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich warte


----------



## winner961 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch schneller pcgh wir warten alle auf die Email


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

 noch hab ich keine

@all - viel staub im postkasten


----------



## Hidden (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wo bleibt denn meine Mail?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ob ich schonmal in den Postkasten gucken soll draußen ist es ja noch nicht so kalt kann man also auch mit T-Shirt raus gehen wo ist denn nur der Schlüssel


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich warte immmer noch


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

1 Minute noch


----------



## winner961 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich will jetzt die E-Mail bekommen


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Fertig

Schade nichts


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hmm, irgendwie funktioniert das net, hab garkeine Mail bekommen


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ne, und schonwieder nichts^^
also auf die nächsten 22 tage


----------



## winner961 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat sie bekommen ?


----------



## Simlog (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vllt. ist die Mail auch schon längst raus ? 

Edit: OMG HAB SIE !! nicht


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Warum wird das nicht öffentlich gemacht wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Passt zwar nicht aber zur aktuellen Situation wäre auch das ein Gewinn: ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

Western Digital Caviar Black SATA III 1TB (WD1002FAEX) interne SATA-Festplatte: Festplatte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Bitte verbreiten. Einige wollten sich neue Platten kaufen (Grund: neuer PC) und haben aufgrund der Preise keine kaufen können.

Ich kann mir demnächst dann meinen bauen.

@ Mods: Bitte nicht löschen. Ihr wisst ja wie es in Thailand aussieht. Und bis Ende nächsten Jahres solle sich die Lage nicht entspannen...


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Weil es niemanden etwas angeht wer was bekommt!

Außerdem hatten wir die selbe Frage schon gestern!


----------



## Hidden (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Warum wird das nicht öffentlich gemacht wer gewonnen hat?


 
Weil dann alle Sturmposten würden warum die 1 oder 0 Post User immer gewinnen und sich nie wieder blicken lassen ^^


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

haha  ich habe gerade windows mail geöffnet da stand 1 Posteingang ich BITTE BITTE  und was ist es? eine E-Mail von amazone


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Weil dann alle Sturmposten würden warum die 1 oder 0 Post User immer gewinnen und sich nie wieder blicken lassen ^^



Ist was dran, aber ändern kann es eh keiner mehr und man sollte froh sein das es noch solche Gewinnspiele gibt. Mal schaun ob es beim nächsten andere Regeln gibt

mfg


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil es niemanden etwas angeht wer was bekommt!
> 
> Außerdem hatten wir die selbe Frage schon gestern!


 
SRY, bitte schlag mich nicht Bruder bitte


----------



## Hidden (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wobei ich nichts dagegen hätte, wenn sich mal jemand meldet, dann kann ich mit dem F5 in meinem Postfach aufhören ^^


----------



## Alex0309 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja , das wird wohl allen so gehen , jetzt 24 ehm nur noch 23 Tage lang. Bin aber auch dafür das man so mindestens 2 Monate oder so dabei seien sollte. Ich weiß wurde hier ja schon  diskutiert.
sehr gute Aktion und bin gespannt , vielleicht ein nettes Mainboard dabei und dann wieder hoffen .


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@Hidden ich muss dich enttäuchen, du musst weiter F5 drücken ich hab sie nicht


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich währe mit allem zu frieden  Hauptsache einmal gewonnen  und ein Paket von PCGH


----------



## Hidden (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So ich geb das F5'en auf. Sollte ich zufällig dochnoch verspätet ne Mail erhalten erfahrt ihr es morgen ^^


----------



## Alex0309 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hmm , habe auch noch keine Mail , weiß einer wie lange das  dauert , ich glaub nicht das es so schnell  geht oder doch ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Hmm , habe auch noch keine Mail , weiß einer wie lange das  dauert , ich glaub nicht das es so schnell  geht oder doch ?


 
Gute Frage wie schnell das geht...


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Hmm , habe auch noch keine Mail , weiß einer wie lange das  dauert , ich glaub nicht das es so schnell  geht oder doch ?


 
mhhh eine Mail geht einmal um die Welt, also kann es sein das wir die mail in weniger als 80 Tagen bekommen. 
Ich muss über die dumme antwort auch lachen


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

xDD
was für ein dummer gedanke


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schade auch bei mir nichts...es geht einfach bei der bekanntgabe der gewinner darum das man weiß das das Volk auch wirklich gewinnen kann denn wenn man überhaupt nichts erfährt hat man immer so das gefühl das das immer alles im sande verläuft und sowiso alles nichts bringt. Stichwort Rubbellose, wo 100% nieten dabei sein können...

Glaub ich zwar nicht aber ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich die nun bereits 2 betreffenden Lucker nicht mal melden können? Datenschutz? Ist doch blödsinn denn hier sind keine persöhnlichen Daten hinterlegt und wer sein Sys postet macht das auf eigene verantwortung...


----------



## Simlog (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Denk das geht ganz pünktlich . Und wir können uns alle das F5 drücken sparen .


----------



## Alex0309 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ohh, haha , ja  ich meinte aber nicht die Mail das ist mir klar , das es schnell geht ich dachte eher an die Verlosung , wird aber wohl auch schnell gehen .
Ja ,als ich wusste was ihr meintet habe ich auch gelacht


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Kann das PCGH Team überhaupt eine E-MAIL schreiben?


----------



## Alex0309 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Och komm jetzt hör auf , bin genug ausgelacht worden


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ach Leutz, macht euch doch ned Bekloppt 

Auf jeder anderen Seite werden die Gewinner mit Nickname genannt, nur hier nicht.
Da kann sich jetzt jeder selber seinen Teil über die Echtheit dieses GEWINNSPIELS denken


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was ist eigendlich wenn die Mail beim gewinner nicht ankommt, weil die E-Mail adresse z.B. rasiertepussy@hotmail.de lautet?


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Da will wohl jemand ne Antwort provozieren

@PC GAMER: Dann bringt die Redaktion den Preis persönlich vorbei


----------



## fla2h0r (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

dann hätte er mal ne richtige mail angeben sollen


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand ne Antwort provozieren
> 
> @PC GAMER: Dann bringt die Redaktion den Preis persönlich vorbei


 
 HAHAHA   meine E-Mail adresse ist anders zumglück


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wiso sollte jemand mit einer nicht gültigen e-mail adresse mitmachen? da kann er doch schonmal nur verlieren. möglicherweise wird das dann über PN geregelt...


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NCphalon schrieb:


> @PC GAMER: Dann bringt die Redaktion den Preis persönlich vorbei


 
Aber nur wen die E-Mail adresse so lautet


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich wenn die Mail beim gewinner nicht ankommt, weil die E-Mail adresse z.B. rasiertepussy@hotmail.de lautet?



Woher kennst du meine Email


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> schade auch bei mir nichts...es geht einfach bei der bekanntgabe der gewinner darum das man weiß das das Volk auch wirklich gewinnen kann denn wenn man überhaupt nichts erfährt hat man immer so das gefühl das das immer alles im sande verläuft und sowiso alles nichts bringt. Stichwort Rubbellose, wo 100% nieten dabei sein können...
> 
> Glaub ich zwar nicht aber ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich die nun bereits 2 betreffenden Lucker nicht mal melden können? Datenschutz? Ist doch blödsinn denn hier sind keine persöhnlichen Daten hinterlegt und wer sein Sys postet macht das auf eigene verantwortung...


 
Recht hast du schon, irgendwie... Wenn kein Gewinner genannt wird, dann hat das immer nen bitteren Beigeschmackt, da viele ja sofort an Schiebung denken.

Aber andereseits gibt es auch genug Leute, die nicht verlieren können, und dann nicht nur öffentlich flamen, sondern sich dan direkt an den Gewinner halten...


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Will den keiner ne Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1 TB für 89,90€ ? 

Alle zu gei* auf das Gewinnspiel?

Kostet in freier Wildbahn nur 150€.


Ich habe jedenfalls noch gar nichts gewonnen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tja Mail im Kasten aber, dann der Schock es war nur Werbung!

HGW an den Gewinner, wer auch immer es sei! Hoffe nicht so ein user der Anmeldedatum 1.12.2011 bei seinem Konto stehen hat!


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die schreiben dann sowas wie 





			
				 Schlechter Verlierer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Drecksau erwische die das gewonnen hat fahr ich hin un klaus (Klaus:"Ja?" Schlechter Verlierer:"Nicht du!") ihr!


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Will den keiner ne Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1 TB für 89,90€ ?
> 
> Alle zu gei* auf das Gewinnspiel?
> 
> Kostet in freier Wildbahn nur 150€.


 
Was willste den damit?
Dann würde ich mir lieber ne Externe 2TB von CnMemory für 89€. In denen in ne Samsung F4 verbaut,...


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Will den keiner ne Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1 TB für 89,90€ ?
> 
> Alle zu gei* auf das Gewinnspiel?
> 
> ...



bei meinem Praktikumsbertrieb kostet eine 1TB 109 Euro...     Einer Festplatte brauche ich nicht aber Trotzdem DANKE


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Tja Mail im Kasten aber, dann der Schock es war nur Werbung!
> 
> HGW an den Gewinner, wer auch immer es sei! Hoffe nicht so ein user der Anmeldedatum 1.12.2011 bei seinem Konto stehen hat!



Kannst ja mit machen, mit etwas Glück ändert sich dann auch was

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ewinnspielteilnahme-bei-pcgh.html#post3698454


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Tja Mail im Kasten aber, dann der Schock es war nur Werbung!
> 
> HGW an den Gewinner, wer auch immer es sei! Hoffe nicht so ein user der Anmeldedatum 1.12.2011 bei seinem Konto stehen hat!


 
Ne nicht 1.12., vermutlich 2.12.


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die Anzahl der Neuzugänge bei/nach Bekanntgabe des Gewinnspiels wäre interessant. Zum Vergleich die durchschnittliche Zuwachsrate (tägliche).


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für ein Trostpreis für alle     Das wird Teuer liebes PCGH Team


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei ausgebauten externen Platten verliert man ja die Garantie.

109€? Ich glaube da wirst du über den Tisch gezogen. Ein Mit-auszubildender hat bei uns eine für 36€ erhalten. Leider weiß ich nicht welche....

CN-Memory... Da ist meist jeder Hersteller vertreten. Mein alter Herr hat auch mal so eine gekauft. War auch eine Samsung (intern).


Freue mich auf die nächste Chance zu gewinnen. Selbst wenn es ein Kaugummi von ASUS ist. ROG-Edition.


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein Trostpreis für alle     Das wird Teuer liebes PCGH Team


 
aber nur für Leute die von 2008 an dabei sind


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> aber nur für Leute die von 2008 an dabei sind


 
Also alle die 2007 zu spät vom Adventskalender gehört haben um sich dann rechtzeitig für 2088 anzumelden?


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Bei ausgebauten externen Platten verliert man ja die Garantie.
> 
> 109€? Ich glaube da wirst du über den Tisch gezogen. Ein Mit-auszubildender hat bei uns eine für 36€ erhalten. Leider weiß ich nicht welche....
> 
> ...


1.ich kaufe keine platte
2.wir reden von internen platten
3.mit garantie


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> aber nur für Leute die von 2008 an dabei sind


 
Hey, dann bekomme ich ja nichts


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> aber nur für Leute die von 2008 an dabei sind


 
Ja von 2008, aber vom 22.09.


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ne von 2011


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Was willste den damit?
> Dann würde ich mir lieber ne Externe 2TB von CnMemory für 89€. In denen in ne Samsung F4 verbaut,...


 
Er schon.

PC GAMER, wenn du keine Platten kaufst, worauf speicherst du dann deine Daten?


REIFEN

Schon vollständig auf SSD umgestiegen?

HÄhhÄ! Doppelpost!


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Er schon.
> 
> PC GAMER, wenn du keine Platten kaufst, worauf speicherst du dann deine Daten?
> 
> ...


Signatur beachten!!!     ich kaufe momentan keine platten/// Ist der satz so OK für dich


----------



## NZHALKO (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja bei mir wirds auch langsam knapp mim speicher. aber ssd ist mir noch nie geheuer gewesen. erstmal warten bis die preise wieder normal sind. Oder von einer gratis PCGH-SSD überzeugen lassen


----------



## Cube (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Verarschen: Verlosung 10.00 Uhr???

Manche Leute müssen auch Arbeiten!!!!!!


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> naja bei mir wirds auch langsam knapp mim speicher. aber ssd ist mir noch nie geheuer gewesen. erstmal warten bis die preise wieder normal sind. Oder von einer gratis PCGH-SSD überzeugen lassen


 
Habe ich etwas verpasst?



Cube schrieb:


> Verarschen: Verlosung 10.00 Uhr???
> 
> Manche Leute müssen auch Arbeiten!!!!!!


 
PCGH ist was für Arbeitslose   NEIN, du musst ja nicht beim start dabei sein oder?


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Cube schrieb:


> Verarschen: Verlosung 10.00 Uhr???
> 
> Manche Leute müssen auch Arbeiten!!!!!!


 
Wie kommste denn jetzt da drauf?
Teilnahme ist zwischen 10 bis 18h!


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schade...

auch keine mail bekommen - genau wie gestern ich glaub die haben da ein internes problem^^

an denjenigen der gewonnen hat - glückwunsch!


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn jetzt da drauf?
> Teilnahme ist zwischen 10 bis 18h!


verbesserung: zwischen 10 und 20°°


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jo, euch noch viel spaß muss morgen früh raus zur Polizei wegen: Ich wurde am 1.12.2011 von der Polizei angehalten wegen zu schnelles und aggressives fahren mit dem Mountainbike  10 Euro Strafe


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> verbesserung: zwischen 10 und 20°°


 
Stimmt, da war was,... 
Hatte mich gestern ein wenig aufgeregt wegen dem Teilnahmeschluss bis 18h.

Als ich das heute gelesen hatte, was Thilo geschrieben hatte, mit den 20h, da hatte ich mich gefreut.
Obwohl ich jetzt vom Handy aus mitmache 
Das zeigt mal wieder das schlechte Erinnerungen länger im Gedächtnis bleiben,...

Edit:



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Jo, euch noch viel spaß muss morgen früh raus  zur Polizei wegen: Ich wurde am 1.12.2011 von der Polizei angehalten  wegen zu schnelles und aggressives fahren mit dem Mountainbike   10 Euro Strafe



Ja, in Essen kann man auch nur "aggressiv" fahren!
Komme nicht aus Essen, arbeite aber da, da bin ich auch immer gleich "aggressiv", zu Fuss, wenn ich die Stadtgrenze überschreite!


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was muss man machen um Teil zu nehmen!?


----------



## Forfex (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was muss man machen um Teil zu nehmen!?


 

Zuerst mal Lesen können.


----------



## McZonk (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich darf hier das erste Mal zu Zucht und Ordnung aufrufen - Nein, im Ernst: Wir sind hier im Kommentarthread zu einem Gewinnspiel und nicht in einem Laberthread über Gott und die Welt, bzw. Strafzettel. Sämtliche Offtopic-Postings habe ich daher ausgeblendet. 

Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit erledigt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich darf hier das erste Mal zu Zucht und Ordnung aufrufen - Nein, im Ernst: Wir sind hier im Kommentarthread zu einem Gewinnspiel und nicht in einem Laberthread über Gott und die Welt, bzw. Strafzettel. Sämtliche Offtopic-Postings habe ich daher ausgeblendet.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit erledigt.


 
Joah, hast schon recht damit. Ist ein "wenig" ausgeartet.

Du weisst aber nicht zufällig, ob sich die Ziehung des Gewinners mit der Änderung des teilnahmeschlusses, auch nur um 2 Stunden nach hinten geschoben hat?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Forfex schrieb:


> Zuerst mal Lesen können.


 
Wenn du es mal selbst könntest, wüsstest du das es auf wunsch der Community um 2 Stunden aufgestockt wurde. Jetzt von 10-20 Uhr


----------



## Research (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich darf hier das erste Mal zu Zucht und Ordnung aufrufen - Nein, im Ernst: Wir sind hier im Kommentarthread zu einem Gewinnspiel und nicht in einem Laberthread über Gott und die Welt, bzw. Strafzettel. Sämtliche Offtopic-Postings habe ich daher ausgeblendet.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit erledigt.


 

Naja.

Was soll hier schon großartig passieren?
Alle haben ihren Spaß.

Recht hast du, (ich fand es trotzdem übertrieben)
aber irgendwie besser als gefluche nicht teilnehmen zu können, weil man:

nicht lesen kann/will,
falsche Zeit,
die Teilnahme nicht findet....

Edit: Irgendwie müssen wir ja Quantenslipstream (Quanti aka Spamboot) einholen.


Immer noch nichts.


Auf ein neues und viel Glück.


----------



## McZonk (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Du weisst aber nicht zufällig, ob sich die Ziehung des Gewinners mit der Änderung des teilnahmeschlusses, auch nur um 2 Stunden nach hintern geschoben hat?


 Die Praktis die für die Auslosung zuständig sind, arbeiten glaube ich eh 24/7. Nein, Spass beiseite: Die Ziehung sollte sich ebenfalls um 2 Stunden verschoben haben - wer also jetzt keine Mail im Posteingang hat, hat auch nichts gewonnen. Ganz bittere, aber einfache Kiste . 

Genaueres kann dir da aber Falk sagen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



McZonk schrieb:


> Die Praktis die für die Auslosung zuständig sind, arbeiten glaube ich eh 24/7. Nein, Spass beiseite: Die Ziehung sollte sich ebenfalls um 2 Stunden verschoben haben - wer also jetzt keine Mail im Posteingang hat, hat auch nichts gewonnen. Ganz bittere, aber einfache Kiste .
> 
> Genaueres kann dir da aber Falk sagen.


 
Danke, mein Zeigefinger ist schon ganz Wund vom F5 drücken.
Dann kann ich jetzt doch noch den Aufmerksamkeitsaufforderungen meiner Freundin nachkommen! 

Morgen ab 10h heisst es dann wieder: Neues Spiel, neues Glück!


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

 tolle sache vielleicht gewinnt man ja mal was ! drückt mir die daumen


----------



## Punsher (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sacht mal ... ich hab heute und gestern teilgenommen, das Türchen von gestern kann ich anklicken und es kommt "Schade, an diesem Kalender-Tag haben Sie leider nicht gewonnen.", aber das von heute (2tes) kann ich nicht anklicken. Passiert einfach nix


----------



## NZHALKO (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wohoo heute ist die ssd dran!


----------



## Radget (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@Punsher

könnte daran liegen, dass die Aktion täglich nur von 10 - 20 Uhr ist


----------



## DjKaTa (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich glaub PCGH hat meine Email Addy verschlampt, wieder keine Mail in meinem Postfach gehabt 

Sind ja noch paar Tage, vlt. klappt das an den anderen 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Dezember 2011)

Manche wollen es aber auch nicht verstehen. Wer bis jetzt keine E-Mail erhalten hat, wird auch für dieses Darum keine mehr erhalten. Der Tag ist gelaufen und eine neue Runde steht an.


----------



## Forfex (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wenn du es mal selbst könntest, wüsstest du das es auf wunsch der Community um 2 Stunden aufgestockt wurde. Jetzt von 10-20 Uhr



Versteh jetzt Dein Post nicht. Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Frage, wie man daran teilnehmen kann und nicht auf die Zeitspanne.


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

indem du im zeitraum von 10:00-20:00 uhr draufklickst und somit mitmachst! : 

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Undtot (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

15 Foren-Accounts = 15-fache Gewinnchance?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Undtot schrieb:


> 15 Foren-Accounts = 15-fache Gewinnchance?



Wenigstens ausreichend lange Sperre oder Bann um den den anderen Mitstreitern die Chance zu erhöhen


----------



## NZHALKO (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

PCGH ist doch nicht dumm sonst würden das ja tausende machen. Genauso wie mit diesen Bots die immer neue Accounts erstellen wenn du gebannt wirst wegen Spam oder so, da weiß PCGH sich auch zu wehren...


----------



## opustr (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Glück ist Glück!
Wielleicht klappt dieses Jahr


----------



## Undtot (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das die Leute hinter PCGH dumm sind habe ich nicht behauptet. Nur steht es in den Teilnahmebedingungen nicht drin, das soetwas verboten ist. 
Ich habe nur einen Account, bin also fair - aber ich bin sicher dass nicht jeder hier so fair ist.

Mich würde interessieren wie das rausgefunden wird. IP ist klar - gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen gehören auch die Forenregeln und die verbieten schon mehr als einen Account  .


----------



## Undtot (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ah okay 
Gerade wenn es etwas "gratis gibt" werden manche Leute sehr erfinderisch. Daher die etwas provokannte Nachfrage. 
Kenne das aus eigenen (wenn auch nicht in dem Umfang) Gewinnspielen die ich für meine damalige WoW-Gilde bzw. deren Servercommunity veranstalltet habe.


----------



## McZonk (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und nochmals letztmalig die Erinnerung: Dieser Thread wird ebenfalls nach Forenregeln moderiert. Zweiwortpostings bzw. die Strafzetteldiskussion habe ich daher letztmalig umsonst ausgeblendet. Haltet Euch doch bitte daran, dass derartige Spam-/Offtopicpostings hier nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Grunert (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

"Mach Xtreme Technology DS Turbo Series 120 GB SSD im Wert von 40 €"

Wo gibt es die für 40 €


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

löl, will ich auch mal Wissen, kauf ich sofort 100 St.


----------



## Leberwurst (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dort steht im wert von 169 € also hast du dich wohl verlesen aber für 40€ würd ich mir wohl sofort ein paar kaufen.

Edit: Oh auch gerade gesehen die is ja schon billig wo bekommt man die denn^^


----------



## NZHALKO (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja bei den bildern steht 169 aber im kalernder steht 40..


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ihr missversteht das, Straßenpreis für die Normale ist 169€ hier könnt ihr eine kaputte Retourware gewinnen die ist halt nur 40 wert 


*das ist ein scherz*


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

, nene nur das Leere Gehäuse gibbet


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

haha das mit den 40 € hat mich ja auch gerade ein bisschen gewundert 


liebe pcgh schickt mir doch bitte 3 stück von den ssd´s zu je 40 € nach hause und bitte auf rechnung


----------



## Cube (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> verbesserung: zwischen 10 und 20°°


 
Seht ihr hab ich doch gesagt das da nur bis 10.00 Uhr geschrieben war


----------



## Hood (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht ist die SSD schon gebraucht und deswegen nur so wenig wert.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

neuer tag, neues glück 

mit der gtx 580 ist es ja leider nix geworden 

good luck @ all


----------



## Hidden (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die SSD hätte ich gerne, dann kann ich mir das Geld sparen, da ich mir nach Weihnachten eh eine holen wollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tag 3 und ein erneuter Versuch Fortuna zu überreden. 
Gegen eine SSD hätte ich nix, kaufen würde ich erst eine mit 256GB für ca max. 150 Taler


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tag 3 und ein erneuter Versuch Fortuna zu überreden.
> Gegen eine SSD hätte ich nix, kaufen würde ich erst eine mit 256GB für ca max. 150 Taler



OT: Ja das wäre nen guter Preis! 

BTT: Also die SSD wäre nen super Weihnachtsgeschenkt! Direkt mitgemacht, kann ich mich vielleicht ja vor dem Kauf drücken


----------



## montecuma (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wo kann ich eine Mach Xtreme Technology DS Turbo Series 120 GB SSD für 40€ kaufen? Würde gerne schon so 100 Stück dann nehmen^^* 

*(hoppla... so ist das eben wenn man nur die letzten 4-5 postings liest^^)


----------



## Airboume (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und wieder geklickt und teilgenommen.
die ssd wäre auch was schönes, so wie alles andere auch


----------



## fla2h0r (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

oja nen schöner Turbo für den pc^^^^


----------



## Cube (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte auch mal was Gewinnen^^

Wo kann ich sehen wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## Royce (3. Dezember 2011)

Nur der Gewinner kriegt ne Mail.


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Cube schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal was Gewinnen^^
> 
> Wo kann ich sehen wer gewonnen hat?


 
Gewinner werden nich bekannt gegeben.
Die müssten sich also selber melden, ist aber bisher noch nicht geschehen!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schade das sich kein Gewinner meldet... 
Ich wünsch euch allen viel Glück!


----------



## 5t0ne (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wem wunderst, glaub kaum das sich irgendwelche Chinafarmer, die sich hundertfach hier angemeldet haben, zu Wort melden. Bleibt also weiterhin nur das Prinzip, 24 mal "Nur gucken, nicht anfassen"


----------



## Heretic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hab ich mich verlesen oder stand bei dem Anmeldefeld für heute das die SSD nen Wert von 40 Euro hat  ?

mfg Heretic


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich hoffe ich gewinne einmal^^

aber euch auch viel glück!


----------



## iP Man (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

was gab es gestern zu gewinnen? 

der kalender zeigt es mir nicht an, habs gestern verpasst : /


----------



## Hidden (3. Dezember 2011)

iP Man schrieb:
			
		

> was gab es gestern zu gewinnen?



Eine der 580er
(und nein, der gewinner hat sich nicht gemeldet)


----------



## Verminaard (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ne GTX580.
Oder auch nicht.
Bis sich einer der Gewinner mal meldet


----------



## Airboume (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja, ist irgendwie doof, dass sich keiner meldet 
ich mein, alle die hier schreiben würden auch schreiben, dass man sie hat,
aber so ist das irgendwie komisch 
PS: ich wollt noch irgendwas schreiben, aber habs schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Oder es waren genau die User die nach dem Gewinnspiel wieder verschwinden 

Mal schaun ob sich einer der 24 Gewinner meldet oder ob nichts kommt, viel Glück an alle für heute

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vllt will der jenige aber erst am 24igsten damit angeben was er alle gewonnen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht ist sie aber auch schon abgeraucht und jetzt wird gestritten, wer Ersatz besorgen muss.


----------



## worst1vs1player (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

verdammt, hätte ich gestern nur teilgenommen  ne gtx580 wäre schon ne nette sache


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich bin gespannt wer heute hier absahnt^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt wer heute hier absahnt^^



Meldet sich doch eh keiner der gewonnen hat


----------



## Royce (3. Dezember 2011)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wenn dann meld ich mich  
Nach fast 7 Jahren will ich wenigstens einmal etwas hier gewinnen


----------



## jaded (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nach fast 7 jahren? was war da?


----------



## NanoSoldier (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das Glück ist eine Hure (Arthur Spooner)


----------



## klink (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Heretic schrieb:


> hab ich mich verlesen oder stand bei dem Anmeldefeld für heute das die SSD nen Wert von 40 Euro hat  ?
> 
> mfg Heretic


 

Stand wirklich 40€.


----------



## Sushimann (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

20:01 ich komm On :S


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jup stand wirklich...

dachte mir auch was soll das denn^^


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> nach fast 7 jahren? was war da?


Mein erster login


----------



## klink (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Da mache ich mir die Mühe und erstelle mir 1000 weitere Accounts und gewinne trotzdem nichts.  
Hat einer geguckt wie viele Accounts vor dem Adventskalender spiel gab? Dann könnten wir sehen wie viele neue hinzugekommen sind.


----------



## Gast1324 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wenn ich nicht gewinn, erstell ich jetzt 1000 fake accs, dann ist die chance größer zu gewinnen


----------



## ForceOne (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wie kann man denn jetzt eigentlich an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen??


----------



## Pumpi (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das Gewinnspiel ist auf den 1. bis 24. Januar verschoben worden


----------



## dersteini74 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Lach ja ne is klar im januar brauch die preise keiner mehr dann lagen sie schon unter dem baum.


----------



## Nimsiki (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich finde es auch etwas schade und ärgerlich, dass es hier keinen Grund zur Freude gibt. Meine damit, dass hier niemand von den Aktiven gewinnt und sich alle mit ihm freuen können.


----------



## dersteini74 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

na wer sagt den das neue nicht aktiv bleiben????


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jedem steht ein gewinn zu oder nicht?

ist bei lotto doch genau so.

willst du jetzt einen neuem lotto spielen verbieten nur weil er gerade neu anfängt und du schon 10 jahre spielst oder was?


----------



## winner961 (3. Dezember 2011)

Antifanboy du verstehst mich falsch ich bin nur nicht begeistert darüber wenn sich Leute hier anmelden , gewinnen und man sieh nie mehr hier sieht . Deshalb wäre ich für die gleichen Regeln wie im Marktplatz für die Gewinnspiele !


----------



## Re4dt (3. Dezember 2011)

Leute darf ich euch was mitteilen? 
Das hier ist nur ein GEWINNSPIEL! 
Natürlich will jeder gewinnen, ich z.B auch.
Seit doch alle froh, dass PCGH so etwas überhaupt veranstaltet!!
Natürlich wird es viele neue User geben die sich nur anmelden um Teilnehmen zu können aber das ist Überall so!
Also lange Rede kurze Sinn. Schlagt euch nicht die Köpfe ein....


----------



## dersteini74 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Antifan genau so finde ich es auch und winner tut gleich so als wenn neue verbrecher sind


----------



## Leberwurst (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich kann das irgendwie verstehen nur finde ich die Art wie es uns mitgeteilt wird irgendwie falsch es würde auch etwas freundlicher gehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Aber schon komisch das sich kein Gewinner meldet, bei anderen Gewinnspielen sah die Sache anders aus.

Naja sag mal Glückwunsch an den Sieger von heute

mfg


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und wieso verallgemeinerst du das?


----------



## Nimsiki (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> jedem steht ein gewinn zu oder nicht?
> 
> ist bei lotto doch genau so.
> 
> willst du jetzt einen neuem lotto spielen verbieten nur weil er gerade neu anfängt und du schon 10 jahre spielst oder was?



Beim Lotto ist der eigene Einsatz das Geld, welches man zum Mitspielen bezahlt, hier sollte der Einsatz die Aktivität der User in der Community sein, da das Gewinnspiel kostenlos ist.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Beim Lotto ist der eigene Einsatz das Geld, welches man zum Mitspielen bezahlt, hier sollte der Einsatz die Aktivität der User in der Community sein, da das Gewinnspiel kostenlos ist.


 
Was für Aktivität. Jeder kann Teilnehmen, auch leute mit 0 Beiträgen. Total Sinnvoll


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

find ich auch so...


----------



## Nimsiki (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Was für Aktivität. Jeder kann Teilnehmen, auch leute mit 0 Beiträgen. Total Sinnvoll


Deshalb finde ich, dass es eine bestimmte Zugsangsvoraussetzungen geben sollte. 
Z.B. "mind. angemeldet seit" oder "mind. xxx Beiträge". Meine Meinung eben. 

"Neulingen", die sich hier nur wegen des Gewinnspiels angemeldet haben, würde ich nun trotzdem nicht verbal unfair gegenüber treten...


----------



## Shinchyko (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich, dass es eine bestimmte Zugsangsvoraussetzungen geben sollte.
> Z.B. "mind. angemeldet seit" oder "mind. xxx Beiträge". Meine Meinung eben.
> 
> "Neulingen", die sich hier nur wegen des Gewinnspiels angemeldet haben, würde ich nun trotzdem nicht verbal unfair gegenüber treten...



Sehe ich genauso. Ich mein. *Wir sind schließlich die PCGH Community die das Heft immer oder zumindest regelmässig kaufen und uns gegenseitig unterstützen!* Und nicht die Menschen die nur eben schnell was gewinnen wollen und sich ansonsten garnicht für uns interresieren


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Aber dann machts doch nicht genug Werbung, denkt doch mal nach


----------



## alm0st (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mensch.... schon 2 geile Geschenke sind raus und ich hatte noch kein Glück 

Ps.:

Das Leben ist hart...  *mimimimimi*


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schon 3


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Irgendwie interessiert mich keiner der Artikel, die gewonnen werden können.


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessiert mich keiner der Artikel, die gewonnen werden können.


 
Musst ja nicht mitmachen!

Jetzt steht es schon 0:3 für mich,... :-/

Aber Glückwunsch an den glückliche Gewinner!


----------



## Pal_Calimero (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich bin nicht mal traurig, das ich nicht gewonnen habe. Mich macht es traurig, das PCGH nicht da einlenkt. Wir sind die Community. Wir halten das Forum am leben. Und anstatt die Leute zubelohnen die schon lange hier sind und unzuzählige Beiträge verfasst haben, macht man allein gleich leicht.(ich würde mich sogar selber ausschließen mit meinem mickrigen Beiträgen) 

Herzlich willkommen Menschen da draußen, viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel, falls du was gewonnen hast braucht du auch nie wieder hierher zukommen. Und PS: Gewinner werden nicht verraten, vllt. geht der Gewinn an die Mitarbeiter^^.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessiert mich keiner der Artikel, die gewonnen werden können.


 
Stimmt, kein einziges AMD Produkt dabei. Sauerrei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Stimmt, kein einziges AMD Produkt dabei. Sauerrei!


 
Ja, echt komisch, Asus ist als Partner dabei, liefert aber nur Nvidia Karten, schon komisch.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich denke ich sage nicht zu viel wenn ich erwähne dass auch intern bei dem ein oder anderen schon zu hören war dass man in Zukunft lieber eine kleine Abgrenzung vornehmen würde. Nun ist das Gewinnspiel aber nun mal angelaufen und Teilnehmer nachträglich aus zu schließen ist weder rechtlich noch moralisch in Ordnung.

Davon abgesehen muss man auch akzeptieren dass hier nicht aus Spaß an der Freude etwas verlost wird. Natürlich geht es auch(bzw. hauptsächlich) um den Werbeeffekt und der ist natürlich nicht so groß wenn man die gesuchten neuen Leser überhaupt nicht mitmachen lässt.

Ich kann euch auch nur bitten das zu akzeptieren und die Streitereien in die Richtung bei zu legen. Geändert wird diese Jahr bestimmt nichts mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, echt komisch, Asus ist als Partner dabei, liefert aber nur Nvidia Karten, schon komisch.


 
Wäre es EVGA gewesen hätte ich es ja noch durchgehen lassen, aber so muss ich das scharf kritisieren, das ihr mir nur Nvidia Karten schenken wollt!


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wäre es EVGA gewesen hätte ich es ja noch durchgehen lassen, aber so muss ich das scharf kritisieren, das ihr mir nur Nvidia Karten schenken wollt!


 
Naja, die Preise kommen von ASUS.
Denke nicht, das PCGH was gross melden konnte.
Schliesslich stellt ASUS die Preis und die kostet es nix.

Allerdings hätte ich mich tatsächlich gefreut, wenn da ne 6970 dabei gewesen wäre,...


----------



## melz (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

[FONT=&quot]Die Aktion finde ich eine tolle Idee![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ein großes Lob auch an die spendablen Sponsoren, und natürlich an das pcgh-Team für diese geile Aktion![/FONT]


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Genau. Asus sollte sich schämen das sie nur 5x GTX 580 zur Verfügung stellen udn nicht noch 5x 6970.


----------



## Pumpi (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Auch wenn ich schon "alles hab", dennoch hätte ich mich sehr über jeden Artikel gefreut.

PhysX beschleuniger sind für jeden zu gebrauchen, wenn auch nur sehr zeitweilig, und ne schnelle SSD kann man sogar brauchen um seine medium flotte SSD zum Datengrab zu machen


----------



## Glühbirne (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Genau. Asus sollte sich schämen das sie nur 5x GTX 580 zur Verfügung stellen udn nicht noch 5x 6970.


Muss man sich eigentlich über alles beschweren?
Was Asus hier *kostenlos* zur Verfügung stellt, können sie ja wohl noch selber bestimmen...


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Genau. Asus sollte sich schämen das sie nur 5x GTX 580 zur Verfügung stellen udn nicht noch 5x 6970.


 
Jupp!
Man kann ja, wenn man die 580 gewinnt, die verkaufen und sich dann was von AMD zulegen! Also wer mag 

Bin aber schon gespannt, was gleich entblättert wird.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ironie: kein böhmisches Dorf sondern ein Stilmittel


----------



## Firestriker (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich weiß garnicht was GoldenMic sich aufregt. 

Gewonnen ist Gewonnen und einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man bekannlich nicht ins Maul. 

Wir können froh sein das PCGH sowas jedes Jahr und das nicht nur zu Weihnachten auf die Beine stellt. 

In diesem Sinne, Go On PCGH-Team !!!


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ironie: kein böhmisches Dorf sondern ein Stilmittel


 
Eben


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wo ist dann die Asus Mars 2?


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist dann die Asus Mars 2?


 
Jetzt mal nicht gleich übertreiben! 
Aber nen Knaller wäre es gewesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Von Asus gibts ja nicht nur Grafikkarten. Mainboards sind leider nicht dabei, ebenso wenig Soundkarten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heute gibts die nächste 560


----------



## Cat_Wiesel (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Jupp!
> Man kann ja, wenn man die 580 gewinnt, die verkaufen und sich dann was von AMD zulegen! Also wer mag
> 
> Bin aber schon gespannt, was gleich entblättert wird.


 

Aber auch mit nichts zufrieden sein....


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Cat_Wiesel schrieb:


> Aber auch mit nichts zufrieden sein....


 
Ist ja nur ein Vorschlag für diejenigen, die lieber ne AMD-Karte hätten.

Und wann sind schon alle mal zufrieden?


----------



## Hidden (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wieder scheint es so, als ob einer der minder-aktiven gewonnen hat, und sich nie mehr meldet.

Aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt: Ich muss meine SSD doch selbst bezahlen, gewinnen kann ich sie ja nichtmehr.


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Und wieder scheint es so, als ob einer der minder-aktiven gewonnen hat, und sich nie mehr meldet.
> 
> Aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt: Ich muss meine SSD doch selbst bezahlen, gewinnen kann ich sie ja nichtmehr.


 
Ja, war ja nur einmal dabei!
Werde jetzt am Montag eine holen, aber von Corsair. Wird ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Dennisth (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Und wieder scheint es so, als ob einer der minder-aktiven gewonnen hat, und sich nie mehr meldet.



Tja es muss sich ja lohnen 1000 Accounts + E-Mails zu machen 

Ich wette, dass sich von den 24 "Gewinnern" vielleicht ein einziger hier meldet.


@"Topic":

Liebes PCGH-Team,
danke für das Gewinnspiel. Nur mal so als Info: Werden die Gewinne denn auch schön verpackt?


----------



## 3mbryoyo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hab ich heute einfach vergessen mitzumachen ... oh mann wie sich hier das maul zerissen wird wegen einer gewinnspielaktion... hättet ihr lieber mal bei der NOBLORROS verlosung mitgemacht...reelle chance für jeden und keiner muss sinnlos weinen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gewinnspiel ist Gewinnspiel, ist doch egal ob es für Mitglieder oder für alle ist. Glück hat man oder nicht, es läßt sich nicht erzwingen oder kaufen. Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## phoenix255 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hallo Pal_Calimero,

ich möchte jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen. Ich lese schon Lange die PCGH und kaufe Sie mir immer wieder wenn Themen dabei sind die mich ansprechen. Online schau ich auch jeden Tag ob es genügend News gibt doch lebt die Community von dem Verkauf der Zeitung und nicht von den Beiträgen hier im Forum. Ich schließe mich selbst mit ein und habe mich jetzt zum ersten mal hier angemeldet um einfach an dem Gewinnspiel mit zu machen. Doch die aussage das ein "Null Post Member" nie mehr kommen würde ich falsch sehen... aber was solls ich bin Baujahr 82 und habe schon immer die Hefte gekauft damit ich was zum Lesen habe anstatt nur die Ganzen Beiträge online zu sehen mich Interessieren die News und Benchmarks und das Bietet "PCGH" also bitte nicht alle in topf werfen...


greetz phoenix255


----------



## Pumpi (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel ist Gewinnspiel, ist doch egal ob es für Mitglieder oder für alle ist. Glück hat man oder nicht, es läßt sich nicht erzwingen oder kaufen. Der Weg ist das Ziel


 
Ganz genau !

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist das Doc "Bak" zu oberflächlig ist, dann nehme man ihn halt nicht zu ernst, alles andere ist homoversibel.


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

gestern schon wieder keine mail erhalten

naja die 560 heute würd mich auch reichen!

meldet sich eig überhaupt mal jemand der was gewonnen hat oder was haben die zu verbergen? Ich schätze die meisten sind doch aktiv dabei und wollen doch auch ein bisschen angeben! Wo bleibt ihr, Gewinner?


----------



## Communicator (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen muss man auch akzeptieren dass hier nicht aus Spaß an der Freude etwas verlost wird. Natürlich geht es auch(bzw. hauptsächlich) um den Werbeeffekt und der ist natürlich nicht so groß wenn man die gesuchten neuen Leser überhaupt nicht mitmachen lässt.



Siehste, da kommt wieder der "Klick=€-Effekt" dazu.
Kein User hat bisher gepostet, dass er gewonnen hat. Gut, waren bisher erst 3 Gewinne. Aber es hätte jemand, spätestens nach der 580er gesagt, er hätte sie. Hauptsache das Werbung und Geld für PCGH reinkommt.
Glaskugel an: ES WIRD BIS ZUM 24. KEINER POSTEN, DER GEWONNEN HAT, WEIL.............
Macht es doch so, sagt uns wo wir klicken sollen, dann machen wir es. Alles zum Wohle von PCGH.
Lächerlich.


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich wette so redest du nicht mehr daher wenn du einer der glücklichen bist


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Diese ganzen Adventskalender-Gewinnspiele sind echt ein Segen (Wenn man schon keinen eigenen hat)


----------



## Communicator (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Stimmt ^^ !!

Ich würde aber auch schon nicht mehr so reden wenn Pcgh die Gewinner per Nicknamen öffentlich machen würde, bei diesem tollen werbebasierenden "Preisausschreiben".


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Abwarten. ICH werde mich auf jeden Fall melden falls ich Glück haben sollte und ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige hier


----------



## ser0_silence (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Communicator schrieb:


> Stimmt ^^ !!
> 
> Ich würde aber auch schon nicht mehr so reden wenn Pcgh die Gewinner per Nicknamen öffentlich machen würde, bei diesem tollen werbebasierenden "Preisausschreiben".


 
Falls es so ist, sollen sie doch Werbung damit machen... Ist doch ne nette Aktion. 
Was gäbe es denn für einen Grund, dass die die Gewinner veröffentlicht werden? Das ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Aber wenn du dann beruhigt bist, es wird sich bestimmt noch ein Gewinner in diesem Thread melden


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich kein einziger der 24 Lucker meldet...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Um mal einen PCGH/X Redakteur zu zitieren:


> Bei manchen Kommentaren klappt mir das Klappmesser in der Hose auf


 oder so ähnlich war die Aussage. So geht es mir hier mittlerweile auch. Und wenn ich lese von wem die ganzen Beschwerten kommen frage ich mich wo das Punktevergebegeile Modertationsteam hin ist die sich solche Chancen sonst nie entgehen lassen und immer einen Grund finden.


----------



## Bennz (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> ja ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich kein einziger der 24 Lucker meldet...


 
doch kann man, bei dieser mehr oder minder großen Hetzjagd auf die Gewinner.


----------



## winner961 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde es wirklich schade das sich hier keiner meldet . Wenigstens so fair könnten die Gewinner sein !!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*Ich würde mich mit Freude melden*, wenn ich was gewinnen sollte, um den ganzen Hass und die Verachtung zu ernten von den ("Erwachsenen") Leuten die nichts gewonnen haben nur alleine aus dem Grund damit sich hier welche noch MEHR aufregen können  UND um die Kommentare zu widerlegen das sich keiner Meldet und nur neue Mitglieder gewinnen. Was am Ende aber aus folgenden Gründen in meinem ersten Satz erwähnt eh wieder egal sein wird. 

Warum ich das mache? Weil ich mich gerne über ("Erwachsene") Menschen lustig mache die sich Grund- und Sinnlos über etwas banales Aufregen.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie viele Mitglieder hat denn PCGHX eigentlich ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wie viele Mitglieder hat denn PCGHX eigentlich ?


 Zähle mal nach - Benutzerliste


----------



## Gast1324 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

also wenn ich gewinne, verspreche ich euch dass ich mich melde 







Aber ich glaub irgendwie nicht drann


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@ Idefix Windhund

was regst du dich denn überhaupt auf und über wen eigendlich? Ich weiß nicht wovon du schreibst. Außerdem finde ich (Mitglied in insgesamt 18 Foren) das PCGH das netteste, hilfreichste und professionellste seiner art ist. Niemand wird Beleidigungen oder ähnliches schreiben wenn sich ein Gewinner vorstellt. Ist dir nicht in den letzten 70 Seiten aufgefallen das 90% aller Beiträge den Eindruck erwecken das sie sich über die 24 Changsen freuen und sich gegenseitig Glück wünschen?

Also alles paletti

EDIT: übrigens sind es momentan 72.842 benutzer...wobei wohl kaum alle mitmachen werden geschweigedenn aktive Midglieder sind.


----------



## LdW-TheHunter (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Zähle mal nach - Benutzerliste


 


es sind genau   71469  User im Forum angemeldet.... mal hoffen das die nicht alle mitspielen 
Euch allen auch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Off-Topic So viele Mitglieder und man hat doch iwie immer mit den gleichen Kontakt, 
da sieht man mal wie verzweigt die einzelnen Interessen hier sind


----------



## Braunbueffel (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> ...Ist dir nicht in den letzten 70 Seiten aufgefallen das 90% aller Beiträge den Eindruck erwecken das sie sich über die 24 Changsen freuen und sich gegenseitig Glück wünschen?...


 
Das auch aber mir ist auch aufgefallen das die meisten ein Hass auf die neu angemeldeten User haben, die vielleicht schon seit 5 Jahren ein PCGH Abo haben, aber scheinbar trotzdem nicht das recht haben sollten hier mit zu machen. Und ja Ich habe mich auch nur wegen des Gewinnspieles hier angemeldet und nein ich werde wohl auch nicht zu den Aktiven Usern in Zukunft zählen, weil ich einfach nicht nicht dafür gemacht bin und ich keine Lust habe, dass ich wegen irgend welcher kleinen Fehler gleich runtergemacht werde.

Also ich wünsche auf jedenfall jedem viel Glück, dass ihr gewinnt und falls ich gewinnen sollte, werde ich mich auf jedenfall auch melden


----------



## guidodungel (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wünsche allen die mitmachen viel Glück!

Vor allem aber mir

Fröhliche Weihnachten an PCGH und den Mitgliedern!


----------



## Leberwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bis gestern hab ich mir auch gedacht das ich mich melden sollte wenn ich was gewinne da ich ja nicht vorhab inaktiv zu werden. Aber nach dem Post gestern von irgendjemanden der mit sienem Ton doch etwas denebengegriffen hat bin ich am überlegen ob ich mich überhaupt melden soll fals ich was gewinne.


----------



## PC GAMER (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ein PCGH Kugelschreiber reicht mir   Aber die Grafikkarte währe auch nett


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Bis gestern hab ich mir auch gedacht das ich mich melden sollte wenn ich was gewinne da ich ja nicht vorhab inaktiv zu werden. Aber nach dem Post gestern von irgendjemanden der mit sienem Ton doch etwas denebengegriffen hat bin ich am überlegen ob ich mich überhaupt melden soll fals ich was gewinne.


 
wer denn? hab ich nichts von mitbekommen...gelöscht?


----------



## 5t0ne (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

na, wenn man sich Leberwurst (Mettwurst, Hartkäse, Brühwürfel, Broiler, Jägerschnitzel, Plockwurst ...)  nennt, ist man ja fast schon selber schuld. 

Das Adventsspiel wird total überbewertet, ich glaub einige denken echt, da spielen nur ein paar leutz mit und die Preise machen die Runde. 

Vielleicht sollte man wider die Postkarte nutzen, glaub kaum das jemand 1000 Postkarten abschickt, das würde sich bei den meisten Preisen bestimmt nicht lohnen. 

Am besten wäre aber ein Wettbewerb für die Community, wo die Gewinner Preise bekommen und nicht irgendein Anonymus, wo man dann an der Richtigkeit zweifelt.


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

also davon gibts doch genug! Mod- Volt- und Clockwettbewerbe, sowie screenshotwetbewerbe (crysis usw.)


----------



## 5t0ne (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja klar, das sind aber meist Wettbewerbe ohne Gewinne, eben "nur" für just for fun. Der Screenshotwetbewerb ist ja auch schon ne weile her


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so ich bin auch wieder mit von der partie!


----------



## Dennisth (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



LdW-TheHunter schrieb:


> es sind genau   71469  User im Forum angemeldet.... mal hoffen das die nicht alle mitspielen
> Euch allen auch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel


 
Mal nachzählen: 
10:09 Uhr = 71469 Mitglieder
13:18 Uhr = 71606 Mitglieder

Rechne.... hmm Macht allein in den ca. letzten 3 Stunden jede Minute ein (1) neues Mitglied.  (wir haben seit dem 01.12.2011 insgesamt 2981 neue Mitglieder laut Forum)

Naja ich hoffe auf mein Glück und unsere fähigen Redakteure, die ja auch beim Crysis 2 Bild-Gewinnspiel die "schwarzen" Schafe entdeckt haben.


----------



## X Broster (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das Gewinnspiel ist von der Aufmachung her super gemacht. Da macht man gerne mit.


----------



## mushroom900 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich zähle sehr wahrscheinlich auch zu den Usern, die darüber schimpfen/sich aufregen, dass ein riesen Zuwachs an Usern da ist, wegen dem Gewinnspiel. 
Es wurde schon von Einigen vorgeschlagen, das Gewinnspiel nur auf die Member einzuschränken, die "echte" Member sind, was meiner Meinung auch sinnvoll ist. Denn man kann öfters bei Hardware Herstellern auch Games gewinnen, nur wenn man eine bestimmte Gra-Ka oder CPU hat. Aber was derzeit hier abläuft ist pures Ausnutzen der Geschenkvergabe. 
Auch ich bin mit meinen knappen 100 Beiträgen nicht so sehr aktiv, seit meiner Anmeldung. Trotzdem mache ich da mit, weil ich sehe persönlich in den 100 Beiträgen schon eine gewisse Mitgliedschaft an, auch der Zeitraum, seit ich angemeldet bin. 
Aber was hat denn die PCGH davon, wenn sich Neulinge nur dafür anmelden und ohne einmal danke zu sagen, sich hier nie wieder blicken lassen? Ihr seid doch nicht die Tafel. Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr wird evtl. auf die Beitragszahl/Dauer der Mitgliedschaft geschaut.
Naja, genug der Meinung!
Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem allen, die die Preise abstauben (auch den Neulingen ), viel Spaß mit den Geschenken.


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Mal nachzählen:
> 10:09 Uhr = 71469 Mitglieder
> 13:18 Uhr = 71606 Mitglieder
> 
> ...


 

ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr die zahlen findet aber unter Forum: Statistiken steht:

Benutzer: 73.001 Aktive Benutzer: 12.513


----------



## VVeisserRabe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr die zahlen findet aber unter Forum: Statistiken steht:
> 
> Benutzer: 73.001 Aktive Benutzer: 12.513


 
ist ein neuer Benutzer kein aktiver Benutzer?
ab wann ist man kein aktiver Benutzer mehr?


----------



## 3uzz (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Aktive Benutzer zähl bestimmt, wenn man in einen bestimmten Zeitraum (Stunden,Tage, Monat...) hier angemeldet war. Neue Benutzer sollten dann auch Aktive Benutzer sein.

  Eine genaue Angabe, in welchen Zeiten gemessen wird, kann dir wohl nur ein PCGH Mitarbeiter mitteilen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich weis nicht wie es mit den Werbeeinblendungen hier im Forum aussieht, da ich alles was geht geblockt habe, aber vielleicht ist der Erlös von PCGH abhängig von der Benutzerzahl und da kommen natürlich 1000 Chinafarmeraccounts zum Adventskalender genau richtig. Das einer großen Organisation noch irgendwas an Fairnes an einem Gewinnspiel liegt glaubt doch hier nicht wirklich jemand. Da werden gesetzliche Bestimmungen mit ach und krach eingehalten, damit das ganze juristisch halbwegs wasserdicht ist und das wars.


----------



## ayvexd (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

fett fett fett!


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie es mit den Werbeeinblendungen hier im Forum aussieht, da ich alles was geht geblockt habe, aber vielleicht ist der Erlös von PCGH abhängig von der Benutzerzahl und da kommen natürlich 1000 Chinafarmeraccounts zum Adventskalender genau richtig. Das einer großen Organisation noch irgendwas an Fairnes an einem Gewinnspiel liegt glaubt doch hier nicht wirklich jemand. Da werden gesetzliche Bestimmungen mit ach und krach eingehalten, damit das ganze juristisch halbwegs wasserdicht ist und das wars.


 Ich glaube da hast du recht.
ich hab mal spaßigsalber den webeblocker deaktiviert, und die website ist total zugemüllt mit blinkenden schriften und jeder 2te klick öffnet eine popup, usw.
ich könnt damit nicht leben!


----------



## 5t0ne (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



ayvexd schrieb:


> fett fett fett!


 
jo übersetzt heist das beim ersten Kommentar - * abgreifen* 
Duden - (salopp) ohne Skrupel nehmen, sich bedenkenlos geben lassen


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



5t0ne schrieb:


> jo übersetzt heist das beim ersten Kommentar - * abgreifen*
> Duden - (salopp) ohne Skrupel nehmen, sich bedenkenlos geben lassen


 
Ach warum auch nicht, letztlich ist ja niemand gezwunden an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
Und wenn halt auf Sites nen Gewinnspiel läuft, bei dem man einfach nur  angemeldet sein muss und auf das richtige Bild zu klicken, und dann die  Site noch nebenher Kohle mit der Werbung macht, dann kommen halt auch  alle möglichen Leute ran.

Verübeln kann man es denen eigentlich nicht. Wenn es was abzugreifen gib, wofür man eigentlich nichts wirklich tun muss!

Deshalb,...

EDIT: Einfacher kann man halt nicht eventuell an neue Hardware kommen.


----------



## 5t0ne (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nartülich kann jeder mitmachen, finde ich Super, durch solche Aktionen bekommt die Community immer wider frisches Blut, auch wenn die Prozentzahl nur gering ist, von den späteren Dauergästen. 

Ging ja nur um den Kommentar, beim ersten post und das noch bei einen Gewinnspiel Beitrag


----------



## Hidden (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du recht.
> ich hab mal spaßigsalber den webeblocker deaktiviert, und die website ist total zugemüllt mit blinkenden schriften und jeder 2te klick öffnet eine popup, usw.
> ich könnt damit nicht leben!


 
Hält sich sogar noch vergleichsweise in Grenzen. Aber dennoch -> AdBlock wieder anschalten 

(Ich frage mich trotzdem grade, wie das Werbe-PopUp an meinem Modifizierten Pop-Up Regeln vorbeigekommen ist)


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

  bei mir nicht 

offtopic ehm kurz: pcgh war gerad offline? ist auch immernoch total langsam...  ich bin auch nicht der einzige


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ne bei mir genauso^^

dachte ich wär auch der einzige^^


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> offtopic ehm kurz: pcgh war gerad offline? ist auch immernoch total langsam...  ich bin auch nicht der einzige


 ist bei mir auch so gewesen.


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ist immernoch


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jetzt gehts wieder einigermaßen^^


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

joar^^
okay, lassen wir das jetzt mit dem offtopic, sonst kommt gleich wieder ein moderator xD


----------



## 5t0ne (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jo das liegt wohl an dem extremen Anmeldesturm, da hält ja nicht mal die Schuldenuhr mit bei der Anzahl der Neuanmeldungen in den letzten Stunden, wird ja auch genug Werbung für das Adventskalenderspiel gemacht.

Simple Anmeldung, nur ein One-Click für die tägliche Teilnahme und schon gibt es fette Preise zum abgreifen und das alles noch anonym, das zieht die leutz wie Licht die Motten an.


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jo, hab ich auch schon vermutet, wirklich schade, dass das so abläuft, aber das haben wir die letzten 75 seiten ja auch schon kritisiert


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

das es sooo publiziert wird nerv mich auch, man sieht es an der caseking seite auf facebook : die machen dort werbung für den kalender hier...

ich mein ok, jeder soll mitmachen können, aber ich dachte das bleibt eher ne interne sache hier und da wird keine werbung gemacht!
aber dem ist wohl doch nicht so!

mich würde es am ende interessieren wie viele "neue user" gewonnen haben und wie viele "aktive nutzer"...


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

^^jop
das wär mal ganz interessanter stoff
villeicht gibt pcgh ja mal nach


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hey die Seite geht bei mir garnicht mehr ! 
Probiere es seit etwa 17 Uhr, aber da tut sich garnichts mehr auf.
Entweder eine Fehlermeldung oder die Seite lädt und lädt und lädt.... echt schade, denn heute konnte ich nicht eher online kommen. 

Geht bei euch noch die Seite?


----------



## Leberwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und ich wette das du bald nichtmehr auf die seite kommst weil sie wieder nicht geht Die seite ist leider gerade sehr launisch mal geht sie mal nicht.


----------



## Dennisth (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> mich würde es am ende interessieren wie viele "neue user" gewonnen haben und wie viele "aktive nutzer"...


 
Nun wir haben 3069 Neue Nutzer seit dem 01.12.2011 die alle 0 Beiträge haben. Ich glaube das sagt alles oder? 

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn andere mal gewinnen, aber Leute die nichts aber auch garnichts für die Community tun und sich hier nur anmelden um abzustauben und die Sachen dann zu 99,999% auf Ebay verkaufen.... DAS ist einfach nur mist. Ich denke mal, dass ca. 24 von 24 Geschenken an die "neuen" gehen und wir hier nicht einen wiedersehen werden.

Sorry liebes PCGH, aber neue One-Click-Kunden zu bekommen auf kosten der richtigen Community ist nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*@Kamikaze-Kaki*

*hatte ich auch - nach öfterem F5 drücken will das dann aber *

ich hab irgendwie ein paar layout probleme in meinem post


----------



## robbe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Nun wir haben 3069 Neue Nutzer seit dem 01.12.2011 die alle 0 Beiträge haben. Ich glaube das sagt alles oder?
> 
> Ich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn andere mal gewinnen, aber Leute die nichts aber auch garnichts für die Community tun und sich hier nur anmelden um abzustauben und die Sachen dann zu 99,999% auf Ebay verkaufen.... DAS ist einfach nur mist. Ich denke mal, dass ca. 24 von 24 Geschenken an die "neuen" gehen und wir hier nicht einen wiedersehen werden.
> 
> Sorry liebes PCGH, aber neue One-Click-Kunden zu bekommen auf kosten der richtigen Community ist nicht der richtige Weg.


 

Sämtliche neue Benutzer seit dem 01.12.2011: 3179
Davon mit 0 Beiträgen: 3003

Und bei den 3003 Benutzern wissen wir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit was der einzige Grund der Anmeldung hier war.

Mal noch als Vergleich, Anmeldung im gesamten November: 1490.


Ich find das auch das allerletzte. Aber machen können wir nichts dagegen. Wir können nur hoffen das PCGH sich die ganze Sache mal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lässt, und nächtes Jahr die Teilnahmebedingungen verschärft. Ich denke da an den Marktplatz: Mindestens 90 Tage angemeldet und 100 Posts verfasst.


----------



## Hood (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also bei mir geht pcgameshardware.de (die Main) immer noch nicht. 

Aber das mit den Teilnehmern ist schon klar. Auch wenn es nicht ganz fair ist müssen die irgendwie ihr Geld verdienen.
Und für dieses Jahr wird sich eh nichts ändern.


----------



## Dennisth (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hood schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht pcgameshardware.de (die Main) immer noch nicht.



Es wird wohl gerade an der Seite gearbeitet.... Lässt vielleicht hoffen.



Hood schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Teilnehmern ist schon klar. Auch wenn es nicht ganz fair ist müssen die irgendwie ihr Geld verdienen.
> Und für dieses Jahr wird sich eh nichts ändern.


 
Ich hoffe ja noch, dass sich dieses Jahr was ändern wird. Einfach sagen: So ab heute (04.12.2011) gibts neue Teilnahmeregeln und fertig. Nur weil sich dann ein paar Leute aufregen, dass ihre 100 Accounts nicht teilnehmen dürfen wird das nicht gemacht?

@Topic:

Na hat schon einer mal was gewonnen?  Nein? Gut. Weitermachen...


----------



## robbe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja noch, dass sich dieses Jahr was ändern wird. Einfach sagen: So ab heute (04.12.2011) gibts neue Teilnahmeregeln und fertig. Nur weil sich dann ein paar Leute aufregen, dass ihre 100 Accounts nicht teilnehmen dürfen wird das nicht gemacht?



Diese Jahr wird nichts mehr passieren, das wurde schon gesagt. Und ob sich nächstes Jahr was ändert ist auch sehr fraglich, ich persönlich glaube nicht dran.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich denke ja mal das unter den 3069 neuen auch der ein oder andere Doppelaccount dabei ist..


----------



## Cube (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das ist echt eine Schweinerei was hier abgeht... Es werden immer noch mehr neue Regist. User mit 0 Beiträgen! Allles nur wegen den Adventskalender das die was gewinnen..... Ich Wette das unter den bisherigen Gewinnern auch welche waren die viele Accounts haben und sich ein Loch im Arsch gefreut haben!

Man sollte nu die nehmen die auch in Forum Aktiv sind und beiträge etc. schreiben oder machen.... und die Ohne Beiträge sollte man einfach nur Ignorieren. Aber da müssen sich erstmal die Regeln zur Teilnahme ändern....


Update:
Hab gelesen in ein Forum das sich einer 35 Email Adressen angelegt hat nur für den caseking Kalender!


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ist eigendlich der server so instabil, wegen den "neuen" usern?
solangsam regt mich das lange warten auf!


----------



## xTrisherx (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke ja mal das unter den 3069 neuen auch der ein oder andere Doppelaccount dabei ist..


 Hey  

hab da mal ne frage, bekomme ich überhaut ne meldung, wenn man auch nichts bei der (heutigen) verlosung gewonnen hat?  per email oder so?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Juhu es geht wieder! 
Das Forum läuft auch wieder geschmeidiger! 



> Das ist echt eine Schweinerei was hier abgeht... Es werden immer noch  mehr neue Regist. User mit 0 Beiträgen! Allles nur wegen den  Adventskalender das die was gewinnen..... Ich Wette das unter den  bisherigen Gewinnern auch welche waren die viele Accounts haben und sich  ein Loch im Arsch gefreut haben!
> 
> Man sollte nu die nehmen die auch in Forum Aktiv sind und beiträge etc.  schreiben oder machen.... und die Ohne Beiträge sollte man einfach nur  Ignorieren. Aber da müssen sich erstmal die Regeln zur Teilnahme  ändern....


Meckern bringt dich aber auch nicht weiter. 
Klar ist es schöner, wenn eher aktive User etwas gewinnen, aber dennoch versucht ja PCGH durch solche Aktionen auch die Aufmerksamkeit neuer Leser auf sich zu lenken.
Wieviele letztendlich bleiben ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Du bekommst nur ne Meldung wenn du was gewonnen hast.


----------



## xTrisherx (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du bekommst nur ne Meldung wenn du was gewonnen hast.


 ...okay thx  hätte ja sein können


----------



## Rayken (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Juhu es geht wieder!
> Das Forum läuft auch wieder geschmeidiger!
> 
> Meckern bringt dich aber auch nicht weiter.
> ...


 
Das kann ich jetzt schon beantworten weniger als 1%
3k+ Neuanmeldungen nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel sind schon heftig... will nicht wissen wieviele davon Doppelaccounts sind.
Glaub nicht, dass PCGH extra alle Datensätze abgleicht nach Auffälligkeiten, zu mal ich glaube, dass man im Profil nirgends seine eigene Adresse angeben kann. Wie will man den da überprüfen ob eine Person mehre Accounts hat?

Ich könnt nun auch hergehen und mir 1k neue Accounts anlegen und so meine Gewinnchancen erhöhen, ich mach mir aber sicherlich nicht den Aufwand


----------



## Communicator (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und PCGH hat auch was davon.
Mehr reg. User, dadurch höhere Werbeeinnahmen, höheres Google-Ranking usw.

Ohje PCGH...die Geister die ich rief.....schade drum, das Ihr sowas nötig habt.

Trotzdem Gruß.


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ne neue Grafikkarte (560, 580) wäre schon was feines! Auf jeden Fall ne super Aktion von PCGH und ASUS 

Würde sogar meine "alte" EVGA GTX460 auch sofort an jemanden hier im Forum verschenken wenn ich eine Karte gewinne! Könntet mich dann gerne zitieren


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Würde sogar meine "alte" EVGA GTX460 auch sofort an jemanden hier im Forum verschenken wenn ich eine Karte gewinne! Könntet mich dann gerne zitieren


 ich nehm die dann


----------



## PunkPuster (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück


----------



## jurawi (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

bekommt man die nachricht an die email adresse oder als pm hier im forum. meine email ist atm leider nicht zugänglich -.- mist !!!


----------



## Alex0309 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja , eigentlich als , mail die wissen ja nicht wohin die das schicken sollen . Und die Main ist ja down ?? da habe ich wohl was verpasst.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die Main funktioniert bei mir auch nicht. Die Cynamitewebseite komischerweise auch nicht -.-


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nichts gewonnen und websiteechnisch löppt bei mir alles glatt


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

0 Runde, noch 20 Chancen


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

joar - immer optimistisch bleiben 
auch wenn ich jetzt wieder gerne meine tastertur aus dem fenster schmeißen wollte


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> joar - immer optimistisch bleiben
> auch wenn ich jetzt wieder gerne meine tastertur aus dem fenster schmeißen wollte


 
Merke: Tote Dinge haben keine Schuld!


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Merke: Tote Dinge haben keine Schuld!


 stimmt, deswegen löppt die ja auch noch 
aber *wer* hat denn schuld?


----------



## donchill09 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

konnte aufgrund von website problemen nicht mitmachen heute


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Rollback


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> stimmt, deswegen löppt die ja auch noch
> aber *wer* hat denn schuld?


 
Der, der Gewonnen hat...
Wo is er?


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Der, der Gewonnen hat...
> Wo is er?


 Hier ich! 











bins nicht.....


----------



## robbe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Der, der Gewonnen hat...
> Wo is er?


 
Er meldet sich grad im nächsten Forum an, um bei nem Gewinnspiel mit zu machen


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



robbe schrieb:


> Er ist sich grad im nächsten Forum anmelden, um bei nem Gewinnspiel mit zu machen


 
Zeit ist Geld, ihr müsste mich da schon verstehen


----------



## Leberwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dann hättest du wohl auch nix geschrieben ^^


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Für nächstes Jahr könnte man die Gewinner ja auf "mindestens 100 Foren-Postings" einschränken? Der Spamwar wird sicher lustig.


----------



## robbe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Magicnorris schrieb:


> Für nächstes Jahr könnte man die Gewinner ja auf "mindestens 100 Foren-Postings" einschränken? Der Spamwar wird sicher lustig.


 
Deswegen zusätzlich "mindestens 90 Tage angemeldet"


----------



## Mystik (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

vermute nicht das sich das durchsetzen wird^^ (leider)


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



robbe schrieb:


> Deswegen zusätzlich "mindestens 90 Tage angemeldet"


 Stimmt. Garnicht dran gedacht. Fänd ich wirklich super!  Wird nur nie passieren. :/


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Magicnorris schrieb:


> Stimmt. Garnicht dran gedacht. Fänd ich wirklich super!  Wird nur nie passieren. :/


 
Eben, passieren wird es nicht.

Denn PCGH bringt es Vorteile, wegen Werbung und den klicks und Asus setzt die gestellten Preise sowieso als Werbekosten ab!


----------



## snake22 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



donchill09 schrieb:


> konnte aufgrund von website problemen nicht mitmachen heute


 
Bei mir dasselbe. Hatte gehofft, dass vielleicht die Zeit von 20 Uhr verlängert wird. Habe es mit mehreren Stunden Abstand versucht, aber die PCGH-Website hat einfach auf keinem PC/mit keinem Internet-Provider funktioniert.


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



snake22 schrieb:


> Bei mir dasselbe. Hatte gehofft, dass vielleicht die Zeit von 20 Uhr verlängert wird. Habe es mit mehreren Stunden Abstand versucht, aber die PCGH-Website hat einfach auf keinem PC/mit keinem Internet-Provider funktioniert.


 
Also bis 19h funktionierte sie bei mir noch, dann war aber Schluss...


----------



## Keleg (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die Seite funkt bei mir auch nicht :/


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

bei mir schon vor 2std bestens


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> bei mir schon vor 2std bestens


 
Seit kurz nach 19h platt, bis jetzt,...


----------



## knarf0815 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hier geht die main auch nicht 
gruß


----------



## Tharganoth (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Funktioniert gar nicht, schon seit 17 uhr unmöglich auf den Kalender zu kommen.


----------



## snake22 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja, wird bei mir wohl auch etwa 17 Uhr gewesen sein mein erster Versuch, konnte aber nicht mehr zum Adventkalender kommen. Mittlerweile geht die Main aber schon wieder bei mir (seit etwa 21 Uhr denke ich)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich bin drauf gekommen, hatte aber trotzdem kein Glück


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ups .... ich hab ganz vergessen die e-mail zu checken ... gleich mal nachholen .... ich hab heute mittag schon mitgemacht. Aber bei dieser dos attacke, falls das denn wirklich so ist, ist mir der ganze spass an der aktion verloren gegangen. Blöde heinis die sowas machen.

Edit : Hab nur Werbung gekriegt ... aber die chance is eh gering. Dabeisein war die größte Freude. Durch die doofe dos ist mir die etwas vergangen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Main wieder fit!


----------



## Leberwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hmm ich komm immer noch nicht auf die main der Browser bleibt einfach weiß mehr passiert nicht. Bei allem anderen bekomm ich nen error.


----------



## NZHALKO (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wääää grade erst nach hause gekommen und schon auf die mail gefreut, leider leider leider aber immer noch nichts

Und es hat sich immer noch keiner gemeldet der gewonnen hat?


----------



## PC GAMER (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> wääää grade erst nach hause gekommen und schon auf die mail gefreut, leider leider leider aber immer noch nichts
> 
> Und es hat sich immer noch keiner gemeldet der gewonnen hat?


 
Der/Die freut sich noch    Ich kann leider nicht so wie die banane tanzen


----------



## Heretic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wäre echt schön , wenn beim nächsten Gewinnspiel gewisse Grenzen gesetzt werden , damit auch leute die dem Forum lange gute Dienste getan haben chancen haben.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Magicnorris (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mindestens 3 Jahre angemeldet sein und mindestens 2.000 Postings im Forum.  Das währe doch ein wahres Geschenk für die aktiven User.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

2000 Post im Forum in 3 Jahren finde ich aber nicht sonderlich aktiv 
Das schafft Quante in ner Woche, wenn ern guten Tag hat


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 2000 Post im Forum in 3 Jahren finde ich aber nicht sonderlich aktiv
> Das schafft Quante in ner Woche, wenn ern guten Tag hat


 

Dann wird es ja doch ein Gewinnspiel für die Harz4 Schicht! 
Job = keine 2000Posts in der Woche!


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Kommt drauf an was man ins einer Freizeit macht.
Ich bin auch nicht arbeitslos, habs aber auch mal fast ne Woche hinbekommen 100-200 Post pro Tag hinzuklatschen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man ins einer Freizeit macht.
> Ich bin auch nicht arbeitslos, habs aber auch mal fast ne Woche hinbekommen 100-200 Post pro Tag hinzuklatschen


 

Also von 7 - 19Uhr darf ich arbeiten, da bleibt von 19-23Uhr kaum die Zeit 100-200Post zu machen die dann auch noch einen Sinn haben!


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das mit dem Sinn ist einfach. Man muss nur hilfsbereit sein.


----------



## massaker (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Endlich alles wieder on und up! Aber ein offizieller Statement auf der Main dazu wäre nicht unwichtig.


----------



## boehmer_dce (5. Dezember 2011)

Ein Statement wäre mir auch wichtig. Vor allem, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine DoS gehandelt hat...


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Gewinnspiel, den Unmut über neue regestrierungen kann ich nur teils verstehen.

Klar wenn nur Wegen dem Spiel angemeldet wird ist das Mist, ist es aber das Tüpfelchen auf dem i das sich mehrere neue User entscheiden aktiv hier im Forum mitzumachen, so ist das klasse.

@Mushroom900 
Die Idee neue User von Gewinnspielen auszuschalten halte ich nicht für richtig.
"Vorallem in der vorweihnachtszeit wo es um Nächstenliebe gehen sollte, geiert hier jeder nur rum, weil er Angst hat zu kurz zu kommen"

Einige Eklusive Gewinnspiele zu veranstalten die gewisse Vorraussetzung haben halte ich jedoch für ok.

Ps: schön das du dich mit 120 Beiträgen für ein vollständiges Mitglied in diesem Forum hältst (keine Ironie und nicht negativ gemeint).
Selbst ich mit meinen 1,5k fühl mich manchmal fehl am platze, trotzdem les ich mir gern fast alles durch.

Lg CoXx


----------



## dustyjerk (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



massaker schrieb:


> Endlich alles wieder on und up! Aber ein offizieller Statement auf der Main dazu wäre nicht unwichtig.


 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man das so an die große Glocke hängen sollte! Ganz im Motto: Don't feed the Troll's


----------



## NZHALKO (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

oh man die main sowie der kalender sind off und es sind doch nur noch 1 stunde und 20 minuten!


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> oh man die main sowie der kalender sind off und es sind doch nur noch 1 stunde und 20 minuten!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heute ist (für mich) ein blöder Preis  Ich mach zwar mit, hoffe aber das ich nicht gewinne


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Heute ist (für mich) ein blöder Preis  Ich mach zwar mit, hoffe aber das ich nicht gewinne


 
dito.. 
mein haf x gefällt mir hundert mal besser.. 


der einzige wirklich reizende preis wäre eine der gtx580!!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


>


gestern waren die main und der kalender nicht mehr erreichbar. ich konnte bis heute morgen um ca 9 uhr nicht auf die main oder sonst wo in dem bereich zu greifen.das extreem forum ging sporadisch.andere leute aus forum hatten ähnliche probleme. wünsche mir von dem admins mal nen statement. ich hätte schon gerne mal gewusst was da los war. das advents spiel konnte ich mir und ne menge anderer user hier an den hut stecken 

wie gesagt ne meldung seitens der redatkion wäre echt mal nett


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na heute wird es wohl nichts mit anklicken und wieder verschwinden. Die Main ist tot und der Link zum Kalender spuckt nur "Internen Server Fehler" aus


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also bei mir fuktioniert alles, aber die nächste Verlosung startet eh erst um 10.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bei mir fuktioniert alles, aber die nächste Verlosung startet eh erst um 10.



Dann hast du Glück, sobald ich mich abmelde nimmt der mein Passwort nicht mehr an


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

bei mir geht auch alles!! 

komisch, wenn es nur ein paar user trifft..


----------



## Thunder1978 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei mir geht auch nichts, seid gestern. Schade, nur Forum geht. Ich soll nicht gewinnen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, weder im Firefox noch mit dem IE und Cache leeren und solche Spielereien halfen auch nichts ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Thunder1978 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht auch nichts, seid gestern. Schade, nur Forum geht. Ich soll nicht gewinnen


 
find ich gut, das erhöht dann meine chance.. 

nee spaß bei seite, ich verstehe nicht, wieso es bei einigen (inklusive mir) ohne probleme geht und bei anderen nicht?? 



einzig logische schlussfolgerung: ihr seid dieses jahr böse gewesen und der w-mann hat das gesehen..


----------



## Rizoma (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> einzig logische schlussfolgerung: ihr seid dieses jahr böse gewesen und der w-mann hat das gesehen..



Also ich war das Jahr über ganz brav die Weihnachtsfrau kann es bestätigen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ICH bin der W-Mann und trotzdem funktioniert nichts 

Edit:
Ich nehme es zurück, es funktionierte gerade eben. Wem es interessiert - Heute gibt es ein Xigmatek Midgard 2 Midi Tower zu gewinnen in Wert von 70€


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

also ich habe gerade eben ohne probleme an der heutigen verlosung teilgenommen..
geht es denn jetzt bei euch??


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also wer lesen kann sollte klar im Vorteil sein ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Also wer lesen kann sollte klar im Vorteil sein ^^


 
hey, als ich meinen post verfasst habe, da stand dein "EDIT" noch nicht dort..


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> also ich habe gerade eben ohne probleme an der heutigen verlosung teilgenommen..
> geht es denn jetzt bei euch??



Also bei mir gehts dann auch wieder, ich kann mich sogar wieder an und abmelden ohne jedesmal ein neues Passwort anzufordern


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei mir geht auch alles wieder, hatte aber huete morgen auch wieder Schwierigkeiten.
Cache oder so hatte ich nicht gelöscht.



> Also bei mir gehts dann auch wieder, ich kann mich sogar wieder an und abmelden ohne jedesmal ein neues Passwort anzufordern


Schön zu lesen !!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na dann Peg gewinn mal schön das Case muhahahaha  Mach diesmal nicht mit, will mein Glück nicht überstapazieren, nicht das ich noch tatsächlich gewinne 
580er ich komme


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> hey, als ich meinen post verfasst habe, da stand dein "EDIT" noch nicht dort..


 Hoppla ^^ Mein Fehler, ich bitte um Verzeihung. Kann das sein das nun das PCGHX Forum langsamer als normal läuft oder täusche ich mich da?

Ich habe mitgemacht. Obwohl das letzte ist was ich brauche ein Case ist  Würde mir stinken wenn ich Gewinnen würde


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hoppla ^^ Mein Fehler, ich bitte um Verzeihung. Kann das sein das nun das PCGHX Forum langsamer als normal läuft oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> Ich habe mitgemacht. Obwohl das letzte ist was ich brauche ein Case ist  Würde mir stinken wenn ich Gewinnen würde


 
bei mir läuft alles ganz normal..
und ich habe auch mitgemacht, aber mit meinem haf x bin ich mehr als zu frieden, das ding würde ich nie wieder eintauschen!! 




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Na dann Peg gewinn mal schön das Case  muhahahaha  Mach diesmal nicht mit, will mein Glück nicht  überstapazieren, nicht das ich noch tatsächlich gewinne
> 580er ich komme


 
so siehst du aus.. ALLES MEINS, MEIN SCHATZ!!


----------



## Thaurial (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wäre schon cool wenn eine Liste mit den Gewinnern veröffentlicht würde. Es geht ja nur um die Username, die sind ja nicht geheim oder so.

Außerdem wäre interessant wie viele Leute genau mitmachen pro Tag.. 

PS: ich finds natürlich gut, dass ich auch mitmachen darf, trotzdem ich erst seit dem 30.11 angemeldet bin. Hatte mich wegen einer Monitorfrage angemeldet, aber ich fands so überraschend gut hier, dass ich doch glatt bleibe


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre interessant wie viele Leute genau mitmachen pro Tag..


 
wer gewonnen hat ist mir egal, aber eine kleine statistik wieviele hier mitmachen wäre doch irgendwie interessant..


----------



## ViP94 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hoi...
Und wieder dabei....


----------



## NZHALKO (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

puh es geht wieder. grad angemeldet...hab schon fast geheult weil ich dachte das ich heute nicht teilnehmen kann


----------



## Thaurial (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> puh es geht wieder. grad angemeldet...hab schon fast geheult weil ich dachte das ich heute nicht teilnehmen kann


 
achje, si doch bis 20 Uhr Zeit oder


----------



## Cube (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

bin mal gespannt ob ich wieder nur Pech habe oder das ich mal was gewinne... das wär dan das 8 Weltwunder


----------



## Falk (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Kurz zum Ausfall gestern: es wurde aus den Teilnehmern bis zum Ausfall gezogen, das lief auch regulär durch. Grund für den Ausfall war eine Attacke von außen, die der Technik den 2. Advent vermiest hat. 

Jetzt sollte es wieder ohne Probleme laufen; Viel Glück allen, die teilnehmen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dann einen großen dank an die Technik die ihren Feiertag für uns geopfert haben

mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Übersetzung
Gewinnspiel=Deutsch
Deutsch=Gewinnspiel:

Deutsch=      Super Aktion!


Spoiler



Gewinnspiel=  Super Aktion, hoffentlich verliert ihr alle und ICH gewinne!



Deutsch= Ich wünsche allen viel glück!


Spoiler



Gewinnspiel = Hoffentlich verliert ihr alle und ICH gewinne!



Deutsch= Hoffentlich gewinn ich mal


Spoiler



Gewinnspiel= Mitleid erregen was für ein armer Bursche man doch ist und wenn man nicht gewinnt ist pcgh einfach be..bescheiden und wird überall gehatet!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Falk schrieb:


> Kurz zum Ausfall gestern: es wurde aus den Teilnehmern bis zum Ausfall gezogen, das lief auch regulär durch. Grund für den Ausfall war eine Attacke von außen, die der Technik den 2. Advent vermiest hat.
> 
> Jetzt sollte es wieder ohne Probleme laufen; Viel Glück allen, die teilnehmen!



Auch von mir ein *DICKES *Danke an die Technik für Ihren Einsatz.

Viel Glück an alle u. Grüße 
EDDIE


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Falk schrieb:


> Kurz zum Ausfall gestern: es wurde aus den Teilnehmern bis zum Ausfall gezogen, das lief auch regulär durch. Grund für den Ausfall war eine Attacke von außen, die der Technik den 2. Advent vermiest hat.
> 
> Jetzt sollte es wieder ohne Probleme laufen; Viel Glück allen, die teilnehmen!




Danke an die Techniker für den Extra-Adventseinsatz ! Ich hoffe Ihr bekommt einen Extra Adventslohnbonus dafür !!!


----------



## mushroom900 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ne, aber die restlichen Gewinne im Kalender


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Teilgenommen 
Und ja, nur ein mal


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Teilgenommen
> Und ja, nur ein mal



Dito. Ich habe auch kein 2. Account. Dabeisein ist alles. 

Viel Glück übrigens allen !!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich richte noch ein Konto für den Hund ein, der sollte in Menschenjahren schon Volljährig sein (und das nur Menschen Teilnehmen dürfen steht nirgends). Meine Tote Oma (von lebenden war auch nie die Rede) sollte um die 90 sein, ...  Spaß Leute


----------



## mclf1 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

580 GTX vom 02.12  

danke pcgameshardware.de


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mclf1 schrieb:


> 580 GTX vom 02.12
> 
> danke pcgameshardware.de


 
Herzlichen Glwückwunsch (Denkt an meinen ÜBersetzer  )
Hoffe du bleibst hier auch ohne dem Gewinnspiel aktiv.

Aber dazu Kein Kommentar:
Mitglied seit02.12.2011
Beiträge 1
Sehen wir wieder: Nie


----------



## mclf1 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glwückwunsch (Denkt an meinen ÜBersetzer  )
> Hoffe du bleibst hier auch ohne dem Gewinnspiel aktiv.
> 
> Aber dazu Kein Kommentar:
> ...


 
bin schon mehrere Jahre dabei nur nie angemeldet gewesen


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Eben.
Traurig, einfach Traurig.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mclf1 schrieb:


> 580 GTX vom 02.12
> 
> danke pcgameshardware.de


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Aber dazu Kein Kommentar:
Mitglied seit02.12.2011
Beiträge 1

Danke PCGH.de ein User der Glücklich ist und der ab jetzt immer aktive sein wird! Alle Jahre wieder!?
[Ironie Modus aus]


Edit.: Wir sehen uns dann 01.12.12 wieder?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*Doppelpost*


----------



## mclf1 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Edit.: Wir sehen uns dann 01.12.12 wieder?


 

Wie gesagt bin schon mehrere jahre auf der Seite unterwegs hatte nur keinen account ...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Man könnte jah jetzt sagen das es letztes Jahr auch nen Adventskalender gab aber...ach egal, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mclf1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin schon mehrere jahre auf der Seite unterwegs hatte nur keinen account ...



Nichts gegen dich persönlich, ich freue mich auch etwas für dich!
Nur das ist es ja grade, es wurde nichts für das Forum gemacht nur genommen! 
Aber das ist hier die falsche Stelle, ich wünsch dir ein schönes Weinachten(solltest du jetzt ja haben). 
Und eine frohe besinliche Zeit. 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

... oO 
ich bin schon seit jahren auf dieser seite hier, nur habe leider keine zeite gefunden mich mal anzumelden 
na kla wird es hier leute geben, die sich NUR wegen dieser aktion angemedet haben (leider) aber man wirft doch nicht
alle in einen topf, oder?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bitte fühle dich, zumindest durch mich, nicht angegriffen mclf1. Es geht einfach nur um das Prinzip.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mclf1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin schon mehrere jahre auf der Seite unterwegs hatte nur keinen account ...


 
Dann hoffen wir mal, häufiger von dir zu hören...
Eine Anmeldung im Dezember soll ja nicht heißen, dass man nur auf Gewinnspiele aus ist...
Vom mir ein "Herzlich willkommen" und schau mal häufiger rein!


----------



## Rigg83 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gefällt mir, tolle Aktion


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



xTrisherx schrieb:


> ... oO
> ich bin schon seit jahren auf dieser seite hier, nur habe leider keine zeite gefunden mich mal anzumelden
> na kla wird es hier leute geben, die sich NUR wegen dieser aktion angemedet haben (leider) aber man wirft doch nicht
> alle in einen topf, oder?


 
XD 

Wen du keine Zeit gefunden hast bis jetzt, wieso hast du dich den jetzt angemeldet?
Auch wegen des Gewinnspiels oder nicht? 
Also ab in den Topf mit dir!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

DARUM werden sich wohl alle anderen nicht melden wegen den "Spott". Aber das sagte ich ja bereits viele Seiten vorher  Auch habe ich gesagt warum ich mich definitiv melden werde  Sucht nach den Kommentaren von mir selbst. Hab keine Zeit, muss mich noch bei allen anderen Weihnachtskalendern mel.... ich meine ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

 okay ich meinte ja nur ... weil es anfangs halt so rüber kam


----------



## mclf1 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> DARUM werden sich wohl alle anderen nicht melden wegen den "Spott".


 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!* 

												Du wurdest als Gewinner einer Verlosung beim PCGH-Adventskalender 2011 gezogen! 												

*Dein Preis:* Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 												

												 													Damit dir dein Gewinn zugeschickt werden kann, schicke uns nun bitte spätestens bis zum 01.01.2012 eine E-Mail an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de und kopiere diesen Inhalt in die E-Mail: 													

(.....)

Vielen Dank für deine Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel und nun viel Spaß mit dem Produkt. Der Versand der Preise erfolgt Anfang 2012. 													

													PC Games Hardware 												 												
..
Sollte als Bestätigung reichen.

Sorry, aber Hochstapeln ist nicht meine Art und Öl ins Feuer gießen auch nicht , deswegen  Schöne Weihnachten allen


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wenn die Herren bitte die haltlosen Vermutungen einstellen könnten? Danke.

Bei so einem Verhalten würde ich mich auch nicht hier als Gewinner melden wollen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn die Herren bitte die haltlosen Vermutungen einstellen könnten? Danke.
> 
> Bei so einem Verhalten würde ich mich auch nicht hier als Gewinner melden wollen.


 
Neid ist Ruhm, weiß man doch


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

immerhin hat er ja gewonnen  und ist auch erst seit dem 02.12 angemeldet


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

...oooooooooder vllt doch net ? wayne ^^


----------



## Shooter (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja wie auch immer....... die Chance hier zu gewinnen ist mehr als gering, aber trotzdem schön das es sowas noch gibt


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

richtig das sehr ich nämlich genau so  is echt ne coole aktion, aber müsste pcgh eingentlich nicht machen finde die leute auch so nice und die seite sowieso


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mclf1 schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*
> 
> Du wurdest als Gewinner einer Verlosung beim PCGH-Adventskalender 2011 gezogen!
> 
> *Dein Preis:* Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5


 
Von mir bekommst du auf jeden Fall auch Glückwünsche. Wärst du einer von den hier oft so verpöhnten Absahnern, würdest du dich wohl kaum hier der Community stellen.

Viele Grüße und viel Spass mit der Karte


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir bekommst du auf jeden Fall auch Glückwünsche. Wärst du einer von den hier oft so verpöhnten Absahnern, würdest du dich wohl kaum hier der Community stellen.
> 
> Viele Grüße und viel Spass mit der Karte



Dem schließe ich mich an Vllt. Könntest ja mal sagen wann die Email kam das meine f5 taste nicht mehr so arg leiden muss.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mclf1 schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*
> 
> Du wurdest als Gewinner einer Verlosung beim PCGH-Adventskalender 2011 gezogen!
> 
> ...



hey wieso hast du meine email erhalten??


----------



## NZHALKO (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

maaaan

egal die nächste ist meine


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



			
				GoldenMic;[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *3*706011]*M*an könnte jah jetzt sagen das es letztes Jahr auch nen Adventskalender gab aber...ach egal, herzlichen Glück*w*unsch.


 Ich habs gewusst....


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> hey wieso hast du meine email erhalten??


 
Träum weiter 
Ich würde voll durchdrehen wenn ich so eine E-Mail bekomme 

Grauenhaft war auch das mir hier in pcghx jemand um 20:22 Uhr eine PN geschrieben hat. Und ich seh im E-Mail Fach ja nur PCGHX und ich denk schon yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah goooooil. Aber nein nur ne PN.


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Glückwunsch!!!
Das ist nen Hammer preis!!!!
Sagt gab es die tage Probleme mit dem Kalender?
Hab gehört man konnte eine betimmte Zeit nichgt mitspielen.
Überlastung oder was? Ich habe davon nix bemerkt...


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Träum weiter
> Ich würde voll durchdrehen wenn ich so eine E-Mail bekomme
> 
> Grauenhaft war auch das mir hier in pcghx jemand um 20:22 Uhr eine PN geschrieben hat. Und ich seh im E-Mail Fach ja nur PCGHX und ich denk schon yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah goooooil. Aber nein nur ne PN.


 

geschieht dir recht


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> Das ist nen Hammer preis!!!!
> Sagt gab es die tage Probleme mit dem Kalender?
> Hab gehört man konnte eine betimmte Zeit nichgt mitspielen.
> Überlastung oder was? Ich habe davon nix bemerkt...


 
Nö, irgendwelche Idioten haben ein DDOS angriff gemacht.


----------



## mf_Jade (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das mit der PN ist ne super Idee. Ich verschick nachher um 20:02 PNs an alle mit "nein du hast nicht gewonen, sorry"


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Das mit der PN ist ne super Idee. Ich verschick nachher um 20:02 PNs an alle mit "nein du hast nicht gewonen, sorry"


 
dann will ich aber auch eine.. wobei heute wäre es mir auch egal.. der preis interessiert mich nicht so wirklich.. ABER gewinnen würde ich ihn trotzdem gern


----------



## mclf1 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an Vllt. Könntest ja mal sagen wann die Email kam das meine f5 taste nicht mehr so arg leiden muss.


 

20:10


----------



## Dennisth (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hallo PCGH,

zuerstmal: "schön" das sich einer von 4 Gewinnern gemeldet hat. Weniger schön, dass es ein Komplett neuer User ist (Kundenbindung )

Nix für ungut mclf1aber es wird hier wohl Jeder neue Gewinner sagen, dass er schon seit Jahrhunderten PCGH ließt.

Naja wir haben jetzt schon 3297 neue Mitglieder seit dem 01.12.2011 die 0 Beitrage haben... Ich sage vorraus, dass wir min. 5000 neue "User" bis zum 24.12.2011 haben werden.

Tja was solls. Einen Vorteil hat es ja: Man kann seinen Ad-Blocker wieder einschalten, denn es gibt ja jetzt über 3000 Neue Member die natürlich alle aktiv sind und somit viel mehr wert sind als wir Stammkunden. 

Ein enttäuschter User.


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich frag mich gerade was einige user für probleme 
haben, mit neu angemeldeten usern? ist doch Egel
mit machen kann jeder. Oder ist es nur neid weil diejenigen 
nicht die oder der gewinner ist


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade was einige user für probleme
> haben, mit neu angemeldeten usern? ist doch Egel
> mit machen kann jeder. Oder ist es nur neid weil diejenigen
> nicht die oder der gewinner ist


 

neid.. wohl eher nicht, aber wenn sich wie oben beschrieben plötzlich so viele neue leute anmelden, dann sinkt die gewinnchance schon enorm und es ist dann recht unschön, wenn die "neuen" user danach einfach wieder untertauchen..


den gedanken dahinter kann ich schon nachvollziehen, aber trotzdem muss man es akzeptieren wie das gewinnspiel konzipiert ist und einfach auf sein glück hoffen..


----------



## 5t0ne (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade was einige user für probleme
> haben, mit neu angemeldeten usern? ist doch Egel
> mit machen kann jeder. Oder ist es nur neid weil diejenigen
> nicht die oder der gewinner ist



jo ist doch logo, das liegt wohl an der abgreif Masche von neu angemeldeten 

Duden - (salopp) ohne Skrupel nehmen, sich bedenkenlos geben lassen

Generell sollte durch solche Aktionen die Community bereichert werden, 99,99%  der neu angemeldeten kommen doch nur wie eine Heuschreckenplage her.

ist ja schön das mclf1 gewonnen, aber wer weis ob er noch zig andere Accounts besitzt und das ist nur einer von vielen. Bei mir kommen die erstmal alle in eine Schublade, erzählen kann man viel und mit neid hat das nicht zu tun eher was mit mistrauen.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo PCGH,
> 
> zuerstmal: "schön" das sich einer von 4 Gewinnern gemeldet hat. Weniger schön, dass es ein Komplett neuer User ist (Kundenbindung )
> 
> ...



Hopp, jetzt aber, es ist ein gewinnspiel und jeder hat die Chance !
Würdest du auch jammern wenn quantie, hulkhardy, oder der Doktor gewinnen würden ich meine weil sie zu lange dabei sind ???


----------



## Leberwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



5t0ne schrieb:


> ist ja schön das mclf1 gewonnen, aber wer weis ob er noch zig andere Accounts besitzt und das ist nur einer von vielen. Bei mir kommen die erstmal alle in eine Schublade, erzählen kann man viel und mit neid hat das nicht zu tun eher was mit mistrauen.



Ach wer weis ob du nicht zig accounts besitzt nur um was zu gewinnen? Solche aussagen erinnern mich immer an RTL z.B. der Gamescom Bericht und genau so machst dus hier.


----------



## Dennisth (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Hopp, jetzt aber, es ist ein gewinnspiel und jeder hat die Chance !
> Würdest du auch jammern wenn quantie, hulkhardy, oder der Doktor gewinnen würden ich meine weil sie zu lange dabei sind ???


 
Ich verstehe diese Logik nicht sorry. Einer der schon mehr als 10.000 Posts hat und seit mehr als 3 Jahren dabei ist mit einem zu vergleichen der hier nur Sachen abgreifen will?

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn Hulkhardy etwas gewonnen hätte, würde ich ihn beglückwünschen. Er ist ja ein Teil der Community und ist nicht wie die Leute, die nur nach hier kommen um Sachen abzugreifen.

Sorry aber wir haben jetzt schon 3322 Neue Mitglieder die nur wegen des Gewinnspiels hier sind. Wenn diese nicht wären, wäre die Gewinnchance für die richtige Community um einiges höher und es würde so eine Situation nicht geben. Bestes Beispiel: HP TouchPad. Schonmal gesehen wieviele aufeinmal bei ebay drin sind? 

Ein enttäuschter User.


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

eingetragen und hoffen... 

hey mclf1, glückwünsche von mir und ignorier das gelaber von den anderen


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So ist halt das leben , und so wie es über all ist 
wen es was für umsonst gibt sind immer viele dabei . 
(ist wie in der verwandtschaft das ganze leben lang kommt keiner 
zum onkel Paul aber wenn es was zu holen gibt sind alle da )


----------



## 3uzz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja manche sollten mal ihre rosarote Brille abnehmen, aber egal es darf ja noch 20 mal gejubelt werden und nächstes Jahr können diese bis jetzt "3322 Neue Mitglieder" wieder den Adventskalender abgrasen plus tausende Neuanmeldungen die wieder dazu kommen werden, das wird glaube ich ne Neverending Story. Die kommenden Jahre kann man den Adventskalender am besten ignorieren.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mei was frei i mi scho drauf wenn ich Gewinne und die ganzen Statistiken herunter ziehe von wegen es gewinnen nur immer neue und so  Obwohl ich es mir lieber 2x überlege ob ich mich melde. Sonst heißt es nachher nur noch Teilnahme ab 3000 Post und mindest 2 Jahre dabei und schon 50 Freundschaften im Profil 

PS: Darf man eigentlich mehrmals Gewinnen


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

 gewonnen ? ? ?


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Mei was frei i mi scho drauf wenn ich Gewinne und die ganzen Statistiken herunter ziehe von wegen es gewinnen nur immer neue und so  Obwohl ich es mir lieber 2x überlege ob ich mich melde. Sonst heißt es nachher nur noch Teilnahme ab 3000 Post und mindest 2 Jahre dabei und schon 50 Freundschaften im Profil
> 
> PS: Darf man eigentlich mehrmals Gewinnen



Ja Darf man,vieleicht hast du glück und gewinnst alles


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Seit 90 Seiten wird hier diskutiert wer nun mitmachen darf und wer es nicht sollte... omg 

Freut euch dass hier überhaupt irgendwas verschenkt wird und wenn ihr das schei** findet, dann macht nicht mit !


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Seit 90 Seiten wird hier diskutiert wer nun mitmachen darf und wer es nicht sollte... omg
> 
> Freut euch dass hier überhaupt irgendwas verschenkt wird und wenn ihr das schei** findet, dann macht nicht mit !



Ja das sind die richtigen worte ::::::


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich glaube wenn ich hier mehrmals Gewinnen würde und würde das noch hier Publik machen hätte ich ganz ganz schnell viele Leute die mir vieles wünschen nur nichts gutes


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Man kann beide Seiten der User hier verstehen. 
Punkt 1. PCGH gibt hier jedem die Chance etwas zu gewinnen, da ist es klar das jeder sein Glück versucht.
Es ist auch das gute Recht von jedem.
Punkt 2. Die User die sich hier reinhängen und für das Forum leben, mit Hilfe jedem zur Seite stehen fühlen sich halt im Nachteil.

Da helfen Sätze wie "das ist ebend so im Leben", oder "mal gewinnt man mal verliert man" nicht über die Entäuschung hinweg. 
PCGH macht Werbung, was man Ihnen auch nicht zum Vorwurf machen kann bzw. sollte! 

Und das Forum welches Tag für Tag am leben ist fühlt sich halt auf den Schlips getretten! Weil sie weniger Beachtung finden als sie eigl. verdienen. 
Sicher währen die Neider auch im Falle eines Gewinnes eines älteren PCGH-Forum Mitgliedes groß. Es würden sich immer Gründe dafür und dagegen finden.

Ich für meinen Teil bin so erlich und sage, ich freue mich für jeden User der hier gewinnt mehr würde ich mich aber freuen wen es jemand aus dem Forum ist welcher auch aktive am 
Leben hier teilgenommen hat.

Die Gewinne sind aber auch wieder sehr hochpreisig und hier tut jede Niete halt extrem wehh. 
Wie heist es so schön bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf und diese Preise sind bares Geld. 
Besser währe es entweder keine GTX 580 oder 24 x eine GTX 580 als Gewinn wer zum Bleistift heute gewinnt ist gegenüber dem Gewinner einer GTX560 oder dem gewinner der GTX580 sehr im Nachteil. 
Sicher es war gratis aber man fühlt sich doch schon sehr im Nachteil was den Wert des Geschenks angeht! 

Grüße EDDIE

ps. ja ich bin auch neidisch, ich würde mir zu gern eine GTX580 auf die Fahne schreiben.


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hallo EDDIE
Ist das für dich das leben hier?
und die GTX580 kannst du dir doch auf die Fahne schreiben! Wenn du kein stift
zum schreiben hast, ich leih dir meinen


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mir würde ja das Case heute schon reichen oder das Netzteil, damit wäre ich dann schon zufrieden


@ Idefix

Ganz sicher nicht von allen


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich stimme eddie voll und ganz zu... habe ich ja eig. auch so gemeint


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

??? gezwungen?


----------



## Leberwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich denke das er meint das es so aussieht als hätte er den Post nur geschrieben das man nicht davon reden kann er habe sich nur für das Gewinnspiel angemeldet.


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

aaaasooo  joa kann sein


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> hallo EDDIE
> Ist das für dich das leben hier?
> und die GTX580 kannst du dir doch auf die Fahne schreiben! Wenn du kein stift
> zum schreiben hast, ich leih dir meinen


 

Ohh Ohh wieder einer der nur reden kann! 
Mehr nicht! Schade!  ICH bezeichne das ganze Forum als einen Organismus der am Leben erhalten werden muss.
Deinen Stift brauche ich nicht meiner schreibt größer!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle gewinner !


----------



## Da_Obst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*


So jetzt is Endspurt ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Noch 10 Minuten


----------



## Da_Obst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sag ich doch 

Bin trotzdem schon am Postfach refreshen, iwie schon den ganzen Tag,
scheint meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung geworden zu sein...^^


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem schon am Postfach refreshen, iwie schon den ganzen Tag,
> scheint meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung geworden zu sein...^^


 Geht mir genauso, als frustbeschäftigung, weil man nichts gewinnt 
aber irgendwie bleibt das olle ding staubig


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja, ne krasse Abnutzung der F5-Taste!


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Habe nichts anderes erwartet...


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja, jetzt sind es: W, A, S, D und F5


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und nix im Postfach, leider aber auch zum Glück!


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch nichts 
WARUM


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nichts (Fanfare) ole ole ole ... hätte das Case gar nicht gebraucht. Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan aufgeht und man sich fest vornimmt nicht zu gewinnen


----------



## Magicnorris (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei mir auch nix.


----------



## Leberwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hmm um 20:10 ne mail bekommen gefreut und dann gemerkt das es was ganz andes war.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Habe nichts anderes erwartet...


 
Hey, was solls...

Wir Leute haben ne witzige Beschäftigung, tun dabei keinem etwas und wenn man nichts Gewinnt ist's auch kein Verlust...

Dieses ganz Offensichtliche "nicht Gönnen" der Freude anderer ist "relativ" lame...

Nichts für ungut, ja? 

@EDDI
Wie darf ich das verstehen? ^^


----------



## JackOnell (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Punkt 2. Die User die sich hier reinhängen und für das Forum leben, mit Hilfe jedem zur Seite stehen fühlen sich halt im Nachteil.



Das unterschreibe ich absolut nicht ich bin aus freude und spaß im Forum unterwegs, und
vor allem weil es mein Hobby ist und ich gerne Helfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich fühle mich auch nicht benachteiligt weil irgend einer gewinnt und ich net
Gewinnen ist zwar toll aber net so, und nein das Gehäuse habe ich heute nicht nicht gewonnen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich würde wetten, dass morgen eine der GTX 580 hinterm Türchen ist...
Bitte, lieber PCGH-Nikolaus, ich war auch ganz brav...


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Bitte, lieber PCGH-Nikolaus, ich war auch ganz brav...


 
Hansvonwurst du kriegst eh nix du hast zu viele Beiträge.

Der PCGH-Nikolaus ist extrem uncool


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hansvonwurst du kriegst eh nix du hast zu viele Beiträge.


 
Gerade deswegen sollte ich doch was bekommen!


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Leider auch nichts


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tadaaa,... und nix!


----------



## mf_Jade (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> hmm um 20:10 ne mail bekommen gefreut und dann gemerkt das es was ganz andes war.


 
Wäre auch unverdient 

Ich hab heute extra nicht mitgemacht, nicht das Fortuna mir aus Bosheit das Gehäuse unterjubeln will


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich hab heute extra nicht mitgemacht, nicht das Fortuna mir aus Bosheit das Gehäuse unterjubeln will


 
Warum aus Bosheit?
Für einen Fuffi wäre das dann in den MP gekommen!
Einem geschenkten Gaul...


----------



## Hidden (5. Dezember 2011)

Nichts gewonnen.
Aber mit dem Gehäuse hätte ich sowieso nix anfangen können.
Ich will ne 580


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Nichts gewonnen.
> Aber mit dem Gehäuse hätte ich sowieso nix anfangen können.
> Ich will ne 580


 
Wie heiste es?

Was man kriegt will man nicht und was man will kriegt man nicht!


----------



## kraehe123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nichts Gewonnen  Freud sich halt ein anderer über ein schönes
Gehäuse, Aber ich hätte es eh nicht gebraucht,da ich mir erst ein zahlman 
Gehäuse zugelegt habe .


----------



## david430 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Nichts gewonnen.
> Aber mit dem Gehäuse hätte ich sowieso nix anfangen können.
> Ich will ne 580


 
wer das gehaeuse nicht ehrt, ist der 580 nicht wert.^^ ich will nicht so hoch hinaus, eine 560 oder eine 120 gb ssd reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Mystik (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

mail-account aingeloggt: 3 neue mails! yay!

.... 3x Spam


----------



## Rayken (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



david430 schrieb:


> wer das gehaeuse nicht ehrt, ist der 580 nicht wert.^^ ich will nicht so hoch hinaus, eine 560 oder eine 120 gb ssd reichen vollkommen aus.


 
ich habe heute aber auch nicht mitgemacht, hab schon ein gutes Gehäuse...

Bin mal gespannt was es morgen gibt brauch eine neue Grafikkarte oder RAM-Speicher SSD gabs ja leider nur 1x zu gewinnen-.-
Beim Anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower würd ich vielleicht auch noch mitmachen das sieht echt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tag 6 
wieder eine GTX 580 im Türchen! 
Na da freuen wir uns doch alle auf 20:00Uhr!


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bitte Glück, sei mir Hold.


----------



## DjKaTa (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mir auch einmal Glück zum mitnehmen bitte, kann ruhig eine GTX580 zum mitnehmen sein 

Auf Knie geh und darum bete , das der liebe PCGH-Nikolaus mich kleinen PC-Wichtel mit der GTX580 glücklich macht. 

Der Troll vor 2 Jahren brachte mir nur eine HD5750 
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## NZHALKO (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jo da kommt die 2te 580 heut.


----------



## Axel_Foly (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

also ich hätte mich über eine 560 oder das gehäuse gefreut


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja mal sehen heute´,die spannung steigt ab 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Ford_Prefect (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ahoi,

Bei ner GTX580 wird man sogar vorübergehend "zwangs-gläubig" und erbetet zum "Nikolaus", er möge doch bitte die entsprechende Gabe in den frisch geputzten Latschen deponieren  

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## massaker (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Thread wird heute wohl gesplittet, sonst wären 1000 Posts erreicht - angesichts der 580er sogar sehr schnell. Wir sehen uns also im neuen Thread wieder! Halte Euch die Daumen!


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Habe heute Morgen schon einen Schornsteinfeger berührt...die 580er kann kommen


----------



## TechoLogic (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Zum Nikolaus eine GTX580? Why not


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



TechoLogic schrieb:


> Zum Nickolaus eine GTX580? Why not


 
HGW zum ersten Beitrag!


Benutzer
73.469 
Aktive Benutzer
13.115


----------



## Falk (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich kann zwar nicht verraten wer es ist, aber gestern hat ein User mit über 500 Postings gewonnen. Vielleicht outet sich derjenige ja hier


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Falk schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nicht verraten wer es ist, aber gestern hat ein User mit über 500 Postings gewonnen. Vielleicht outet sich derjenige ja hier



Ich kann es jetzt aber gut verstehen wenn er es nicht macht, wird ja doch recht schnell zum spießrutenlauf hir

Ich mag es zwar auch nicht wenn Leute neu dazu kommen und Preise abräumen und danach wieder verschwinden aber deswegen jetzt alle die neu dazukommen über einen kamm scheren ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.

mfg


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Ford_Prefect schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> Bei ner GTX580 wird man sogar vorübergehend "zwangs-gläubig" und erbetet zum "Nikolaus", er möge doch bitte die entsprechende Gabe in den frisch geputzten Latschen deponieren
> 
> in diesem Sinne...


 Hast du so große Schuhe 
So mitgemacht und schon nichts gewonnen. Wollen wir wetten??? Da gewinne ich dann immer


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hast du so große Schuhe
> So mitgemacht und schon nichts gewonnen. Wollen wir wetten??? Da gewinne ich dann immer


 
OK lass und spielen, der erste Preis ist dann ne GTX 580. Dann Gewinnen wir beide aber nichts


@ EDDIE

Du wendest dann ne Graka im Case das mit nem Bus kann doch jeder


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Da sind wa dabei, das ist ....laaa laaa lalaalala 

"So mitgemacht und schon nichts gewonnen. Wollen wir wetten??? Da gewinne ich dann immer  " 
@ Idefix: Da wette ich mit!

ICH habe mich grade bei Wetten das beworben, mit: wetten das der EDDIE 24x nichts gewinnt. 
Das ist mal ne wette neeee viel besser als so ollen Bus auf einer Brücke zu wenden! 

Viel Glück an alle, 
EDDIE


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

TOP die Wette gilt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na, dann drück´ ich Euch allen ( und mir natürlich auch  ) die Daumen !

Auf ein Neues !


----------



## Thaurial (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ohje 

mich ärgert viel mehr, dass ich als newbie so viele Posts brauche um den Marktplatz einzusehen, weil ich als Foren Neuling auch gerne was kaufen würde. Ich will jetzt hier kein Fass aufmachen, aber kommt man nicht meistens her, weil auf der Suche nach einer Komponente oder so ist? Naja zumindest am Anfang.

Ich wünsch allen Gewinnern viel Spass mit den Teilen, ihr habt meinen ungeteilten Neid


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie schön zu sehen es gibt heute wieder eine GTX 580 zu gewinnen, mal schauen wer heute der glückliche Gewinner ist .
Würde mich schon über so eine Graka freuen, also Leute alle Daumen drücken denn die möchte jeder gewinnen .
Also viel Glück euch allen und mir auch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cube (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So wieder mitgemacht wegen der GTX 580.... meine 9800GT fällt schon auseinnander^^

Hoffentlich habe ich Glück!!


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Einer wird Gewinnen!? Aber wer ? Ich nicht Habe eh kein Glück. 
obwohl ich immer ganz lieb und nett bin .


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch wieder eingetragen und hoffen, dass heute was draus wird.
meine 7900GS fällt auch schon auseinander


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> auch wieder eingetragen und hoffen, dass heute was draus wird.
> meine 7900GS fällt auch schon auseinander



Mußt nur ganz fest daran glauben ,dan klappt das schon mit der GK


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

tu ich 
tu ich immer


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Aber die hätten Ruhig einen Prozessor verlosen Können !
nen Phenom II X6 oder so .


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ne kein amd 
besser die neuen SBEs oder Festplatten, was sich momentan vom Preis her nicht viel tut


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> auch wieder eingetragen und hoffen, dass heute was draus wird.
> meine 7900GS fällt auch schon auseinander


 Keine Sorge, wenn ich die GTX 580 bekomme, brauche ich meine GTS450 nicht mehr!


----------



## akatoti (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wäre ja schon froh wenn ich irgendwas mal gewinnen würde.. ich freue mich auch über Sachen die keiner haben will


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



akatoti schrieb:


> ich freue mich auch über Sachen die keiner haben will


 
Wie währe es mit meiner EX GF ?


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hoffentlich krich ich dat Ding.


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wenn ich die GTX 580 bekomme, brauche ich meine GTS450 nicht mehr!


 schenkste mir dann, ja?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das überleg ich mir, wenn ich die GTX580 habe!


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



akatoti schrieb:


> wäre ja schon froh wenn ich irgendwas mal gewinnen würde.. ich freue mich auch über Sachen die keiner haben will



Haha... Ich hätte da noch was,was keiner mehr haben will


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das überleg ich mir, wenn ich die GTX580 habe!


 wird aber nicht, weil ich die schon bekomm, ansonsten steh ich auch bei dir mit offenen Händen da xD


----------



## Hidden (6. Dezember 2011)

david430 schrieb:
			
		

> wer das gehaeuse nicht ehrt, ist der 580 nicht wert.^^


Wenn ich ne 580 gewinnen sollte brauch ich nen neues Gehäuse ^^
(Aber das verloste fand ich hässlich. Vllt säg ich dann aber auch meinen Festplattenkäfig auf, ich liebe mein Gehäusedesign)



			
				david430 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will nicht so hoch hinaus, eine 560 oder eine 120 gb ssd reichen vollkommen aus.


Da hab ich ja schon nahezu gleichwertiges, das würde also verkauft werden. (Wobei ich die SSD erst gestern bestellt habe, nachdem ich hier keine Gewonnen habe ^^)


----------



## Alex0309 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ohja , wieder ne Chance auf eine GTX 580 , wollte mir dieses oder nächtes Jahr einen neuen PC holen , so brauch ich keine Grafikkarte mehr.
Kommen auch mal Mainboards  am besten mit CPU dazu , wäre lohnenswert , mein alter E6750 muss zur Rente gesetzt werden.


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hmm, 580,... schick schick


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wenn ich die GTX 580 gewinnen sollte gebe ich meine hübsche GTX570 dennoch nicht her  Ich werde wahrscheinlich die GTX 580 nicht mal einbauen weil es sich bei einem 22" Monitor kaum lohnen wird  Uuuuuuuund zack hab Sie gewonnen *lol* Das wäre wiedermal voll mein Glück


----------



## Hidden (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wenn ich die GTX 580 gewinnen sollte gebe ich meine hübsche GTX570 dennoch nicht her


Hätte ich ne günstigere Graka als meine 5850 BE würd ich sie verschenken, aber dafür ist die zu teuer. (Wenn ich die 580 gewinn verschenk ich ne Radeon HD 4350 )


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Hätte ich ne günstigere Graka als meine 5850 BE würd ich sie verschenken, aber dafür ist die zu teuer. (Wenn ich die 580 gewinn verschenk ich ne Radeon HD 4350 )


 
Also sollte es denn so sein, dann verschenke ich die 580


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Warten warten warten ..... ??? 
da brauch ich aber noch nen neues Netzteil wenn ich die GTX580 gewinne 
aber dat gibet ja auch zu gewinnen,und bei meinen Glück


----------



## Hidden (6. Dezember 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte es denn so sein, dann verschenke ich die 580




Ich nehme die dann gerne ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Es gibt ein Gehäuse Gewinner


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Ich nehme die dann gerne ^^


 


Ja, die geht dann an an meinen jüngeren Bruder, der spart schon wie doof,...
Sollte es bis zum 23. nicht klappen, dann stocke ich sein Erspartes dramatisch auf! 

BTW: Der spielt hier nicht mit!


----------



## Shooter (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wer hat diesmal die GTX 580 gewonnen?


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sorry Idefix


----------



## Airboume (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Shooter schrieb:


> Und wer hat diesmal die GTX 580 gewonnen?


 ich nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Shooter schrieb:


> Und wer hat diesmal die GTX 580 gewonnen?


 
Ich!!!!

Verdammt, ich sollte nicht beim Träumen posten!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jop auch nichts im Kasten!!! -.- 
Und wieder wird eine eh schon schlechter Tag noch schlechter! 

Ich geh jetzt die Real Welt ausblenden und zock Skyrim! 

Grüße und Glückwunsch an den Gewinner (Wo immer er sein mag)
EDDIE


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Sorry Idefix


 Jop, nichts. Pech im Spiel Glück in der Liebe. Also grab ich morgen mal voll die Kollegin an und bettel nach Liebe


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Jop, nichts. Pech im Spiel Glück in der Liebe. Also grab ich morgen mal voll die Kollegin an und bettel nach Liebe


 
Das darf man nicht!


----------



## speddy411 (6. Dezember 2011)

Schaut doch mal ein Thread weiter unten


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Dezember 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:
			
		

> Das darf man nicht!



Ide hätte jetzt aber ne gute Begründung


----------



## Cube (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja war klar wieder nichts gewonnen..... mich interessiert mal wie viele da mit machen...und wieviel davon kein Doppel Account haben


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wenn ich bei der Arbeit mit Computern eins gelernt habe dann das ich einem Computer nur soweit traue wie ich ihn werfen kann.


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wer zuletzt lacht, hat es nicht eher begriffen!


----------



## Hidden (6. Dezember 2011)

speddy411 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut doch mal ein Thread weiter unten



Was steht denn da?
(mit der App lässt sich irgendwie schlecht nachgucken)


----------



## Dennisth (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Liebes PCGH,

leider habe ich keine E-Mail für den Gewinn der GTX 580 erhalten.  Vielleicht habt Ihr es nur vergessen. Macht ja nichts. Sendet diese einfach nochmal an mich.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## kraehe123 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Oft kommt das Glück durch eine Tür herein, von der man gar nicht wusste, dass man sie offen gelassen hatte.


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich gewinn nie was :C niiiieeeeee :CCC
Und andere immer :C


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

naja was solls...

mich würde ja mal interessieren wie viele da mit machen...

da wundert es mich nicht aber demjenigen herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## Hidden (6. Dezember 2011)

Beitrag Nr. 1000 
Kommen ja noch nen paar Chancen ne 580 zu gewinnen ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Beitrag Nr. 1000
> Kommen ja noch nen paar Chancen ne 580 zu gewinnen ^^


 
Stimmt, das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen!


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nur noch 18 Tage, um was zu gewinnen. Ich muß mich mehr anstrengen!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Beitrag Nr. 1000
> Kommen ja noch nen paar Chancen ne 580 zu gewinnen ^^


 

Ja 3Stk. zu ca. 15k Gegenspielern wen das mal reicht!

Aber Morgen will ich für meinen Teil garnicht gewinnen, schon etwas frech könnte man sagen das der Gewinner, Sieger der Herzen sein wird und das auf alle Ewigkeit!
GTX580 ca. 450€ die 520 Nvidia 40€ mhh da kannst dir dann den Gewinn schenken... Da haben alle anderen mehr dran gewonnen, und zwar eine Lachnummer! 

EDDIE


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ja 3Stk. zu ca. 15k Gegenspielern wen das mal reicht!
> 
> Aber Morgen will ich für meinen Teil garnicht gewinnen, schon etwas frech könnte man sagen das der Gewinner, Sieger der Herzen sein wird und das auf alle Ewigkeit!
> GTX580 ca. 450€ die 520 Nvidia 40€ mhh da kannst dir dann den Gewinn schenken... Da haben alle anderen mehr dran gewonnen, und zwar eine Lachnummer!
> ...


 Woher willst du wissen was es morgen zu gewinnen gibt 
Ob GTX580/ 570 oder GT520, selbst wen man nur einen Lolie mit PCGHX Schriftzug verlost ... bis jetzt hat keiner der hier Dauer Anwesenden gewonnen


----------



## NZHALKO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

weil du es ab 00:00 sehen kannst

ansonsten stimme ich dir zu..


----------



## kraehe123 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

moin das will ich nicht gewinnen was heute verlost würd.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen was es morgen zu gewinnen gibt
> Ob GTX580/ 570 oder GT520, selbst wen man nur einen Lolie mit PCGHX Schriftzug verlost ... bis jetzt hat keiner der hier Dauer Anwesenden gewonnen


 

Hi Idefix, 

ich stimme dir ja zu, gratis ist gratis und einem geschenkten usw. schaut man nicht in den Grafikkartenlüfter.
Schon klar! Ich finde nur die Abweichung so havy ca. 450€ an Wert und 40€ an Wer das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied!
Und sind wir alle doch mal erlich der Lolie mit dem PCGHX Label drauf währe ja wohl mehr als 450€ wert! (Allein das es ein Einzelstück währe 
würde den Kultigen Wert ausmachen! )

Das soll ja keine Beschwerde sein, nur ein Satz in den Raum geworfen! (Den ich gewinn doch eh nicht! Selbst diese 520 Nvidia Karte gewinn ich nicht! XD

Aber ich wünsch trozdem allen viel Glück die heute dabei sind, und wen es auch nur ein Seelischer Preis ist! 


Grüße EDDIE


----------



## Schiassomat (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na ja mein Office Pc könnte ne neue GraKa vertragen die vorhandene MSI 8400GS ist schon sehr schwach übersetzt.


----------



## NZHALKO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

was habt ihr alle? ne silent 520 is doch super! Mein Media-PC läuft mit ner passiven 86gt und ich hätt nix gegen eine 520!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> weil du es ab 00:00 sehen kannst
> 
> ansonsten stimme ich dir zu..


 Ich sehe nur eine GT520 aber sonst nichts.


----------



## NZHALKO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*


Das ist doch genau der Punkt!


----------



## Airboume (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so, genau um 10°° eingetragen, villeicht passierts ja damit


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> so, genau um 10°° eingetragen, villeicht passierts ja damit


Habe ich gestern auch soversucht. 
... "leider" scheint das absolut random zu sein...


----------



## Airboume (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern auch soversucht.
> ... "leider" scheint das absolut random zu sein...


 
Hoffnung verschwunden...


----------



## NZHALKO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

echt mal / random / sonst hätt ich schon 6 mal gewonnen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie gut das ich 18 geworden bin. 
Wie blöd das ich bis jetzt nichts gewonnen hab.


----------



## kraehe123 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

So angeklickt , und jetzt ist wieder warten und Hoffen angesagt


----------



## kraehe123 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so jetzt heißt es warten und hoffen 
Ich frag mich,wenn ich gewinnen sollte? was mache ich mit dem Teil ? 
verschenken, verkaufen , oder als ersatzkarte behalten ?


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja wenn du die Grafikkarte haben willst, musst du halt deine jetztige fuer opfern.
Ist aber nur einer von vielen Schritten.


----------



## Cube (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der Gewinner wird doch per Email benachrichtigt oder?....

Naja wieder mit gemacht und mal sehen....


----------



## NZHALKO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

OMG Stop OT now pls @ all!

die GT 520 ist momentan auf Platz 93 der Grafikrangliste komischerweise 10 plätze schlechter als die 220...aber besser als meine 86gt.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Von welcher Rangliste sprichst du?


----------



## McZonk (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe hier wieder eine Menge Postings ausgeblendet. Seht dies bitte auch gleich als letzte Warnung an, wer meint hier weiter sinnlose (Offtopic-)Posts absetzen zu müssen, darf dann auch mit Post rechnen - und nein, wir sprechen hier nicht von der Gewinnbenachrichtigung.


----------



## Hidden (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich will die GT520 nicht  (mitgemacht hab ich trotzdem ^^)
Wenn ich wieder erwarten gewinnen sollte verlos ich sie hier 

BTW:
Die Mods hier sind aber "agressiv".
Ich kenne kein Forum, in dem so exessiv gegen nen bisschen OT gelaber vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dann hast du jetzt eines kennengelernt. 

Im Übrigen sind wir nicht "aggressiv", sondern setzen lediglich die Regeln um, die in Zusammenarbeit mit vielen Usern der Community erarbeitet und als "gut" befunden wurden. Und da wir nach Möglichkeit alle unser Bestes tun diese einzuhalten, wirst sicher auch du es schaffen.


----------



## Airboume (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

 ist das nicht auch schonwieder offtopic?
bitte den post über mir löschen 

@Topic:
Ich würd mich auch über die 520GT freuen, ich kann Hardwaremäßig momentan alles gebrauchen


----------



## kraehe123 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gewinnen tut man hier eh nichts 
und humor ist hier auch fehl am platz.obwohl man sachliche und fachliche posting mit humor verbinden kann .
jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich die Zeitschrift PCGH abbestellt habe ....und ehe ich wieder gesperrt werde ( Ich glaube das es hier war )
Lösche ich meinen Account die nachsten tage oder jetzt .


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> Lösche ich meinen Account die nachsten tage oder jetzt .



Am besten aber erst nach der Gewinnspieldauer.
Und naechstes Jahr nervst du dann wieder hier herum


----------



## NZHALKO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@ all:
leute was geht denn jetzt ab? Ihr seid aber empfindlich nur weil euch mal gesagt wird das ihr aufhören sollt OT zu schreiben. Und dann auch noch 3(!) Warnungen der Mods das ist doch das wahre Paradies! Ich kenn Foren da wurdest du auf lebenszeit gebannt wenn du nur deine eigene Meinung geschrieben hast und keine Fakten! Also 

@ GoldenMic
Ich meine: 
Grafikrangliste - Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet. - PC-Erfahrung.de

<--- sortiert nach Leistung im durchschnitt aller Werte damit nicht wieder jemand meckert die eine wäre aber 0,000001% besser in Furmark als die andere...solche sprüche halt. Fanboys maybe


Ka was ihr euch so aufregt über die 520. Es war doch schon vorher in der Galerie klar das davon 4 Stück verlost werden! Geht das gemaule dann bei jedem dieser Tage hier wieder los?


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> Geht das gemaule dann bei jedem dieser Tage hier wieder los?


 
Es wurde doch vorher gefuehlt ueber 100 Seiten rumgeheult und gemault, wer nicht aller mitmachen darf.
Das das fuer PCGH halt eine tolle Werbeaktion ist wurde natuerlich ignoriert. Die Minderung der persoenlichen Gewinnchance ist da viel wichtiger.
Ausserdem kosten Seiten wie PCGH Geld, die wir ja auch alle unterstuetzen mit nicht aktivierten Adblockern und Aehnlichem, oder?
Wenn man das alles zusammen betrachtet, ist es schon gemein das PCGH das nicht nur fuer die achsotreue Community macht.

Nach dem sich jetzt genug darueber ausgekotzt wurde, zieht man halt ueber die Gewinne her, die man natuerlich eh nicht erhaelt, sondern irgendwer mit 7 Accounts und sich nur zu solchen Aktionen hier blicken laesst.

Mein persoenliches Fazit: den Leuten geht es zu gut, wenn sie sich ueber solche Sachen aufregen, beschweren, rumheulen und aehnliches.

Anstatt sich ueber die moegliche Gewinnchance freuen und Seiten, wenn man sie denn regelmaessig besucht und nutzt, unterstuetzt.


----------



## boehmer_dce (7. Dezember 2011)

@Verminaard

ich stimme dir zu 100% zu!!


----------



## Airboume (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so, gleich ists so weit, wa 
Villeicht sind meine Chancen heute ja höher, wenn nicht so viele die Graka haben wollen


----------



## Royce (7. Dezember 2011)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht xD


----------



## mf_Jade (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja, das ist wie mit dem Lotto, da gewinnt man wenn überhaupt nur einmal im Leben und da soll sichs lohnen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hat sich schon irgendwo im Forum jemand gemeldet ? Bei mir war´s nix ...


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also ich hab sie auch nicht...mein Glück wollte sich wohl für was anderes aufheben


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie auch nicht...mein Glück wollte sich wohl für was anderes aufheben



Ja , genau .... jetzt wo Du´s sagst ..... bei mir auch ^^

Nämlich ....

Dass ich nächstes Mal nicht den Abholtermin für den gelben Sack Müll vergesse .....


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Yes Yes YES!!! Nicht gewonnen XD N1 puh und ich hatte schon Angst als ich 3neue Mail´s auf meinem E-Mail konto erblickte!
XD Mein Beileid ehhh Glückwunsch an den Gewinner... der GT520... 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt.

Ich hätt die 520er dankend genommen...die ist sicherlich effizienter als meine 6800le im server und zudem ist sie passiv gekühlt. Is doch tip top das ding für nen homeserver der auch gelegentlich mal nen video oder youtube abspielt


----------



## NZHALKO (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

kann skyw8lk3r nur zustimmen. Ausserdem was soll dieses ganze "ich spar mir mein Glück auf" oder "hoffentlich gewinn ich die nicht"? Ihr könnt doch eh merhmals gewinnen, die changsen ändern sich nicht!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> kann skyw8lk3r nur zustimmen. Ausserdem was soll dieses ganze "ich spar mir mein Glück auf" oder "hoffentlich gewinn ich die nicht"? Ihr könnt doch eh merhmals gewinnen, die changsen ändern sich nicht!


 
Das ist alles nur Aberglaube, und mehr im Spaß gemeint als alles andere!
Auch eine GT520 hätte ich mir in meinen Server gebaut, keine Frage! Freuen würde sich jeder über seinen pers. Hauptgewinn.

Erlich gesagt freut sich doch jeder etwas mehr über eine GTX580 oder GTX560 als über eine GT520!
Aber das haben wir jetzt auf fast 1000Seiten schon durchgekaut und wieder ausgespuckt.

Also freuen wir uns doch auf unser Weinachtsfest welches bald vor der Tür steht! Gewinnen ist ja bekanntlich nicht ALLES.

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## Cube (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so wieder mitgemacht..  für die GTX 560


----------



## kraehe123 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur Aberglaube, und mehr im Spaß gemeint als alles andere!
> Auch eine GT520 hätte ich mir in meinen Server gebaut, keine Frage! Freuen würde sich jeder über seinen pers. Hauptgewinn.
> 
> Erlich gesagt freut sich doch jeder etwas mehr über eine GTX580 oder GTX560 als über eine GT520!
> ...



Auf weihnachten freuen ? Seit wochen hört man nichts anderes mehr , ich glaub viele sind froh wenn das fest in 12 tagen vorbei ist, 
ja und hier bei diesem gewinnspiel ist einfach nur Glück, viel glück und für viele ist das hier nur  nen spass mit mitzumachen,in dem sinne 

Wünsche ich  euch allen viel Glück


----------



## Cael (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wollen auch haben, aber Cael nie gewinnen HUG aber Geile sache


----------



## montecuma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



xTrisherx schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> hab da mal ne frage, bekomme ich überhaut ne meldung, wenn man auch nichts bei der (heutigen) verlosung gewonnen hat?  per email oder so?


 
Im jedem Adventskalenderfensterchen steht drin, dass du heute leider nichts gewonnen hast^^
Nehme aber an, dass falls du doch mal gewonnen hast es dort auch stehen würde


----------



## Airboume (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und wieder eingertagen 
Ich will nu was gewinn


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jetzt hört mal auf rumzuheulen ^^  Freut euch das ich alle um 20 Uhr mit Herzklopfen alle 2 sekunden euer EMail-Fach abprüft 
So mach ich es zumindest

@Airboume

Deine Signatur stimmt nicht 

Person1= -20€ (In die Box)
Person2= -20€ (In die Box)

Person2= -20€ - 30€ (Für die Box mit 40€)  = -50€. 
-50€ + 40€ (Aus der Box) = -10€

Person1= -20€ + 30€ = +10€

Danke du hast mich für ein paar Sekunden beschäftigt.


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jetzt hört mal auf rumzuheulen ^^  Freut euch das ich alle um 20 Uhr mit Herzklopfen alle 2 sekunden euer EMail-Fach abprüft
> So mach ich es zumindest
> 
> @Airboume
> ...


 
musst du nicht arbeiten?? 


finde es auch wirklich krass wie hier geweint wird.. mir ist es egal, ich mache mit und hoffe auf einen gewinn (*GTX580 du bist jetzt schon MEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*) und falls doch nicht, dann eben nicht..


also entspannt euch mal alle und seid froh, dass es so einfach ist hier teilzunehmen..


----------



## Thaurial (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wo is mein Betrag hin Oo

PS: Ok..


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

viel erfolg für alle teilnehmer bei dem gewinnspiel!! 

und danke pcgh für das gewinnspiel!!



ich werde in diesem thread nichts mehr verfassen..


----------



## Klutten (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nur als Hinweis am Rande: Es wird nicht alle zwei Seiten oder täglich vorgewarnt, dass auch dieser Thread den Forenregeln - und hier besonders dem Punkt Offtopic/Spam - unterliegt. Entsprechende Entgleisungen werden daher geahndet.


----------



## Maurer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Danke für diesen tollen Adventskalender 
Drücke allen die Daumen, mir selbst natürlich auch


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich will die 560!!!!


----------



## DAkuma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Seit jahren mach ich nun bei jedem adventskalender im I-net mit,den ich finden kann....nie was gewonnen, so gönne er(pcgh) mir doch bitte die Gtx 560 heute


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe bisher mitgemacht -- ja auch bei der GT 520  --  und noch nichts gewonnen.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Wieviele machen eig mit? Iwelche zahlen pcgh?


----------



## kraehe123 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Seit jahren mach ich nun bei jedem adventskalender im I-net mit,den ich finden kann....nie was gewonnen, so gönne er(pcgh) mir doch bitte die Gtx 560 heute [/QUOTE
> 
> die werden dir die nicht gönnen da kann ja jeder kommen .


----------



## DAkuma (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> die werden dir die nicht gönnen da kann ja jeder kommen .


 
Ich habs aber langsam nötig meine ATI steht schon langsam im Grab und ausserdem isse zu schwach


----------



## kraehe123 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Ich habs aber langsam nötig meine ATI steht schon langsam im Grab und ausserdem isse zu schwach



Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen , das du die GK gewinnst


----------



## NZHALKO (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

jaja...ne 560 wär ne schöne ablösung meiner 260...noch 3 stunden


----------



## ayvexd (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bester Kalender im Netz!


----------



## Hidden (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wow, das war heute knapp 
Grade noch Windows auf meiner neuen SSD eingerichtet, ich guck eher zufällig auf die Uhr: 19:58 Uhr


----------



## Robonator (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Oh man wieder nichts, bei Spieletipps ebenso und bei all den anderen im Netz 

Wäre eh mal n Wunder etwas zu gewinnen bei meinem Glück...


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Seit und vorallem warum ist wieder um 20:00 Uhr schluß?


----------



## NZHALKO (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wiso wieder? vorher war bis 18!


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

achja, ich war eben etwas daneben und meinte, das Spiel ging immer bis 22 Uhr , mein Fehler sry


----------



## kraehe123 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wieder an erfahrung gewonnen


----------



## kraehe123 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nen CPU Kühler heute .... is mir etwas zu groß 140x159,7x171 mm 
da is mir meine wasserkühlung platz sparrender, habe noch so einen großen kühler 
hier rumliegen einen Arctic Frreezer Xtreme Rve.2


----------



## NZHALKO (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und nächstes Jahr werden dann die anderen Organe bedient? So ein paar Crosshair MB´s, einige 2nd gen. Bulldozer und villeicht auch etwas Peripherie? 

@kraehe123

den Freezer nennst du groß? Mein Matterhorn mit 2*120er ist auch ein ganz schöner Brocken. Ob der Phanteks es mit ihm aufnehmen kann weis ich erst wenn ich ihn gewonnen habe


----------



## NZHALKO (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

19:48...die spannung steigt!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

20.09Uhr die Spannung steigt weiter .... ^^

20:10 Uhr : Edit : Nix ...


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch nichts 
schade...
aber ein paar mal haben wir ja noch 
irgendwie war die ersten tage mehr los, als jetzt


----------



## NZHALKO (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

tja auch bei mir wie immer nichts. flaut irgendwie en bisschn ab zurzeit. kein wunder wenn die lucker sich gleich wieder verdrücken


----------



## mf_Jade (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> tja auch bei mir wie immer nichts. flaut irgendwie en bisschn ab zurzeit. kein wunder wenn die lucker sich gleich wieder verdrücken


 
Was soll das bitte bedeuten...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht isses nur etwas ruhiger , weil´s "nur" um nen Kühler ging und nicht um ne GTX 580. Ich brauche allerdings alles , weil ich bald n neues System aufbauen will ... 

Oder alle verteilen sich mittlerweile auf mehrere Adventsspielthreads ...


----------



## Eroghor (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

*seufz*

Yay, was gewonnen! Der CPU Kühler macht sich bestimmt gut in meinem WaKü-Kreislauf 

Naja mal sehen was sich draus machen lässt, aber immerhin mal was gewonnen! Obwohl, vielleicht sollte ich echt mal mit Lotto anfangen, vor nem Monat Diablo3 Beta Zugang erhalten und jetzt das...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Och...du kannst ihn auch mir schicken 
Glückwunsch


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Eroghor schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Yay, was gewonnen! Der CPU Kühler macht sich bestimmt gut in meinem WaKü-Kreislauf
> 
> Naja mal sehen was sich draus machen lässt, aber immerhin mal was gewonnen! Obwohl, vielleicht sollte ich echt mal mit Lotto anfangen, vor nem Monat Diablo3 Beta Zugang erhalten und jetzt das...



Hey : Glückwunsch !!! Is doch n "cooles" Teil !  Also ich hätt´ ihn gut gebrauchen können ... Glückspilz ^^


----------



## riotmilch (9. Dezember 2011)

Gz!
Ich hätte ihn auch gebrauchen können ^ ^


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

^^von mir auch glückwunsch 
ich hätt ihn zwar nicht gebrauchen können, aber der sieht bestimmt schick im regal aus


----------



## kraehe123 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner


----------



## Dominik. (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wo sieht man denn den Gewinner?


----------



## kraehe123 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heute wieder eine Asus ENGTX560 DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5
na mal sehen ob ich die gewinne


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja, auf ein neues ..... viel Glück !


----------



## Alex0309 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja , euch allen wieder viel Glück   Aber Leute macht doch nur mit wenn ihr es wirklich nötig habt , ich meine wenn ihr schon ne GTX 580 oder gleich drei davon habt ,lasst den anderen doch dann ne größere Chance auf eine neue Karte.


----------



## riotmilch (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Ja , euch allen wieder viel Glück   Aber Leute macht doch nur mit wenn ihr es wirklich nötig habt , ich meine wenn ihr schon ne GTX 580 oder gleich drei davon habt ,lasst den anderen doch dann ne größere Chance auf eine neue Karte.


 
Sehe ich auch so!
Das ist ja nicht mal ne Ti, oder?
Da reicht meine GTX460 auch noch aus und nur um das Ding dann zu verkaufen mach ich nicht mit.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mal ne Ti, oder?


 
Eine Ti ist überhaupt nicht dabei. Es ist immer nur die normale.


----------



## Hidden (10. Dezember 2011)

Alex0309 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Leute macht doch nur mit wenn ihr es wirklich nötig habt


Wird wohl nicht passieren (wobei ich den Großteil was man hier gewinnen kann verschenken würde, da nur ne 580 oder das Netzteil mich intressieren.)
Je nachdem was es ist würde ich bei einem Gewinn hier im Forum verschenken, oder an Freunde.


----------



## Alex0309 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja , stimmt die GTX 580 wäre schon cool , das Netzteil wäre zu groß  , so viel watt bräuchte ich nie und naja , wirklich schade das kein Mainboard  dabei ist , wo ich doch bald ein neues System bauen will .
Fast 5 Jahre habe ich den schon , aber so langsam muss was neues her.


----------



## kraehe123 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Ja , stimmt die GTX 580 wäre schon cool , das Netzteil wäre zu groß , so viel watt bräuchte ich nie und naja , wirklich schade das kein Mainboard dabei ist , wo ich doch bald ein neues System bauen will .
> Fast 5 Jahre habe ich den schon , aber so langsam muss was neues her.



Dan brauchste du aber ausser dem Mainboard noch speicher+CPU , wäre doch schön wenn die das alles hier verlosen würden, und  du das dann auch noch gewinnen würdest


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Ja , euch allen wieder viel Glück   Aber Leute macht doch nur mit wenn ihr es wirklich nötig habt , ich meine wenn ihr schon ne GTX 580 oder gleich drei davon habt ,lasst den anderen doch dann ne größere Chance auf eine neue Karte.


 

So ein gehäule jetzt sollen nur noch die mitmachen die ohen hin schon geld für ihre Hardware ausgegebn haben? Jeder soll die gleiche Chance haben! Du hast auch nur 126Post sollen wir jetzt darum kämpfen das nur läute die aktiver sind im Forum als du bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen dürfen?


----------



## Leberwurst (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vom mir auch viel Glück naja ich wüsste gern wie lang die 560 alles auf Max und flüssig wiedergeben kann. Meine GTX 260 hab ich jetzt schon ein paar Jahre und eigentlich kann ich alles noch auf max oder einer mischung aus Max und hoch spielen.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also nen Upgrade wäre schon schick


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich würde mich irgendwo verar... fühlen wenn ich hier als Informatiker absolut nichts gewinne aber den Akkuschrauber im Baumarkt gewinnen würde wo ich nur aus jucks und dollerei mitgemacht habe  DAS ist dann ein Zeichen. Nur welches?


----------



## Verminaard (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> DAS ist dann ein Zeichen. Nur welches?


 
Bring deiner Frau bei mit dem Ding umzugehen. Falls du noch keine Frau hast, such dir eine Handwerkerin!

Weil wie du schon sagtet, informatiker mit Akkuschrauber?!


----------



## Alex0309 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> So ein gehäule jetzt sollen nur noch die mitmachen die ohen hin schon geld für ihre Hardware ausgegebn haben? Jeder soll die gleiche Chance haben! Du hast auch nur 126Post sollen wir jetzt darum kämpfen das nur läute die aktiver sind im Forum als du bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen dürfen?



Ehm ok ok reg dich mal wieder ab , natürlich soll jeder die gleiche Chance haben. Und ich heule auch nicht rum , das ich nichts gewinne , weil andere mitmachen . Das ist ein Gewinnspiel und da brauch man halt Glück.


----------



## Cube (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wieder nichts gewonnen OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.............


----------



## PAUI (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich hab auch nix gewonnen Schade.


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich dchau mal in mein postfach-
Uuuuund---nix -____________-


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Auch nichts


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nüscht.


----------



## Leberwurst (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Auch nix. Wieviele von den gewinnern haben sich hier eigentlich schon gemeldet?


----------



## TankCommander (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nichts...

Ja genau gute Frage...Wer hat den schon alles gewonnen?


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nix bei mir :/ Hab auch noch nix gewonnen, bei keinem der Kalender im Internet


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Leider nix brauchbares im Postfach...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Wieviele von den gewinnern haben sich hier eigentlich schon gemeldet?



Es haben sich schon ein paar .... ich meine 3 selber gelesen zu haben .... gemeldet .... nett.


----------



## NZHALKO (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

loooooooooool

grade nach hause gekommen

E-mails abgerufen:

1 mail :

"WICHTIG, GEWINNMITTTEILUNG!"



.......

Casino Spam


maaaaaaan das gabs zwar schon oft aber sowas von*pieeeep* war das noch nie


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

gemein ....


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hahaha tjaa


----------



## Dominik. (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das Glück hat auch heute nichts für mich übrig


----------



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schade nicht gewonnen.  Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. 
BTW, Ich hatte abnormale Langweile da dacht ich mir ich erstelle was schönes  Das folgende Bild habe ich selber (zum teil) erstellt.


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Schade nicht gewonnen.  Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.
> BTW, Ich hatte abnormale Langweile da dacht ich mir ich erstelle was schönes  Das folgende Bild habe ich selber (zum teil) erstellt.
> EDIT: Mist mir fällt auf das ich vergessen habe die Uhr wegzuradieren auf Bild 2


Hahahhahahahh genauso ist es!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Mit jeden Tag meines Lebens gewinne ich immer wieder aufs neue, ... an Erfahrungen. Und es erhöht sich natürlich die Anzahl derer die mich am ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema  

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie nach 20Uhr nachgeschaut ob ich was gewonnen habe oder nicht. Warum auch? Die Benachrichtigung hält sich auch bis morgen Früh wenn ich regulär wieder den PC anschalte.


----------



## kraehe123 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Neuer Tag und Neues Glück?


----------



## NZHALKO (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

soso also der ram heute? naja damit kann ich leider NIX anfagnen mit meinem DDR2 Sys...egal ich gewinn eh nicht von daher


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Damit können wohl die wenigsten gewönlichen Dualchannel User was anfangen. Zumindest dann nicht wenn der Anspruch besteht das alle 4 Rambänke genutzt werden sollen. Die Core Riegel gibts nur im sündteuren Dualpack zuzukaufen. Da macht es mehr Sinn gleich ein 16GB 4er Pack zu kaufen, welches bei gleichem Kurs des Dualpacks, sogar mit lediglich 1,5 Volt auskommt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der Ram wär´ genau das richtige für mein neues Gaming System. 8 GB würden zwar auch reichen , aber mehr schadet ja nicht 

Auf ein neues und viel Glück allen !


----------



## PAUI (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Für mich wäre das auch nix habe ein AM3 System und schon vollbestückt, da würde nur ein 4er Pack gehen.

viel Glück euch allen. und auf ein neues


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel ram und welche channel gehen denn bei 1156? Ich hab 4 slots und in allen 2gb drin


----------



## kraehe123 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so Angeglickt und hoffen ... naja speicher wäre nicht schlecht,dan brauch ich nur noch nen neues Board. 

                               Ps: Gruß nach Lucka


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



PAUI schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das auch nix habe ein AM3 System und schon vollbestückt, da würde nur ein 4er Pack gehen.
> 
> viel Glück euch allen. und auf ein neues




Oder nur 2 Ram Riegel nutzen, sind ja dann noch immer 8 GB


----------



## Hidden (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Der RAM ist das was ich am wenigsten gebrauchen kann.
Dazu bräuchte ich dann noch nen neues Bord, und ne neue CPU ^^


----------



## NZHALKO (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja genau und das gibts dann halt erst nächstes jahr


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen,

dan wünsche ich dem ganzen Forum auf ein neues viel Glück und Spaß bei diesem Türchen!

Grüße EDDIE 

..... 
 *GLÜCK *
.


----------



## kraehe123 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen Leute .
allen einen guten wochen anfang und viel glück bei der ziehung heute.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heute wird es wieder richtig interessant ...
Ich drücke allen, die es verdient haben, die Daumen


----------



## mumu (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei den Preisen lohnt es sich


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hossa...der Tagespreis konnte dir sogar einen ersten Beitrag nach fast drei Jahren Mitgliedschaft entlocken


----------



## NZHALKO (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

looooooooool da war aber jemand aktiv

5 Stk und 3 sind dann schon weg? Dann kommt die letzte aber bestimmt erst am 24.


----------



## Bennz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> 5 Stk und 3 sind dann schon weg? Dann kommt die letzte aber bestimmt erst am 24.


 
nene am 24 gibts nen gtx 580 sli gespann zu gewinnen, aber pssst.


----------



## Fallobst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die PCGH schon lange aboniert, in FB geliked - Aber bei dem Preis muss man sich ja auch mal im Forum anmelden  Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## Research (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Da ich nur bei den wenigen Sachen mitmache die mich Interessieren, GTX 580, SSD, RAM (und mal sehen was sonst so kommt), dürften sich die Gewinnchancen für alle um 0,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 erhöhen.

Ihr dürft mir später danken.

@ Mods

Ich habe hier viele DP gesehen, habt ihr da wieder aufgeräumt?

Freue mich für die Gewinner.

Es haben sich bisher gemeldet: Gehäuse, 1x GTX 580 und CPU-Kühler. Fehlen noch: 10+ der von heute Abend.


----------



## kraehe123 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@ Research  Da ich nur bei den wenigen Sachen mitmache die mich Interessieren, GTX 580, SSD, RAM (und mal sehen was sonst so kommt), dürften sich die Gewinnchancen für alle um 0,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000001 erhöhen.

Ihr dürft mir später danken.
ich_ danke dir jetzt schon mal später hab ich keine zeit 1000 mal danke _
_für deinen Groß mut und deine opfer bereitschaft _
​


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



> Da ich nur bei den wenigen Sachen mitmache die mich Interessieren, GTX 580, SSD, RAM (und mal sehen was sonst so kommt), dürften sich die Gewinnchancen für alle um 0,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000001 erhöhen.


 
Nicht so pessimistisch! Mach doch bei allen mit! Wenn du was gewinnst, das du nicht brauchst, kannst du es ja immer noch verkaufen. Spült wieder ein bisschen Extra-Geld in die Hardwarekasse. 

Und wenn man mal nicht gewinnt: Dabei sein ist alles! *duckundweglauf*


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die Moderation scheint auch in Weihnachtsstimmung zu sein  Hier geht ja mehr ab und wird ja mehr erlaubt als im eigentlichen Laberthread


----------



## Leberwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Oder ihnen wirds langsam zu blöd^^

So ich wünsch allen viel glück ... glaub ich zumindest ne 580 hätten wohl die meisten gern.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hoffe und hoffe...und wünsche allen anderen trotzdem Glück


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Würde sich hübsch auf mein Grafikkartenregal machen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Würde sich hübsch auf mein Grafikkartenregal machen


 
Epic Fail!!!

XDD

Sry aber ich bastel dir dann sehr gern eine 1 zu 1 Kopie(aus Pappe), aber fürs Regal ist sie doch zu schade! 
Das währe so wie ins Auto einsteigen und nicht losfahren.(Quelle: Mario Barth)


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und viel Spaß!


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die nächste 580!


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte soviel pech in deutsch dass ich eigentlich nur noch gewinnen kann!


----------



## NZHALKO (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ne GraKa kann eig jeder gebrauchen das ist klar. Den Cooler ja nicht unbedingt. Ich warte ja nur gespannt auf das NT welches ich am allermeisten begehre


----------



## Leberwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich könnte eigentlich alles gebrauchen da ich mir anfang nächsten Jahres einen neuen PC zusammenstellen will. Aber ein 1k netzteil ist um einiges zu stark. Verbauen würd ichs trotzdem wenns nicht zu laut ist.


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich will ne 580¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Leberwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Da bist du wohl oder übel nicht der einzige


----------



## Dennisth (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Da bist du wohl oder übel nicht der einzige


 
Eben die 4724 anderen neuen User (seit dem 01.12 mit 0 Beiträgen) wollen auch eine für ebay 

Ich hoffe ich gewinne einmal. Meine alte ATI 4890 kommt so langsam an ihre Grenzen


----------



## Leberwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Meine GTX 260 kommt auch langsam an die Grenzen. Da währe ne 580 für mich auch Gerade passend. Auch wenn ich dann nen neues Netzteil brauche weil meins zu schwach ist. Sinds echt schon so viele die sich nur angemeldet haben um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen? Das ist irgendwie peinlich.


----------



## mf_Jade (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Leberwurst  

Mitglied seit:
02.12.2011

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt. Aber vielleicht gewinnen wir so ein paar von den 4700 Leuten für unsere Lieblingsseite  Dann macht vielleicht davon jemand ein paar tolle Tagebücher oder verkauft was im Marktplatz was man dringend benötigt.


----------



## Leberwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und 30 Beiträge ^^ 
Normalerweise brauch ich dafür 1-2 Monate.
Naja ich hab was gegen Leute die sich nur Anmelden um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen aber nix gegen Leute die hier auch schreiben und sowieso jeden tag hier sind. Das Gewinnspiel war bei mir nur ne "Motivation" meine übermäßige Faulheit zu überwinden


----------



## Codanos (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

trotzdem spannend


----------



## Cube (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Verdammt wieder nichts Gewonnen... O M G!


----------



## NZHALKO (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schon wieder nix


----------



## riotmilch (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schade, hätte mich gefreut


----------



## Leberwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bei mir auch nix.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ist doch schon weg, schaut mal in den anderen Thread. So spart man sich das hir jeder kommt mit ich habe nicht gewonnen. Will keiner Wissen


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> ist doch schon weg, schaut mal in den anderen Thread. So spart man sich das hir jeder kommt mit ich habe nicht gewonnen. Will keiner Wissen


 
welcher andere thread?


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dieser hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...6md5-gewinnen-von-10-20-uhr-mitmachen-20.html


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Dieser hier
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...6md5-gewinnen-von-10-20-uhr-mitmachen-20.html


 
Danke!


----------



## kraehe123 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch wieder nicht gewonnen ... aber heute fass ich bestimmt eine GK ab oder so


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schon wieder ne 560??? Ich hätte um alles gewettet das mal wieder ne 520 oder ein Case heute kommt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wer lesen und rechnen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Es wurde aufgezählt wie viel von welchem Artikel verlost wird!


----------



## kraehe123 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

heute gibt es wieder ein GK ... Liebe PCGH seit so lieb und lasst mich gewinnen ..
das würde mir bestimmt helfen bei meiner Erkältung "Hust"


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> heute gibt es wieder ein GK ... Liebe PCGH seit so lieb und lasst mich gewinnen ..
> das würde mir bestimmt helfen bei meiner Erkältung "Hust"



Gute Besserung. Bin auch grad krank. ^^

Und viel Glück mal wieder an alle !


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> heute gibt es wieder ein GK ... Liebe PCGH seit so lieb und lasst mich gewinnen ..
> das würde mir bestimmt helfen bei meiner Erkältung "Hust"



Gute Besserung wünscht ich dir. 

Und viel Glück an alle, die hier jeden Tag dabei sind und das Forum am leben erhalten!

Grüße EDDIE 

@ChrisMK72 auch an dich gute Besserung!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wisst ihr, mit jeden Tag frage ich mich aufs neue:
Am Gewinnspiel dürfen offiziell nur Menschen Teilnehmen die 18 Jahre oder älter sind. Sprich Erwachsene volljährige Bürger und Bürgerinnen. Jetzt lese ich schon über 100 Seiten lang (PC Version mittlerweile 117 Seiten - Und ich betone NICHT von allen) nur geflame und trauer und leid ... geheule ... wie Böse neue Mitglieder doch sind ... keiner meldet sich von den Gewinnern ...  

Ich kann mich noch gut an meinem Unfall mit 12 Jahren erinnern und da habe ich, nicht mal trotz Platzwunden und Knochenbrüchen, nicht so herum geheult wie es hier von Erwachsenen Menschen fabriziert wird wo es nur um ein bisschen Hardware geht.


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wer lesen und rechnen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
> Es wurde aufgezählt wie viel von welchem Artikel verlost wird!


 
ach ne

die verteilung ist aber doch ein bisschen merkwürdig..


----------



## kraehe123 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

@ChrisMK72 wünsche ich dir auch die gute besserung 


 @ EDDIE2Fast   danke


----------



## kraehe123 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, mit jeden Tag frage ich mich aufs neue:
> Am Gewinnspiel dürfen offiziell nur Menschen Teilnehmen die 18 Jahre oder älter sind. Sprich Erwachsene volljährige Bürger und Bürgerinnen. Jetzt lese ich schon über 100 Seiten lang (PC Version mittlerweile 117 Seiten - Und ich betone NICHT von allen) nur geflame und trauer und leid ... geheule ... wie Böse neue Mitglieder doch sind ... keiner meldet sich von den Gewinnern ...
> 
> Ich kann mich noch gut an meinem Unfall mit 12 Jahren erinnern und da habe ich, nicht mal trotz Platzwunden und Knochenbrüchen, nicht so herum geheult wie es hier von Erwachsenen Menschen fabriziert wird wo es nur um ein bisschen Hardware geht.



Hast du nicht selbst schon gejammert . macht aber nichts, bei den meisten so auch bei mir ist das eh nur spass was man hier schreibt .


----------



## Hidden (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut an meinem Unfall mit 12 Jahren erinnern und da habe ich, nicht mal trotz Platzwunden und Knochenbrüchen, nicht so herum geheult wie es hier


Da standest du mit Sicherheit auch unter Schock und warst mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt 

BTW: Neue Mitglieder sind Böse, wenn sie sich nur anmelden um an nem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, ansonsten sind neue User völlig akzeptiert ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Schon richtig!

Gewinnspiele locken nun mal halt auch neue User an.
Einige greifen was ab und verschwinden, wiederum andere bleiben und werden auch aktiv!
Und auf die letzte Gruppe kommt es nun mal an, aktive Member die sich der Community anschliessen und aktiv bleiben.

Da sollte man gelassen bleiben,...
Natürlich ist es schade, wenn man nicht gewinnt, kann aber auch nicht nur Gewinner geben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Und auf die letzte Gruppe kommt es nun mal an, aktive Member die sich der Community anschliessen und aktiv bleiben.
> 
> Da sollte man gelassen bleiben,...
> Natürlich ist es schade, wenn man nicht gewinnt, kann aber auch nicht nur Gewinner geben.



Ja, am Anfang fand ich das auch komisch, mit den 1 Post Usern , angemeldet 1.12. , aber was soll´s .... Ein Gewinn ist eh sehr unwahrscheinlich , statistisch gesehen und wenn´s PCGH nützt , z.B. 1000 neue Aktive user, die übrig bleiben von den Neuanmeldungen, wär doch toll. Aus 1 Post wird auch ganz schnell 400 postings ... ^^

Und @ Krähe und Eddie : Danke ! Geht schon wieder aufwärts ^^

Edit : Und herzlich willkommen an alle neuen User, die auch dabei bleiben !


----------



## djnoob (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

viel Glück an alle .


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dir auch  

Wenn ich hier ne Grafikkarte gewinne würde, dann könnt ich das Geld für eine neue sparen und doch noch zur Snowbeat fahren


----------



## Alex0309 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

danke ,  wünsch euch auch viel Glück


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Dezember 2011)

Gleich gewinne ich!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Gleich gewinne ich!!!!!!!


 
Glaube ich nicht, würde es dir aber gönnen


----------



## Alex0309 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und wer hat gewonnen ?? Ich habe leider bisher nichts drin


----------



## Airboume (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch nichts, nur eine Statusmeldung von *****


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nichts, wie immer...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nix im Kasten!


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Dezember 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich nicht, würde es dir aber gönnen



Juhu, mir würde jmd mal was gönnen !  
Jetz schaue ich *trommelwirbel*
nichts -___________-


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Grad ne Mail bekommen : Gewinnen Sie .... ein Unze Feingold .... spam ..... 

Nüscht ...


----------



## Hidden (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Grad ne Mail bekommen : Gewinnen Sie .... ein Unze Feingold .... spam .....


Dafür kannst du dir 3 GTX580 und noch ne GTX560 dazu kaufen


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ja genaus nächstes jahr verlost pcgh gold statt hardware. Oder gutscheine bei einschlägigen Lieferanten damit du dir selbst was aussuchen kannst


----------



## Dennisth (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sekt aufmach *plop* YEAH 5020 Neue user seit dem 01.12.2011 die 0 Beiträge haben  

Ich habe aber leider noch keine E-Mail bekommen. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich noch was gewinne. Eine 560 würde mir schon gefallen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> ja genaus nächstes jahr verlost pcgh gold statt hardware. Oder gutscheine bei einschlägigen Lieferanten damit du dir selbst was aussuchen kannst



Hm .... nächstes Jahr !? Ne vergoldete Kepler .... datt wär watt ....


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hm .... nächstes Jahr !? Ne vergoldete Kepler .... datt wär watt ....



OK dann eine GTX690 aus Gold, 8,9KG ^^° Also PCGH, sparen ist angesagt, und dann gibt es nur noch ein Türchen!


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Dezember 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> OK dann eine GTX690 aus Gold, 8,9KG ^^°



Und ein evga srx2 aus stahl dass der slot nich abbricht...


----------



## kraehe123 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

wieder nichts gewonnen. 

Morgen ist auch noch ein tag mal sehen ob. so werde mal schlafen gehen
Und allen für Morgen viel glück wünschen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> OK dann eine GTX690 aus Gold, 8,9KG ^^° Also PCGH, sparen ist angesagt, und dann gibt es nur noch ein Türchen!



Jo, die eine Karte ist dann hinter Tür 1-24 ^^ Alle auf einmal zu öffnen am 24. 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und ein evga srx2 aus stahl dass der slot nich abbricht...





So ... mal gleich schaun, was morgen in 13 Minuten hinterm Türchen ist ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Es wäre mal wieder Zeit für eine GT 520...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es wäre mal wieder Zeit für eine GT 520...


 
Gut geraten. So isses .... 

Na ich glaub ich verzichte diesmal, falls die jemand tatsächlich gebrauchen kann ...


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja...gebrauchen können werd ich die schon irgendwann mal.
Daher werd ich mitmachen.
Gewinnen werd ich sie ja doch nicht


----------



## Verox (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

sagt mal gewinnt einer da überhaupt was ?


----------



## SamsonRade (14. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Tag neues glück


----------



## kraehe123 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen an alle ....

So wieder ein Tag voller Hoffnug .


----------



## Research (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jep: Der Kühler, Gehäuse, 1x GTX 580 und 1x520 haben sich gemeldet.


----------



## $chakal (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hätte auch noch gerne was für unterm Baum,.... Ihr wisst ja Weihnachten wird unterm Baum entschieden


----------



## Research (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

No Tree, no gifts! 

Ich fürchte meine HD 4850 ist schneller als die GTS520.

Heute wieder nicht.

WOW weit über 1k Beiträge.


----------



## Gast1324 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich mach einfach immer mit 
egal was es gibt.


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Weiß man eigentlich, wie viele da ca. mitmachen?


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß man eigentlich, wie viele da ca. mitmachen?



Hab ich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sorry, habe nicht den gesamten Thread gelesen. Könntest du mir bitte die erhaltene Antwort mitteilen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Koyote schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte die erhaltene Antwort mitteilen?


 
 Afaik war sah sie so aus:


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also keine Antwort?


----------



## kraehe123 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Rogash schrieb:


> ich mach einfach immer mit
> egal was es gibt.



Genau  ..... Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich auch, bin mir zwar sicher, dass ich nichts Gewinne und habe kein Problem damit, aber das Teilnehmen kostet ja nichts


----------



## mf_Jade (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> Genau  ..... Dabei sein ist alles





kraehe123 schrieb:


> Gewinnen tut man hier eh nichts
> und humor ist hier auch fehl am platz.obwohl man sachliche und fachliche posting mit humor verbinden kann .
> jetzt  weiß ich auch warum ich die Zeitschrift PCGH abbestellt habe ....und  ehe ich wieder gesperrt werde ( Ich glaube das es hier war )
> Lösche ich meinen Account die nachsten tage oder jetzt .


 
Wie schnell sich doch deine Einstellung ändert  

Mal schauen wer heute die 520 abgreift, als TV-Grafikkarte ist die doch ganz hübsch.


----------



## Hidden (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Afaik war sah sie so aus:



Naja, es wurde zumindest bestätigt, dass es im 1000er Bereich liegt.


----------



## Airboume (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nichts als staub im postfach


----------



## Hidden (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

XD hab vergessen mitzumachen (aber mit der Karte hätte ich sowieso nichts anfangen können ^^)


----------



## Gast1324 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und wieder nicht ich, aber ich freu mich,dass ich nicht diese karte gewonnen habe


----------



## kraehe123 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so heute auch wieder nichts gewonnen , aber ich hab ein gutes gefühl das es morgen Klappt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich gewinne am 25. das ausgefegte aus den Lagerräumen


----------



## Airboume (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich gewinne am 25. das ausgefegte aus den Lagerräumen


 ich dacht, das bekomm ich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

OK wir teilen, du die Fussel ich den Rest


----------



## kraehe123 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

soso ein Gehäuse gibt es heute zu gewinnen, und erst mal einen guten morgen an alle. 
und viel glück bei der verlosung.


----------



## Moppel0910 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das Gehäuse könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen, mein nine hundred geht mir nach 3 jahren gehörig auf den geist


----------



## Research (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen!
Welches ist es? Muss mich noch entscheiden Mitzumachen.


----------



## kraehe123 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Welches ist es? Muss mich noch entscheiden Mitzumachen.



BitFenix Raider Midi-Tower


----------



## TankCommander (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was ich mal mega cool finden würde, wenn PCGH  "einen Tag in der Redaktion" verlosen würde .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heißt das Gehäuse nicht neuerdings wieder TWIX


----------



## Research (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heute nicht.

Aber DOC!

Das würde die Rechte eines bekannten Hüftgoldproduzenten verletzen.
Begründung: Der Kunde könnte die Waren verwechseln. (Gillett und Schokoriegelhersteller, zumindest hat es Gilett versucht.)


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Heißt das Gehäuse nicht neuerdings wieder TWIX


 
Den kapieren hier vermutlich nur die Wenigsten


----------



## Airboume (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Den kapieren hier vermutlich nur die Wenigsten


bestimmt, aber erklären wolln wirs ja doch auch nicht, oder?

Mein Gehäuse leute - *greif*


----------



## kraehe123 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Hochleistungs Rechner


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Airboume schrieb:


> bestimmt, aber erklären wolln wirs ja doch auch nicht, oder?



...auf keinen Fall


----------



## kraehe123 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

imgs/45527136_023c25cbe6.jpg ..... so gehts bestimmt mit dem hochleistungs Rechner


----------



## kraehe123 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 link will nicht und doppelpost sind nicht so gut


----------



## kraehe123 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Sorry leute da ist was schief gegangen


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also heute stehen meine Sterne super, da muss ich doch einfach gewinnen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Meine Sterne stehen auch ganz toll ..... so der da links .... und der da hinten .... aber gewinnen tu´ ich nix. Dafür : Pech im Spiel , Glück in der Liebe ! 

P.s.: Ups .... 500.


----------



## Research (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Gratuliert wird erst ab 1k....

Trotzdem

Heute nicht dabei. Sollen andere Gewinnen die den Preis dringender brauchen.


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Dezember 2011)

Was will ich eigentlich mit ner 560 ohne ti? Wer hat sich das ausgedacht? Da hätte man besser mal 2 570 anstatt immer nur 580 und 560 ohne ti...


----------



## GxGamer (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was will ich eigentlich mit ner 560 ohne ti? Wer hat sich das ausgedacht? Da hätte man besser mal 2 570 anstatt immer nur 580 und 560 ohne ti...


 
Brauchst ja nicht mitzumachen.
Hab ich halt mehr Chancen (  ), ich freu mich auch über eine 560 ohne Ti.


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Dezember 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst ja nicht mitzumachen.
> Hab ich halt mehr Chancen (  ), ich freu mich auch über eine 560 ohne Ti.



Ich ja auch aber ich versteh das nicht.. Was will ein gamer mit ner 560? Ne 520 kann man ja als physixs karte oder so nehmen...


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich verstehs nicht. Wie kann man nur so undankbar sein? Die Möglichkeit was gewinnen zu können aber noch rummeckern.


----------



## Leberwurst (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die leistung einer 560 ist jetzt nicht so schlecht und ich würd sie sogar gerne gegen meine 260 tauschen. Aber ganz verstehn kann ich die entscheidung auch nicht weil eine 560 ti auch nur 200€ kostet was nicht sehr viel mehr ist als die 560.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht. Wie kann man nur so undankbar sein? Die Möglichkeit was gewinnen zu können aber noch rummeckern.



Ist doch normal, sowas nennt sich geldgier. Viele kommen doch nur aus ihren Löchern wenns Preise gibt wo es sich lohnt die wieder zu verkaufen.

Schau doch mal zu dem Gewinnspiel für Stammuser wie oft die Leute da aktiv sind die mitspielen. Man sollte doch für jeden Preis dankbar sein

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Dankbarkeit wird heute leider extrem klein geschrieben.


----------



## kraehe123 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja so ist halt unsere Gesellschaft .....die leute sind mit nichts zu frieden .sind nur am meckern 
das ist über all so ...


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehs nicht. Wie kann man nur so undankbar sein? Die Möglichkeit was gewinnen zu können aber noch rummeckern.


Ich sag doch nur dass es sinvoller gewesen wäre?!nach meiner meinung


			
				Leberwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Die leistung einer 560 ist jetzt nicht so schlecht und ich würd sie sogar gerne gegen meine 260 tauschen. Aber ganz verstehn kann ich die entscheidung auch nicht weil eine 560 ti auch nur 200€ kostet was nicht sehr viel mehr ist als die 560.


Du bist wohl der einzige ders verstanden hat...


			
				Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch normal, sowas nennt sich geldgier. Viele kommen doch nur aus ihren Löchern wenns Preise gibt wo es sich lohnt die wieder zu verkaufen.
> 
> Schau doch mal zu dem Gewinnspiel für Stammuser wie oft die Leute da aktiv sind die mitspielen. Man sollte doch für jeden Preis dankbar sein
> 
> mfg


Boa, jetz komm aber mal wieder runter...
Ich hab nie gesagt dass ich nicht dankbar wäre und es nur sinnvoller fände weniger 580er stattdessen mehr 560ti anstat nur 560 verlost würden?!
und nein ich würde die nicht verkaufen auch ne 580 nich! Und nein ich hab mich auch nicht wegen dem gewinnspiel angemeldet!


----------



## Koyote (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich würde mich über den letzten Schrott freuen man Leute, es ist EIN KLICK!!!! Ob ich da jetzt ne 20€ Graka oder ne 180 Graka gewinne ist mir egal und wenn ich nichts gewinne ist das zwar schade aber auch vollkommen verständlich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Research schrieb:


> Gratuliert wird erst ab 1k....
> 
> Trotzdem
> 
> Heute nicht dabei. Sollen andere Gewinnen die den Preis dringender brauchen.



Ah .... alles klar ....



Ansonsten ..... nüscht .... diesmal nichtmal Spam


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Boa, jetz komm aber mal wieder runter...
> Ich hab nie gesagt dass ich nicht dankbar wäre und es nur sinnvoller fände weniger 580er stattdessen mehr 560ti anstat nur 560 verlost würden?!
> und nein ich würde die nicht verkaufen auch ne 580 nich! Und nein ich hab mich auch nicht wegen dem gewinnspiel angemeldet!



Aber ich finds schön das du dich angesprochen fühlst, ich hab das nur mal so in den Raum geworfen und keinen direkt angesprochen

wie war das doch gleich, getroffene Hunde bellen

mfg


----------



## Robonator (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Naja mal schauen ob ich zur ausnahme auch mal etwas gewonnen hab... Naja wie zu erwarten -> nichts


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

pffff ich nehme NUR ohne T(ei)! Mit diesem Pseudo-Titanum zusatz könnt ihr mit 20 Stück schenken ich würd sie wegwerfen...


----------



## mf_Jade (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> pffff ich nehme NUR ohne T(ei)! Mit diesem Pseudo-Titanum zusatz könnt ihr mit 20 Stück schenken ich würd sie wegwerfen...


 
unlogisch, seltsam und in keinster Weise nachvollziehbar...


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

tja wozu gibt es meinungsfreiheit


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> unlogisch, seltsam und in keinster Weise nachvollziehbar...


 
AMD verkauft doch soweit ich weiß auch noch das ein oder andere Produkt...

*duck und weg*


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD verkauft doch soweit ich weiß auch noch das ein oder andere Produkt...
> 
> *duck und weg*


 <= Das hat ja mal gar nichts mit dem Threat zu tun  oder hat AMD Ti s im Angebot 
Du musst nicht jede Chance nutzen um gegen AMD zu schreiben. Das gehört sich nicht. Wir wissen alle das du AMD nicht magst und das AMD momentan wirklich 
nicht die besten CPUs hat. Aber zurück zum Thema  nichts gewonnen aber ist ja auch keine AMD Graka   (pssst wobei das eigentlich egal ist für PhysX reichts und sofern sie sogar schneller als meine HD5850 ist
würde ich die auch austauschen...)


----------



## kraehe123 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Einen Recht schönen Guten Morgen an Alle. 
héute gibt es das Netzteil . das könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen 
naja mal sehen ob ich glück habe,aber die hoffnug stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen auch.

Ich setzte heute aus. Viel Glück an alle !


----------



## kraehe123 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Juhu meine chancen steigen mit denem aus setzen ??? .


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> Juhu meine chancen steigen mit denem aus setzen ??? .



Ja .... klar .... Deine Chancen steigen , wenn ich nicht mitmache um 0,0000000000000000001 %


----------



## kraehe123 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja eben dieses 0,0000000000000000001 % ist entscheident


----------



## Koyote (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

WOW, das Netzteil wäre echt geil


----------



## kraehe123 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Koyote schrieb:


> WOW, das Netzteil wäre echt geil



Nix da..... heute gewinne ich !00%


----------



## Alex0309 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich glaube ich setzte heute auch aus , zwar könnte ich das NT für mein nächtes System nehmen ,aber so viel Watt brauche ich garnicht.
Also viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## Hidden (17. Dezember 2011)

so viel Watt brauch ich zwar auch nichtmal ansatzweise, aber einbauen würd ichs trotzdem 
Sieht geil aus, und nen Modulares Netzteil dürfte mein Kabelgewirr (und damit die Lautstärke) verringern.


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein AdBlocker auf PCGH deaktiviert, weil ich grad so in weihnachtlicher Stimmung war.

Und jetzt wird das 17. Türchen im Adventskalender beinahe komplett von einem Banner verdeckt!
Wenn ihr schon unbedingt wollt, dass möglichst wenige hier Adblock Plus verwenden, dann sorgt bitte auch dafür, dass eure Werbung nicht stört!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> ... ... zwar könnte ich das NT für mein nächtes System nehmen ,aber so viel Watt brauche ich garnicht.
> Also viel Glück euch allen.



Ganz genau so sieht´s bei mir nämlich auch aus. Ich denke 450 Watt sollten für mein nächstes System ausreichen, selbst mit großzügigen OC Reserven und den üblichen X% Puffer nach oben.

Ich werd´ aber anhand der Komponenten dann mal versuchen genau passend +X% ( 20 ? ) Puffer zu holen, dass vielleicht auch mal zwischen 300 u. 400W bei rauskommen kann.

Die High-End Modelle kann ich mir eh´ nicht leisten und so wird´s wohl wieder etwas stromsparenderes ... 

Edit :




Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon unbedingt wollt, dass möglichst  wenige hier Adblock Plus verwenden, dann sorgt bitte auch dafür, dass  eure Werbung nicht stört!



Werbung wird aber leider immer aggressiver und störender produziert , um  für Aufmerksamkeit zu sorgen. Daraus resultieren dann ja solche Add Ons  , um diese zu verhindern.
So gesehen habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass Werbung "erträglich" gestaltet wird.

Aber man sieht ja anhand von *Caseking und Asus* , *dass Werbung SEHR  erträglich gestaltet werden kann ( Adventskalender gesponsort !!! *) , denn so symphatisch waren mir Asus und  Caseking lange nicht mehr ...

Ich würde sagen, da haben sie eine super Symphatie-Werbekampagne  gestaltet. Ich überlege ernsthaft mir dafür das ein oder andere für das  nächste System entweder von Asus ( GraKa, Mainboard usw. ) , bzw. über Caseking zu  holen, denn Ihre Angebote sind ja durchweg sehr gut und umfangreich.  Auch wenn ich jetzt bei Geizhalz z.B. 2 € mehr bezahle , als bei  Anbieter XY könnte dieses meine Entscheidung positiv beeinflussen.  

*Freunde von PCGH sind auch meine Freunde und eine Hand wäscht die andere  !*


----------



## martog (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich finde den Weihnachtskalender supertoll gemacht. 
Die Dauernörgler finde ich sollten von sowas netten einfach ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## NZHALKO (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

uiuiuiuiuiui! heute kommt die vorletzte 580


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jepp ich werde extra Lippenstift auflegen damit Fortuna mich küßt . Zu 99,9% wird es wieder ein Sack abgefahrener Bahnsteigkarten sein was ich gewinne, aber egal Versuch macht klug. Möge der bessere gewinnen


----------



## Hidden (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Heute muss ich aber gewinnen.
Ich mache bei 9 Adventskalender-Gewinnspielen mit, und das einzige was ich bis jetzt gewonnen habe ist nen hässliches T-Shirt für meinen XBOX-Avatar. Und den Code kann ich nichtmal einlösen, da Microsoft da eindeutig zu viele Daten wissen will, um mir mein kostenloses virtuelles T-Shirt zu geben (Was wollen die mit meiner Handynummer - WTF?)


----------



## NZHALKO (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ohne schei*, bei manchen menschen (mich eingeschlossen) solls einfach nicht sein. nichmal ein stinkender euro beim Rubbellos. Alles statistik....


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Es tut mir leid euch mitteilen zu müssen das ich heute gewinne.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid euch mitteilen zu müssen das ich heute gewinne.



Nein cih gewinne schon!


----------



## kraehe123 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Was machen wir alle falsch ? nichts hat funktioniert . ich hab opfer gebracht,
bin in die kirche gegangen , hab mir die karten legen lassen,hab nen orakel gefragt ob ich gewinne
hat alles nichts gebracht vieleicht sollte ich den Glauben wechselen  aber ob das hilft wer weis.
naja heute ein neuer versuch mal sehen. wünsche allen einen schonen 4 advent und viel glück für 
heute.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

kraehe123 schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen wir alle falsch ? nichts hat funktioniert . ich hab opfer gebracht,
> bin in die kirche gegangen , hab mir die karten legen lassen,hab nen orakel gefragt ob ich gewinne
> hat alles nichts gebracht vieleicht sollte ich den Glauben wechselen  aber ob das hilft wer weis.
> naja heute ein neuer versuch mal sehen. wünsche allen einen schonen 4 advent und viel glück für
> heute.



Du darfst den andern kein glück wünschen das machst du falsch XD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wie wäre es den mal mit Erwachsen werden (zumal hier ja alle Volljährig sein müssen laut Teilnahmebedingungen) und einzusehen dass das alter wo man noch an den Weihnachtsmann, Gott, Eltern, Gerechtigkeit in der Welt, ... glauben kann/ darf nun vorüber ist 

Ich mache nun bei 4 Kalendern mit, sprich 17x 4 Gewinnchancen und bis jetzt gar nichts gewonnen. Abgesehen von SPAM E-Mails die ich vor den ganzen Kalendern nie bekommen habe  Aber ich will den Seiten ja nichts unterstellen *hust hust* 

Ich glaub schon seit dem Anfang der Kalendertage gar nicht dran etwas zu gewinnen. Ich mache da nur mit weil ich morgens sonst nichts im Internet zu tun habe. Oder sehe mir auf anderen Seiten die Gewinne an und denke mir "das kaufe ich mir dann auch mal, gewinnen werde ich es eh nicht". Ist für mich also so wie morgens die Werbung in der Tageszeitung anzuschauen. Nur mit der Farce es zu gewinnen was mich interessiert.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Dezember 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es den mal mit Erwachsen werden (zumal hier ja alle Volljährig sein müssen laut Teilnahmebedingungen) und einzusehen dass das alter wo man noch an den Weihnachtsmann, Gott, Eltern, Gerechtigkeit in der Welt, ... glauben kann/ darf nun vorüber ist
> 
> Ich mache nun bei 4 Kalendern mit, sprich 17x 4 Gewinnchancen und bis jetzt gar nichts gewonnen. Abgesehen von SPAM E-Mails die ich vor den ganzen Kalendern nie bekommen habe  Aber ich will den Seiten ja nichts unterstellen *hust hust*
> 
> Ich glaub schon seit dem Anfang der Kalendertage gar nicht dran etwas zu gewinnen. Ich mache da nur mit weil ich morgens sonst nichts im Internet zu tun habe. Oder sehe mir auf anderen Seiten die Gewinne an und denke mir "das kaufe ich mir dann auch mal, gewinnen werde ich es eh nicht". Ist für mich also so wie morgens die Werbung in der Tageszeitung anzuschauen. Nur mit der Farce es zu gewinnen was mich interessiert.



Jetz gewinnst du heut hast aber vergessen mitzumachen 
Die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## kraehe123 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mal mit Erwachsen werden (zumal hier ja alle Volljährig sein müssen laut Teilnahmebedingungen) und einzusehen dass das alter wo man noch an den Weihnachtsmann, Gott, Eltern, Gerechtigkeit in der Welt, ... glauben kann/ darf nun vorüber ist
> 
> Ich mache nun bei 4 Kalendern mit, sprich 17x 4 Gewinnchancen und bis jetzt gar nichts gewonnen. Abgesehen von SPAM E-Mails die ich vor den ganzen Kalendern nie bekommen habe  Aber ich will den Seiten ja nichts unterstellen *hust hust*
> 
> Ich glaub schon seit dem Anfang der Kalendertage gar nicht dran etwas zu gewinnen. Ich mache da nur mit weil ich morgens sonst nichts im Internet zu tun habe. Oder sehe mir auf anderen Seiten die Gewinne an und denke mir "das kaufe ich mir dann auch mal, gewinnen werde ich es eh nicht". Ist für mich also so wie morgens die Werbung in der Tageszeitung anzuschauen. Nur mit der Farce es zu gewinnen was mich interessiert.


 

                  Ohne Worte


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jetz gewinnst du heut hast aber vergessen mitzumachen
> Die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt...


 Den Spruch habe ich auch Jahrelang mit mir herum getragen


----------



## Leberwurst (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Jaja ne 580 könnt ich wirklich gebrauchen naja ich wünsch mir mal viel Glück... was ich euch wünschen soll weis ich noch nicht


----------



## Hidden (18. Dezember 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es den mal mit Erwachsen werden (zumal hier ja alle Volljährig sein müssen laut Teilnahmebedingungen) und einzusehen dass das alter wo man noch an ... Gott, Eltern.., glauben kann/ darf nun vorüber ist


Wie glaubt man den Bitte an Eltern??? Ich habe welche, glaub ich jetzt daran das ich welche habe oder wie?

Zu Gott: Ich glaub zwar auch nicht dran, aber du willst ja wohl kaum jeden der an Gott glaubt als nicht Erwachsen abstempeln? 

Sollte das als Spaß gemeint sein: kam nicht so rüber.


----------



## Sarinjio (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Glück und frohe Weihnachten :>!


----------



## kraehe123 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich Glaube auch nicht an Gott, denn das was ich 9:03 uhr geschrieben habe war nur als spass gemeint, aber 
viele nehmen das leben viel zu ernst.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und da lacht wieder ein 580!


----------



## Thunder1978 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

17 Tage kein Glück mal auf Tag 18 warten oder vergeblich die letzten Tage auch


----------



## Airboume (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so 20°°
kommt bestimmt was *daumen drück*


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

F5 F5 F5 *F5 F5 F5 F5 
Drück Drück Drück Drück!!!

Viel Glück an alle^^* 
*


----------



## Gast1324 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so jetzt will ich ne mail im fach haben


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nix im Kasten!!! F5 Taste ist def.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nichts bekommen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Nüscht.


----------



## boehmer_dce (18. Dezember 2011)

Jar nüscht..


----------



## Barnie (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jetz gewinnst du heut hast aber vergessen mitzumachen
> Die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt...


 
Jedoch manchmal recht früh.........

Ich möcht mir nicht alle Kommentare durchlesen, hatt irgendwer hier schon was gewonnen?


----------



## kraehe123 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

auch nix im email kasten


----------



## NZHALKO (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

hmm bisher haben sich erst 4 gemeldet sofern ich auf dem neuesten stand bin. WAS IST MIT DEN ANDEREN????


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wer sagt eigentlich das um Glockenschlag 20Uhr einer ausgesucht sein muss und sofort benachrichtigt?  Hierzu könnte sich doch mal ein Gewinner melden und uns sagen bis wann wir mit einer Nachrichten rechnen können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich hab den Post nicht zur Hand, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Mails um 20:10Uhr rausgehen!


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NZHALKO schrieb:


> WAS IST MIT DEN ANDEREN????


 
Die freuen sich im Stillen. "A gentleman never tells"...


----------



## kraehe123 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen Gemeinde .

vieleicht kommt die Mail auch erst ein paar tage später, wer weiß, kann ja sein.
zu denn feiertagen dauert es eben alles etwas länger auch die post ist nicht die schnellste ( feix)


----------



## Research (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bis jetzt nichts gewonnen.

Heute lass ich es.

Freut euch über eure gestiegene Chance von 0,00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Du hast Dich im eine Stelle verrechnet. 

Guten Morgen allerseits !


----------



## NZHALKO (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Warum? Angenommen es machen 45.000 Mitglieder mit, dann hab ich ne chance von 1 zu 44.999 pro tag. Wenn du nicht mitmachst steigt sie auf 1 zu 44.998


----------



## kraehe123 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das um Glockenschlag 20Uhr einer ausgesucht sein muss und sofort benachrichtigt?  Hierzu könnte sich doch mal ein Gewinner melden und uns sagen bis wann wir mit einer Nachrichten rechnen können.



Idefix..... das kann sein das die,die hier gewonnen haben schon nicht mehr Mitglieder sind und 
deshalb sich nicht melden .


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gewinn ich auch mal was.
> Ich will auch mal sagen können "Yeeha Ich hab gewonnen".


 
ICH HAB WAS GEWONNEN.

YEEEEHAAAAAAA


----------



## boehmer_dce (19. Dezember 2011)

Und was? Außer Erfahrung..


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ASUS ENGT520 Silent.


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich auch gebrauchen können im 2ten Rechner.


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

funktionieren die gewinnspiele nach dem motto, wer am meisten spendet?
kann mir nicht anders erklären, dass ich in meinem leben noch nix gewonnen habe, als nen lutscher bei sonem glücksrad für kinder und mal n freilos bei solchen rubbeldingern außem zeitungsladen


----------



## TankCommander (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nichts....


----------



## kraehe123 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Guten Morgen an Alle.
so die vorletzte Asus ENGTX560 DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Dezember 2011)

kraehe123 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen an Alle.
> so die vorletzte Asus ENGTX560 DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5



Morgen  Ich versuch nach langer Pause auch mal wieder mein Glück


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> Idefix..... das kann sein das die,die hier gewonnen haben schon nicht mehr Mitglieder sind und
> deshalb sich nicht melden .


 
Die machen bis zum 24 mit.
Spätestens nächstes Jahr, gleiche Zeit sehen wir die wieder.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> funktionieren die gewinnspiele nach dem motto, wer am meisten spendet?
> kann mir nicht anders erklären, dass ich in meinem leben noch nix gewonnen habe, als nen lutscher bei sonem glücksrad für kinder und mal n freilos bei solchen rubbeldingern außem zeitungsladen


 
Bist ja ein ganz armer Jung


----------



## kraehe123 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

schönes gehäuse was es heute zu gewinnen gibt. (wenn man gewinnt)


----------



## Simlog (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Voll deiner Meinung  mann müssten min paar Monate Angemeldet sein und auch schon so 100 Beiträge oder mehr haben.
> Ansonsten frei ich mich schon drauf und hoffe auf ne 560 oder 580
> Pcgh


 
Ich hoff auf irrgendwas, hab allerdings keine großen Hoffnungen .


----------



## Airboume (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

und wieder nichts 
und ich hab mir das gehaeuse soo sehr gewuenscht -.-


----------



## SoldierShredder (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wieso kann ich denn nicht auf das 21. Feld klicken? Bei Mausmarkierung seh ich da nur ein rotes X und beim Draufklicken wird die Seite zentriert, mehr passiert da nicht...ist die Aktion für heute schon beendet, oder was ist da los?


----------



## TFTP100 (21. Dezember 2011)

SoldierShredder schrieb:
			
		

> ist die Aktion für heute schon beendet, oder was ist da los?



Ja.


----------



## Leberwurst (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Weil das Gewinnspiel immer nur bis 22:00 uhr geht.

Edit: Mist zu langsam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Leberwurst schrieb:


> Weil das Gewinnspiel immer nur bis 22:00 uhr geht.
> 
> Edit: Mist zu langsam.



Nicht ganz, 20.00 Uhr ist Schicht im Schacht


----------



## Leberwurst (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ups da hab ich mich wohl verschrieben.


----------



## serienonkel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na da mache ich doch mal mit ^^


----------



## kraehe123 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

richtig dabei sein ist alles


----------



## kraehe123 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

heute werde ich nichts gewinnen ,  aber morgen auch nicht ....


----------



## Research (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Weil ich heute nicht mit mache.


----------



## Hackintoshi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe leider , trotz brille, noch keine gewinnerliste gesichtet.
Kann mir mal jemand auf die sprünge (seite) helfen?!


----------



## Airboume (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Ich habe leider , trotz brille, noch keine gewinnerliste gesichtet.
> Kann mir mal jemand auf die sprünge (seite) helfen?!


 es gibt keine gewinnerliste.
wer sich melden will, der darf das machen.
wer die preise so einstecken will, dem ist das auch offengelassen....

ich möcht wohl noch was vor dem 24sten gewinnen


----------



## kraehe123 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

die gewinner liste gibet nich, so wie auch keine verlierer liste gibt. warum sollte es so was geben .


----------



## Hidden (23. Dezember 2011)

kraehe123 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie auch keine verlierer liste gibt.



Klar gibt es eine.
Die Userliste des Forums mit allen registrierungen vor 1.12.2011


----------



## NZHALKO (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so das wars mal wieder. noch ein lucker heute und dann isses vorbei


----------



## kraehe123 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

vieleicht macht PCGH zu ostern noch mal so aktion  wer weiß das schon . 
ich will heute gewinnen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die letzte Chance, die letzte Tür. Wäre ja schön eine neue Karte im Rechner begrüßen zu dürfen


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Passt bei mir leider nicht rein.


----------



## Leberwurst (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Die GTX 580 kann ich gut gebrauchen auch wenn ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob die bei mir reinpasst aber ich denke schon.


----------



## Clubdoktor (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Das wär so wunderschön  . . . Frohes Fest allen zusammen


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Clubdoktor  

Mitglied seit:
24.12.2011
Beiträge:
1


----------



## MasterMystery (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ja ich glaub niemand hat etwas dagegen, eine Grafikkarte, wie eine NVIDIA Geforce GTX580 zu gewinnen


----------



## Yellowbear (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Und ich Held finde den Adventskalender erst jetzt...


----------



## JackOnell (24. Dezember 2011)

Yellowbear schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich Held finde den Adventskalender erst jetzt...



Wenn das kein Glück bringt.


----------



## The_Rock (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Also für diese GraKa würd ich mir sogar ein neues Gehäuse kaufen 
Aber zum "Glück" passt sie auch in mein jetziges rein. Jetz muss ich sie nur noch gewinnen 

P.S.: Hat einer von den "Altmembern" eigentlich auch was gewonnen? Wollt mir ja schnell den Thread durchblättern, aber bei 1336 Beiträgen is das ein bißchen schwierig...
P.S.: Posting Nr 1337! Wenn das mal keine Glückszahl ist


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich denk mal die 1337 hat dir nicht geholfen? ^^


----------



## Shooter (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich habe nichts gewonnen 

Naja egal dann muss ich mir meine neuen Teile eben selbst kaufen


----------



## The_Rock (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich denk mal die 1337 hat dir nicht geholfen? ^^


 
Hehe, leider nicht 
Aber egal, mitmachen ist alles 

Glückwunsch an den (bzw die) Gewinner. Und natürlich auch nen fetten Dank an PCGH (und deren Sponsoren) 

P.S.: Letztes Jahr fand ichs allerdings cooler (mit dem täglichen Quiz). Die Jagd nach Antworten hat mehr Spaß gemacht als so ein simpler Klick


----------



## kraehe123 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

so das war es nix gewonnen, macht aber nix is ja bald wieder weihnachten ......


----------



## GTA 3 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Ich glaube heute ist Frustsaufen angesagt....


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

sooo und wo ist jetzt das 25. türchen ???


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Tja, das hat sich wohl für dieses Jahr erledigt.

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Airboume (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

ich schätz ma, das hier nu keiner mehr schreibt, oder?

ich für mein teil hab nichts bekomm 
wünsche allen gewinnern viel spaß mit dem stoff und hoffe, dass sie glücklicher sind, als ich


----------



## Rixx (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

man muss och jünne könne
Viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Bin leider auch leer ausgegangen. Vielen Dank aber an PCGH für diese tolle Adventskalender Aktion!


----------



## Andy.g (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

nücht immer fleißig mitgemacht


----------



## Research (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

THX für den Kalender und an die Sponsoren.

Vielleicht ist nächstes Jahr ein Gewinn für mich drinn.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Vielen vielen Dank für den Adventskalender. 
Das erste mal, dass ich was gewinne 

Allerdings brauch ich den Gewinn leider nicht.
Eine GTX560 gibt es somit Anfang 2012 in meinem VK Thread


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für den Adventskalender.
> Das erste mal, dass ich was gewinne
> 
> Allerdings brauch ich den Gewinn leider nicht.
> Eine GTX560 gibt es somit Anfang 2012 in meinem VK Thread



Dann mach sie nicht so teuer und ich denk drüber nach


----------



## K3n$! (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Na ich guck mal 
Aber erstmal darf mir PCGH die Karte nach Hause senden 

Der Begriff Anfang 2012 ist ja auch dehnbar


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Adventskalender ab 1.12.: Preise im Gesamtwert von über 4.700 Euro zu gewinnen*

Wird schon werden, solange nich dort steht Anfang 2012 +- 1 Jahr ist doch alles OK


----------

